# Twin Peak's Gettin' Large



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

or at least gonna' try to!

Okay, here is the beginning of my NEW journal....my second journal.  The first was a cutting and I think pretty darn successful.  At least I was happy.  I went from 218 or so to 195, and have maintained at around 200-202.  Its very hard for me to stay at low BF levels.  Further, I maintained my strength levels.

Anyway I have now set my sites on doing another show early next summer.  That gives me a 6 month bulk and 3 month cut.  I have always said I'd liek to do another show but only if I was significantly bigger.  Last 2 shows I was shredded at 180.  I'd like to be at LEAST 190.  Now, I am about where I was back then so that gives me 6 months to add some serious size.

Given that I am around 200, I'd like to get up to around 220 with no more than 8 pounds of added fat.

My goals are adding overall size with a special focus on:

my legs, they are lagging
my chest, always a problem
lat spread width, thickness and definition has always been fine

My training is not really going to change.  I am generally and instinctive trainer, I know my body pretty well by now.  General guidelines are each BP once per week, usually 3 exercises and 8-10 working sets.  The exercises, the order, the rep range, all vary but generally I work to failure and sometimes beyond with forced reps, drops sets, etc.  Sometimes I change things up completely like this week, see my old journal.

My diet will change.  It will be like my cutting diet in that it is relatively clean and cycling the carbs.  It will just be MORE fooed, more meals, and I won't stress so much about cheats in the weekends.

The diet and journal will not officially start until next Tuesday but I thought I'd lay out the plan now.  When it starts, I will stop posting in my old journal.

My diet will generally look like this:

                Training Days                      Non-Training Days

5:30     ECA, Multi, 3 whole eggs
               (workout)

7:30     CellTech (75g Dextrose,          Multi, 10g plain 
            10g creatine) and APM 60          creatine, 3 whole eggs

10:00   ECA                                         10 oz steak, fish, or chicken 
            1 cup oats                                  or APM 60
            50g vanilla whey                      ECA
            1 tsp PB

1 pm    10 oz lean steak                      10 oz steak, fish, or chicken

4:00     10 oz fish or chicken                10 oz steak, fish, or chicken 
                                                                 or low carb bar
7:30     10 oz steak, fish, or chicken     10 oz steak, fish, or chicken
            salad or other veggie                salad or other veggie
            potatoe, brown rice or 
            other carb 

10-11 pm    APM 60                               3 whole eggs 

That's basically it.  Of course I'll have several cups of regular or iced coffee throughout the day with half and half.  And drink as much water as possisble.  Also, my cheats on weekends will probably some form of carb up with good carbs (except the alcohol on occassio!) to keep my mental sanity and metabolism high.

Next post will be on Tuesday!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey TP, Do you know where I can find your cuting diet? My BF is clueless as too how much protein /carbs and fat eh should be getting. The male cutting diet by DP scares him becasue of all the fat. I tried to explain...he won;t listen . Any ideas? He is 6'1 at 220 lbs trying to cut, He has the MASS just needs to loss a lil BF.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Les, it IS my other journal -- RIPPED.  Its laid out in detail there.  Its a plan I sort of "put together" over the years.  FG has tried a similar version and so have a few others.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi TP!  Good luck reaching your new goals. I'm sure it will be nice to actually eat more for a change!


----------



## kuso (Aug 28, 2002)

Will be following with interest...G`luck


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey TP,

Good Luck!  It is good to see that you are going to keep your mental sanity   I'll be checking in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Glad to see so many followers and support already....it'll keep me honest and make me post!  I'll still be logging in my other journal for the rest of this week though.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2002)

Good Luck TP on your new Bulk!  Wish I could bulk with ya!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

You can if you like!  Gonna be fun too!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TP Bulking!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks P!

My general goal is overall size w/o adding much BF, but I also need to bring up some lagging bodyparts.  For example, chest is always difficult for me.  Also I have been neglecting legs and shoulders, not a problem.  And as I stated before I like my back thickness but need to work on the lat spread.  WHen I posted my pics I got some helpful comments from DP and GoPro.  Here is an exchange between GP and me which will give you some insight on what I will be focusing on specifically. DP's comments were similar except he also thought I should focus on upper chest -- I agree and heavy incline DBs have always been a mainstay for me:

GoPro:

Here is what I see that you need to bring up just a little...

-outer and lower portion of the pecs
-leg size...but you know that 
-medial delt
-upper lats...teres minor really, near armpit

My Response:

1) outer and lower pecs -- what do you recommend? My pecs have always been strong but underdeveloped. Incline dumbbells has really brough them up. I never liked decline but do you recommend them at this point? Or would weighted dips be better? And what about outer?

2) legs -- not worried here, just need to get focused

3) medial delt -- not really worried about this. My delts grow easy an because of this I have been neglectful. I will fix that.

4) upper lats -- thoughts? For back I use a wide variety of exercises. Usually three per workout and I am always changing them, with the exception of wide grip pulldowns -- a staple. Is there an exercise or two I should focus on? Is this something you notice from the fornt or rear or both?

GoPro's Response:

1) As for the pecs...I recommend including at least one of these exercises at each workout...wide grip dips, decline dumbell press, decline cable flye, and/or cable crossover standing straight up...with the declines, make them only slight, like with just a thick board under one side.
Supersetting is great for what you need...cablecross/decline dumbells, or, decline cable flye/dips.

2) Ok, you know the deal with legs. You have good shape, just need pure mass.

3) With delts, you know what to do...just GET WIDER. You have narrow clavicles and need to spread those outer delt heads.

4) For the upper lats/teres...2 exercises: cross bench dumbell pullovers and stiff arm pulldowns...these can make a HUGE difference! They work great as a pre-exhaust superset, like, pullovers/pulldowns, or, stiffarms/bent row. You can also just start or finish off back with them. Just do them and watch yourself WIDEN! 

Thanks to all and especially GP and DP....now I've got to put that into action!  Both my last shows I placed second, this time I'd like a first place finish....at least in my class!


----------



## Fade (Aug 29, 2002)

Drink alot of cokes. They're great for gaining weight.


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

Here ya go buddy

The cutting journal

And the before pic`s


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Kus, again....YOU DA MAN!

Well there you have it folks, before I fatten up!  

And Fade, thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Fade (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, like GP said "pullovers". I love doing pullovers....and butterfly.  

No prob on the advice. Edwards Key Lime Pie works well too.

After 4 days of eating to get lean there's already a difference. Hell, on the second day I had two guys at different times in the gym ask if I was cutting. Now lets see how long I can stay away from the sweets.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 29, 2002)

You have fantastic shoulders.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Chicken.  Thats actually why I have not really been hitting them to hard, trying to let everything else catch up!  

Boy have you mellowed!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes, I like a nice pair of sexy shoulders to hold onto while  ... uhm... think I'll be quiet now


----------



## lina (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi TP!  Hope you will have a good Labor Day!

Your cutting diet sounds interesting... had to weed through all the chatter in your old journal to see what you actually did.. What do you mean your journal isn't popular???!

Few, ok a LOT of questions:
1. Did you come up with this yourself and do you have any other literature/readings etc. bout this carb cycling? 
2. Were you still eating popcorn and ww pita at the end of your cut?
3. Where is that protein brownie recipe? Is it in the recipe section?
4. I find it hard to believe that you don't count cals, but you must have been doing this for a while so atleast are you 'eyeballing' the quantities of carbs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 29, 2002)

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

So does this get a DP seal of approval or are you just looking forward to watching!?!?  I know it isn't quite what you'd recommend, but it has worked in the past.  Thanks for the support thought!  I would appreciate your stopping by once and a while and giving some input.  And regarding the bringing up the lagging bodyparts I will be taking your adive, thanks again!

Lina, thats a lot of questions!

No, I NEVER count calories, per se.  It sucks.  Carb cycling is not something new and not somthing I invented, though I first came up with the idea before hearning about it.  There is plenty of literature (I can't point you to anything specific).  For me it serves 2 purposes: 1) keeps me sane when I can look forward to a high carb day, and 2) keeps the metabolism guessing and not used to any one set point.  There are other benefits like effects on hormones and the CNS but I know a lot less about that than many others.

The recipe?  I made it up on the spot and if I didn't post it, I thought I did, I'll have to recreate it, I haven't made them in a while!  Mostly it was soy flour, PB, cocoa powder, sweet and low, soy protein, whey protein, mix and bake!

No popcorn, rarely on the ww bread, but now its game!


----------



## lina (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks TP! Looking forward too to see your progress!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow TP,

You have Leslie, Miss LeDix, Mochy, Princess, Butterfly, and Lina in here. I can't think of a more gorgeous group of ladies. Good job.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

I begged and begged and finally people started visiting!

Ain't it great!


----------



## Fade (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, I NEVER count calories, per se.  It sucks.


It's easy if you get a PDA. Here's a pic of the database I wrote for mine.


----------



## Fade (Aug 30, 2002)

2


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2002)

Cool concept.  Still too much work, and for me relatively unnecessary.


----------



## Fade (Aug 30, 2002)

I have 600 food items in another database that this one links to. It's a mater of three clicks with the stylus.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

Honey, you must have forgotten that TP is not THAT computer literate.

He's lucky he could figure out how to post...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

Damn Fade! I thought I was detaile oriented! Sheesh! You make fitday .com look like shit!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Honey, you must have forgotten that TP is not THAT computer literate.
> 
> He's lucky he could figure out how to post...



Ever the wiseass....

Actually, I started doing that on fitday and gave up....if it was all set up on my BLACKBERRY (yes I know how to use it...at least the simplest functions!) than I might give it a shot....but....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

OFFICIAL DAY 1 of the Bulking Program:

I weighed in at 204, no shoes.  I expect there were a couple of extra water weigh pounds do to the excessive eating (and beer) cuz of the labor day weekend....

Workout was Chest and Shoulders:

Incline Dumbells:
140 x 2 plus 2 
   75 x 10 (flye drop)
125 x 4 plus 2
   65 x 10 (flye drop)
100 x 12

Flat Bench
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Pullovers
75 x 5
65 x 5
45 x 12

Hammer Strength Decline
230 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 5

Lateral Raises, 100 reps with 25 pound dumbbells:
25
20
20
20
15

Military Presses:
135 x 12 (front)
185 x 5 (front)
185 x 5 (rear)
135 x 10 (rear)

Upright Rows
75 x 12
75 x 12

That's a lot of work for me, I prefer doing one bodypart, but I am on a 4 day per week schedule until November.  In Nov I move to 5 days per week and will do shoulders separately and my press weight goes way up (225-275 range).  

I'll post food later, but it'll basically be my first post.  I BBQ'ed yesterday and cooked tons of extra chicken and 3 extra skirt steaks....YUM!


----------



## Fade (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Damn Fade! I thought I was detaile oriented! Sheesh! You make fitday .com look like shit!


Hehe, I had to have something portable. This is what happens when a computer geek and a weight lifter gets combined.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Food for Tuesday -- low carbs:

5:30 -- 2 whole eggs, 2 whites 
7:30 -- celltech plus 60g whey
11:00 -- 2 ox skirt steak, 4 oz chicken, 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese
  (all measurements are APPROXIMATIONS)
1:00 -- filet mignon, sauteed spinach, sauteed mushrooms, 3 bread flats (went to a nice steakhouse, yum, so I didn't get steamed, at least I passed on creamed!)

5:15 -- 1/2 cup cottage cheese and 2 oz chicken

7:30 - 9 pm 1 stuffed pepper (turkey meat, peas, and some other stuff), and 1 and 1/2 cups chili (turkey meat, chili powder, kidney beans), YUM!

10:30 APM 60


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey TP,

What a workout!  Those few extra cocktails I had this past weekend caused for a tip in the scale...ha ha  The fun is over  now it's time to get serious


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, me too!  Thankfully I am on a bulking plan so those we not my last beers, etc....with all the parties I have coming up!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

You have to have a few beers for me


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

HI TP! How was your nice long weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

A -- definitely will do!

P -- how are ya!  Weekend was good...too good I think!  How about you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Morning TP!  Anything exciting going on???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I am good thanks hon!   SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Other than my excellent lunch (see above) not much exciting is going on Butterfly....other than day 1 of my bulking plan that is!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh that filet does sound good!  Much better than my pork loins w/ no sugar ketchup


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

yummmmmy lunch TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, but I am still full and well past my afternoon meal!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

UH OH!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Poor baby's all full... 

I've had my meals and I'm still craving more!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Me TOOOO BUTTERFLY!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

You are on a cut, I am on a bulk....TOO BAD!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

just ain't fair!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

You're such a bully, TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Bully huh?  I can live with that.

Went home last night...still full, but had dinner (see above).  Before I went to bed had shake, still full.  Woke up at 5, still full, a bit bloated.  Forced down my pre-workout food (see below) and felt fine, until the leg workout (see my and Fade's leg journal), then after the 100 rep squats felt really bloated and had heart burn (which I get a lot).  After the workout had my shake and then napped on the train and I feel better.  Now I am chugging water!

HIGH CARB DAY (Hell I did legs today!)

5:00 2 whole eggs two scoops cottage chees
7:00 celltech and 60g whey
9:45 2 liters water, 1/2 oatmeal (Shiat! I ran out!), 1/4 cup unprocessed bran(10g carbs, 7 fiber), 1 tsp nat PB, 30g whey (feeling MUCH better)
11:00 8 oz skirt steak and ww pita (26g carbs, 2sugar, 4 fiber)
1:00 6 oz skirt steak, 2 oz chicken, 1 cup cottage cheese w/ 1/2 cup bran
4:00 6 oz chicken, 4 oz skirt steak
8:00 large stuffed pepper and 1 cup chili (see yesterday)
10:30 APM 60 -- these are really GOOD, bought 5 more boxes today!

Other than feeling bloated I felt good in the gym.  I actually felt pretty lean....


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey TP...whats happening?

BTW............how do you go about treating the heart burn?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Just trying to force feed myself, which is funny for me since I love to eat and usually have a neverending appetite!

I usually live with it!  I getting it more often when I am eating higher carbs (think I'd learn) but I think I am getting it now b/c I am eating first thing in the am before working out.  If it continues I'll have to stop eating first but since I am on a gain I want to get some fat and protein in early.

When it gets bad I take tums (yes it has sugar!)


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

Uh...with an antacid...duh.


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for that Fade  

Dunno what tums are, but probably the same as quickease for me.


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

Quickease sounds like a laxative.


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

LOL.....maybe it is if you take too many!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

All my meals are posted for the day...already know whats for dinner!

BTW, I don't think I mentioned but this first week I am creatine loading....in addition to my celltech, 5g creatine in water before the gym and 10g in water after dinner.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

You sure get to eat a lot of good stuff when you bulk...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Ain't it great!  Its still low carb though!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Why do you care about keeping your carbs low if you're bulking???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Out of curiosity I plugged my foods today (eat and to be eaten) to see my macros and here they are:

Protein: 447
Fat: 114
Carbs: 207

For a total of 3600 cals.  Thats a lot of food!  No wonder I am so full!  Looks like about a 50/30/20 split, which is about right, especially on a high carb day.  

Most days my total cals will be lower.... plus I had more red meat today than normal!

Also, those are rough estimated since I am not measureing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Why do you care about keeping your carbs low if you're bulking???



Cuz I don't want to get fat, I want to get big and lean!  Also, bear in mind that I have a slow metabolism....remember my before pics???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Most guys I know eat whatever they want when they are bulking... I used to think it was just an excuse to eat whenever and whatever they wanted


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

For most guys it is.  Not for me.  This is a serious bulk as I'd like to compete next year and at a higher level than the past.  If I get too fat, I'll need to cut for too long and lose too much muscle.  Though I will take a few liberties on the weekends!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Got it


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's your prize... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=103979


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

WOW NICE PRIZE.....THANKS!  Damn that's big,

the picture I mean....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

wohoooo, nice prize 

Lookin good there TP. You'll hit your goal just stick to it and you'll be bigger and more cut that before.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Fair is fair   Just glad you like the prize.

BTW I edited my last post to show the macros with my meals.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 5, 2002)

Um, that is quite the prize B!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Feeling great today!  Its one of those days where you walk around the gym feeling huge.

I weighed in just to see how my weight is reacting to the extra food and I was surprised to find that I weighed 201, 3 pounds less than Tuesday.  That's good.  It means that the extra food is not quickly becoming BF, something I am concerned about given my genetics.  I presume that I actually decreased 3 pounds b/c I was carrying water weight from the long weekend.  Anywho, if the fat does not increase and I maintain these protein and fat levels I will certianly add some solid mass.

Also, no heartburn this morning.  It was back day, here you go:

Widegrip Pullups:
BW x 10
BW + 45 x 4
BW x 10
BW + 45 x 4
BW x 8

Deads:
225 x 8
315 x 4
405 x 1 (next week I'll get 2)
315 x 5

Seated Closegrip Pulleys
150 x 15
200 x 10
250 x 5

Straight Arm Pulldowns
100 x 15
150 x 10
150 x 8
120 x 15
120 x 15

Then I did some quick rear delts.

I started my APM 60 in the morning today and I did something different.  I had my celltech plus 20g whey while doing my last exercise, which was light.  Then after I showered I drank my APM.  I liked it.  I am going to stick to this approach and see what happens.  Its like stacking my meals.  Gets in another 20g of protein and the whey is quickly absorbed.  Then just when its hitting the blood the APM goes down....I think it'll work well.

Other than my celltech this is going to be a VERY low carb day.  I had more carbs and fat than I intended yesterday and I want to keep my metabolism in check.  The protein will be VERY high and fat moderate.  I'll do the same tomorrow than carb up on Saturday.

5:30      1 egg, 1/2 cup cc, 10 almonds (maybe the 2 eggs was
             causing the heartburn?)
6:45     celltech plus 20g whey
7:15      APM 60 (I love these, YUM!)
10:00    6 oz steak, 2 oz chicken 1/2 cup cc
12:30    8 oz steak, 1 spoonful cc
1:15      EAS low carb bar
4:00      8 oz skirt steak, 1oz chicken
8:00      can tuna in salad w/ flax and vinegar, 1/2 turkey chili
9:30      handful of peanuts
10:00    APM 60


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

WOW TP -- You are eating way too much food for me......(of course, I'm about 1/3 of your size!!   

You sure are eating a lot of meals too -- 8 meals.....woo hoo!!
But, you are bulking so it looks great.   You're doing wonderfully babe!!
And what a prize you got there!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

TP, 
What is APM 60?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Its a metrx meal replacement.  Its tastes really good.  Has 60g protein, 7 carbs and 4 fat.  Makes a very think shake (esp in my smoothie machine) and is supposed to be an excellent suppliment (I'll let you know about that ).

And thanks FG!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Not bad. Sounds pretty good. Ecxellent supplement?

Right now I do the powder,cream and strawberries, and ice in the blender. YUM YUM Do you just add water?

Also, I use the same amnt of INGrdnts for my shake, yet sometimes its nice and thick and others its too watery thin. Any ideas why???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

If you use the same amount of water and ice, then I have no idea.

At night, I throw the APM in my smoothie machine with equal parts water and ice and its REALLY thick, like you can barely drink with a straw.

In the AM I just used water in a shaker bottle and I was suprised how thick it was.

The "Advanced Protein Matrix" is supposed be an EXCELLENT protein source with the vitamins and minerals and aminos to provide a non-ephedra thermogenic effect.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing FG... that's a lot of meals.  Seems like you'd never quit eating.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

That's the best part!

Also, some of them aren't "meals" but more like a little itsy bitsy snack.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning TP... hope you slept well!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Please check my macros...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I thought I did, and commented too....

Feeling good today I'll post my arm workout in a bit.

Food (low carb, carbing up on Amstel Lights tomorrow):

5:30      1 egg, 1/4 cup cc, handful of peanuts 
7:15      celltech plus 20g whey
7:45      APM 60 
10:00    8 oz fliet mingnon, 2 oz chicken breast
12:00    EAS low carb bar
2:00      8 oz chicken breast, 1 ostrich burger
4:00      2 ostrich burgers
7:30
10:30


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

TP...while you are enjoying an Amstel Light I will be enjoying a nice liter or so of water...LOL ENJOY IT


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes I will, but I wouldn't use the word "an".


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

How much "Amstel" actually qualifies for a high carb day?

These are the things that must be known!!!!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> How much "Amstel" actually qualifies for a high carb day?
> 
> These are the things that must be known!!!!!



Hey Fitgirl..I agree with you! TP - you better be sure to give us an accurate recap.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll give an accurate recap to the extent that I can remeber.  I could not begin to tell you how much of a carb load I had last Sunday....

Arms Today:

Barbell Curls:
135 x 12 (most reps w/ this weight EVER!)
185 x 0 (but then got 2 assisted and 1 neg)
155 x 6
135 x 8

Seated Incline Curls (Dumbbell)
45 x 3
  standing, 45 x 3
30 x 8 

Preacher, curl bar supersetted w/ preacher hammer strength
85 x 10
   45 x 10
85 x 10
   45 x 10
85 x 8
   45 x 10

then I did a coupke of light standing cable curls (double bi pose) for an increased pump

French Presses
105 x 8
105 x 10
125 x 8
125 x 7

Close Grip Benches
135 x 20
225 x 10
225 x 8

Reverse Grip Pressdowns supersetted w/ pressdowns
160 x 10
    160 x 10
200 x 6
    200 x 8
200 x 6
200 x 6 
    200 x 8
    120 x 10

And  that's all she wrote!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

Just saying Hi. Did not want my bro to feel neglected!  I won't pretend that I've read all of the stuff in here. But TP, I must comment on the fact that this journal is relatively new and already has three pages!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I know!  I have visitors!  Too bad you are rarely one....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 8, 2002)

Weekends over time to get serious.  Had plenty of protein though.  Also plenty o'beer and plenty o'carbs.  A bit o'fat too!

Fri night I probably had 7 Amstel or so.  I had 3 or 4 on Sat and only one today so not too bad.  I'll be out the next three days traveling so you won't see much of me, have a good week all!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 9, 2002)

There is something really cool about hearing about TP cheating on the diet! I like it!  Have a good trip and we'll see you when you get back!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

We'll miss you 

Be safe!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

HAVE Fun TP!! And be careful


----------



## Adidas (Sep 9, 2002)

Bye TP.
Sounds like you had a good weekend  see you when you get back


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks all!  Yeah, the weekend was good but the diet has NOT been good while traveling.  I did get planety of protein but too many carbs and too much wine!

Back on track today.  Did legs this morning and will post it in my leg journal.  Hope everyone is well on this day.  Enjoy your families.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I was thinking about you and your wife and twin babies this morning... hope you guys are all doing ok with today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Surpringly so.  Thanks for thinking of us.  My wife watched the episode a week ago about the babies being born to woman's whose husband's passed away.  Not only was she pregnant at the time, she was in the building next door to the WTC.  Thanks for caring.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, that had to shake her up. Sounds like she's doing good though. 

W/B by the way. Glad everybody is safe, and hopefully your all haveing a great day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey everyone!  Well I am back to the office today.  All the carbs over the weekend and while traveling didn't hurt too bad in the BF area -- I weighed in at 202 this morning.  I am still having trouble understanding why I am not adding fat with how much I am eating given my predisposition to gain unwanted weight, but hey, who am I to complain!

Strength has not yet increased but this week is only my second workout per BP right?

Yesterdays food:

5:30 1 egg, 1/4 cup cc, 
6:45 celltech plus 25g whey
7:45 APM 60 
10:00 6 oz steak, grilled eggplant
12:00 APM 60
2:00 stuffed salmon (at least I threw out half the stuffing)
3:30 large piece of cinnimon raisan protein bread 
4:00 handful of peanuts
7:30 stuffed salmon, peppers and onions w/ flax

I know I snacked on some other stuff, but I can't think what....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

TP you are an eating machine


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

THURSDAY:  Back (since my leg w/o for this month has sumo deads, no deads for back for a month)

Pulldowns (all indented sets are drop sets):
1) 220 x 8
      160 x 5
      100 x 5

2) 240 x 4
       160 x 5
       100 x 5

3) 160 x 10, for a pump -- it worked, lats felt huge

T-Bar:
  Close grip, 1 drop set
     4 plates x 5
          3 plates x 5 
                2 plates x 5
  Wide grip, 1 drop set
     4 plates x 4
          3 plates x 5 
                2 plates x 5

1 set Dumbell Rows to hip:
    100 x 8

Stiff Arm pulls:
    4 sets for a pump

Then I did some rear delts on the pec dec and 4 sets of shrugs, light weight reps around 20.

Food:

5:00 1 egg, 1 white, 1/4 cup cc, 1/2 tsp PB 
6:00 celltech plus 35g whey (upping the whey!)
6:45 APM 60 
9:00 3 eggs, cinniman raisin protein bread, small apple
12:00 - 1:30 5 half sandwiches, just the turkey and chicken (had a meeting....)
3:30 2 eggs, cinniman raisin protein bread, small apple



will update....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> TP you are an eating machine



Thanks!  Gotta keep the fire fueled!  If I started adding BF then I'll cut back, especially on the cheating carbs....


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmmm Cinnamon Raisin Bread sounds real good!! You are not eating too many carbs so by upping your cals you are probably not gaining the weight. Looks good!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

That's my bet too Lina, why I am surprised is that in the past, I have still gained.  The Protein bread is from lifeservices.com

Its not great but not bad, than again I have a high tolerence for that stuff.  I think one small slice has about 13g protein, and 5 carbs, 4 of which are fibre!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

'Morning TP -- I'm sitting here just reading your journal.   Hope the Amstels were good bud!  Looks like you're still doing great.

Keep it up!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for dropping by FG -- trying to push each set and each workout to new limits.


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you tried the "Eat a whole key lime pie in a day diet"?

I used to do it and it worked great....really


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Haven't tried that yet....thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

BTW, I bought Synthovol HP (I think thats the name) by EAS yesterday for non-lifting days.  Its a low carb creatine transport.  I figure I don't need all that sugar except post workouts and it will reduce my carb calories.


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

Let me know how it works. Cell-tech is a bit sugarie.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, I don't know if I'll be able to tell, since I'll be using celltech on lifting days and HP on nonlifting days.  I have had real good success w/ celltech and I am hoping that the HP will assist just as much on non lifting days and save me a few cals.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning TP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

Dumb question for ya, but does the CellTech bother your stomach after a few weeks of it. It used to for me, that's why I haven't tried using it again. 

Looks like your doing awesome though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

No.  Not a dumb question though.  IN times past it bothered my stomach when I first started taking it.  Its the 75g of dextrose that you are not used to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

ok cool thanks, I'm probably gonna try it again pretty soon.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I know when I eat too much sugar my tummy hurts, too


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

BTW, did arms on Friday.  Not gonna post the workout but it was pretty intense -- all giant sets.  Highlight was that I curled 70 pound dumbells for 3 reps w/ strict form.

Weekend diet was ok.  Didn't really pay attention.  Drank too much on Fri night but it was a great party!

Had a bunch of wine yesterday.  It was nice.  Had plenty of protein and too many carbs (as is usual), though it was too bad.

This morning was chest and shoulders.

Incline Dumbbells:
130s x 6 +2
110s x 10 +2
110s x 8 + 2 (big on forced reps today)

Bench
225 x 12 + 2
275 x 5
295 x 4 + 1
225 x 8 + 2 (8 reps were very slow)

Then I did a bunch of decline hammers and some shoulder stuff...


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

Are you an alcoholic TP? Do you need help? Drinking on two nights this weekend. I'm concerned.   

How ya doing today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Yup I am!

Doing good today, but I don't feel like working!  How about you?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Morning TP Drinking as usual LOL Maybe you should get together with CLP Gold! Both of yas are alcoholics with Buff bods!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

THANKS!  I think....

(but the wine yesterday was just a couple of glasses....and Fri was a big party....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

Good afternoon TP!
I'd ask how you are, but I think I need to be asking "how's the hangover."  

Just jokin' babe.  Big party Friday huh?   Hope it was good.

You doin' okay?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

It was good, and the hangover wasn't that bad on Saturday.  Doing well.  How's your fine self.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm doing much better, thank you so much for asking.
Sitting here right now sipping on some green tea and going through e-mails and stuff with my feet propped up on my CPU...hahaha

I have my follow up appt. on the 25th and can't get back to the gym until the 30th.   So for right now, I'm all about the diet baby.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Keep it up.  I am glad you are feeling better, stay mentally "in the game!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

Definitely!!!
Thanks doll face


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Is the alcohol part of your carb-ups? How often do you carb-up, on weekends only?


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

AA TP...AA


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Is the alcohol part of your carb-ups? How often do you carb-up, on weekends only?



Basically Lina since I am bulking I am trying not to be to religious about my weekend eating.  That said on weekends I try to ensure that I eat enough protein stay away from sugar and simple carbs and otherwise have fun.  Whether I have carbs during the week (other than the celltech) will greatly depend on my current weight, weather I am gaining fat, how bad I was on the weekend, etc.

BTW, my chest is killing me today.  I had a good back workout this morning and legs tomorrow.  My partner is falling apart physically (bad legs, bad shoulder, bad elbow, etc) and will be taking a few weeks off.  No biggie, I need him to get me out of bed in the morning and he'll still be going in to do cardio.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi TP! I like your version of carb-ups on the weekends! But beer? NASTY! Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey, sis!  Back from your sabatical I see!  I like my carb ups too, including the beer! (perhaps especially!)

Enjoy the holidays?


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW, my chest is killing me today.


Are you doing the modified 100rep workout for your chest still?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

No.  That was only one week where I did each BP like that to change things up, but damn that did hurt!

I am back to my normal routine (which is never the same twice).  I posted this weeks chest workout earlier.


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

Ah ok.

I don't think I'm gonna worry about my bench strength anymore. Not worth the stress.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

No its not.  I know what you mean -- for the past two months or so my weights have been down on the flat b/c my shoulders are bothering me -- it sucks but I have to get over it.

As long as the chest grows who cares right?  Personally I consider myself a bodybuilder and not a powerlifter anyway!  Just keep trying to improve.  I am betting its your bodystructure.  We are all built differently and the various human levers and pulleys (i.e. the joint) on different people are different.  I say this about you b/c you obviously have good chest development, its just the numbers are not in line with your other lifts.

Bottom line, who cares!


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

That's what I was thinking.

An old powerlifter at the gym said that people that are good deadlifters usually aren't the best benchers.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmmm, never heard that, interesting though.  I have always been a relatively good bencher but my chest never grew....thats why I start with incline dumbbells.


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

I tend to trust this guy. The guy is in his early 50s and can still throw up 500 pretty easily.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

It makes sense.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

Um, I'm still not back in the gym...my stitches are coming out tomorrow and them maybe I'll be able to go back. But I amhere saying hi. And the holidays were fine, thank you for asking.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Glad to hear you are doing relatively well.  I am sure you are anxious to get back to the gym.  You'll probably have tons of energy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

sorry to hear your training partner is startin to fall apart. That happened to Jeff at the begining of the year, he messed up his shoulder pretty bad. Better for him to take the time now, Jeff kept pushing it til he could barely move and then was out for a couple months.

Is your shoulder still bugging you on the flat bench?  I thought it had been getting better.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

It comes and goes, but especially hurts on flat bench.


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> It comes and goes, but especially hurts on flat bench.



TP.....I have shoulder problems too, and have found putting the bench and a slight ( 1 to 2" ) decline has really help!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Kus, but decline actually hurts even more...I can only do that on the hammer machines.


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

Decline at 30degrees kills me too, but just this very slight decline makes all the difference for me ....then again, you seem to be fine with incline, and that is the major shoulder killer for me


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Um, I'm still not back in the gym...my stitches are coming out tomorrow and them maybe I'll be able to go back. But I amhere saying hi. And the holidays were fine, thank you for asking.


Stitches???  Why do you have stitches???


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing B!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I was thinking the same thing B!!!!



Me too


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Go see here journal, she had a mole removed, remember?


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh, thats right..........thanx for the reminder


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Day off today, which is nice.  Yesterday was a carb up.  I haven't been logging my food this week b/c it hasn't been the same.  Still eating a lot of protein, no carbs except yesterday and trying to keep the fat lower.  Reason?  I gained a bunch of water weight over the weekend and on Saturday am having a physical for life insurance purposes and they say I need to be under 201 to get the best rates.....they have no clue!  They don't care about BF%, LBM, etc....very annoying!


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

That sux


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Yup....and I have a party to go to Friday night!


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

I have one on Saturday


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

so do I!  (Think I'll be having a few beers this weekend?)


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Haya TP, 

I remember those life insurance physical... ugh those forms you have to fill out! Good luck on dropping your water weight... yeah what do they know about weight, bf%, etc.!!!  Those charts are way outdated too!  Have fun drinking beer this weekend!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Hello all.  Its Monday!  Yuck.

Had an enjoyable weekend.  Had my usual beer-ups, and yesterday carb loaded on plenty of red wine and whole wheat pasta.  Didn't have any bread thoough!

Exam on Saturday sucked but oh well.

Did chest this morning and since I had no partner I decided to do hammer machines, decline, flat and incline.  On decline I worked upt o 450 for 4 reps, that was pretty cool.

I'll post my food later.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Morning TP 

When you get time... I left some updates on pag 15 of my journal...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

For all my regular readers....(all three of you) and anyone else who happens to pop in, I have a question.

Based on my pics or posts or what not, how many of you have once thought or still assume that I have/am using performance enhancing drugs (of the illegal ilk)?

Just curious really.  DP and I had a converstion in a different thread which prompted some PMs with an IM friend, who assumed that I was, so I am curious if that was a random assumption or a general one.

While I believe that everyone is entitled to do what they will and I prejudge nothing, I personally have never used them, for the record.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

Nah I never thought that. You've just been at it for a long time and I can tell you are very detailed and have researched a lot of stuff. So just figured you earned it like you have.  

That's one of the reasons I ask you so many questions.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

So its 1 on each side, so far!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Nah I never thought that. You've just been at it for a long time and I can tell you are very detailed and have researched a lot of stuff. So just figured you earned it like you have.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I ask you so many questions.


Me too!!!

You have an all natural hotness to you


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

Fukin juice head.

I don't think ya do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey, when you are natural, such assumptions are a compliment!

Okay so its 3 - 1.


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

It had never even occured to me that you had/were using


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2002)

nope ... but I do have to say I'm not very experienced with telling if people are juicing.  Unless someone is freakishly huge, then I assume that they are the size they are because of hard work.  A little naive perhaps, but I prefeer not to prejudge anyone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Damn, are you saying I am not freakishly huge...oh well, maybe some day!


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

LOL.....if someone thinks you are using, just take it as a compliment!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey, when you are natural, such assumptions are a compliment!



Already said that Kus -- don't you pay attention?  (You aren't ofended by that because I didn't use a smilie are you?)


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

LOL....I`m damned offended by that, and won`t be back in this thread  

I changed my opinion.....I think thats the beginings of roid rage


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

AHA!  Gotcha, you came back....and still no smilies!  (If W8 sees this I am a dead man!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Morning all.  Good workout today, back.  Did things a little different (which is pretty usual....)

Wide Grip Pulldowns
240 x 7
180 x 10

Medium Grip Pulldowns
240 x 6
180 x 9

Close Grip Pulldowns
240 x 6
180 x 11

Hammer Strength Seated Pulls
135 per arm x 10

Did 3 setss supersetted with reverse pec dec for rear delt.

Barbell Rows
185 x 12
275 x 4 (struggled for these, form a little sloppy)

Then shrugs to polish off the traps.

The basic concept today was one heavy set per angle followed by a pump set.  After the close grips my lats were feeling nice!

Now, as to overall.  So far I do not feel like I have gained any muscle and definitely not any strength .  I am surprised about this.  I have been training pretty hard.  Eating pretty well.  

I think that I am at or near my all time strength and muscle highs and so I am at a plateau or set point.  Well, its time to break through that friggin set point!


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For all my regular readers....(all three of you) and anyone else who happens to pop in, I have a question.
> 
> Based on my pics or posts or what not, how many of you have once thought or still assume that I have/am using performance enhancing drugs (of the illegal ilk)?
> ...



LOL TP! 

From your posts sound like you are an easy gainer so my assumptions that you were natural and didn't need any roids........................




















yet!  


Just joking....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

6 to 1


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

I am starting to get self conscious!  I must not be muscular enough for this crowd.....


KIDDING!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2002)

TP- I think the reason you have gotten great resukts w/o roids is because you KNOW your body. That is the tricky part I think. Knowing how your body reacts to diff foods/diets ect...I am in the processing of learning.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Its a LONG process, lots of experimenting.  I am still learning all the time.  Like how I responded in the last cut or what it will take to get me past this growth plateau -- I think I am at a "natural limit" for me in size and it will be difficult to get past -- but I will!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

our goals are different, but I don't think I'd want to get any bigger than you are right now.  Your body size is GREAT!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks NT but I am always striving to get bigger!  Its what keeps me motivated.  Plus, I want to compete next year with about 10 pounds more muscle.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

What are you looking to weigh next year?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

At the end of the bulk I'd like to be about 220.  Then compete in the low 190s.  I was 195 in the pics at the beginning of this thread and if I competed would have had to lose about 10-15 pounds -- to give you some context.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 24, 2002)

I never thought you were taking drugs to intesify your gains. There's my opinion.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> TP- I think the reason you have gotten great resukts w/o roids is because you KNOW your body. That is the tricky part I think. Knowing how your body reacts to diff foods/diets ect...I am in the processing of learning.....




I agree with Leslie 110%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

10 to 1


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

I think people are just non posting if they go the other way....come on people be honest now, I can take it.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah... he's a BIG boy


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Just do a poll in Open Chat... or have david make one up for ya!

LOL, then you'll have people like Golds Soldier scratching the chalkboard!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

We missed you today, TP


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

Where is TP????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Sure hope everything is ok with you, TP!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

TP..the ladies are looking for you  Just checking up on you.


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Didn`t he mention he was going to be busy as heel soon?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

No time at all for us?


----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

TP, your harem misses you!  

I think I read somewhere like kuso that he would be working lots of hours.... but I dunno when though?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm sure he's just busy with work. But he will be so flattered when he sees all this!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

ANOTHER day WITHOUT TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm sure he's just busy with work. But he will be so flattered when he sees all this!!



WOW, just checked in to my journal and wow!  Well thanks all for caring.  I honestly was stunned!

Yes, Kuso was right I was SOOOOOO swamped last week and had deadlines etc, no time to breath!  And then I took Friday off!

So I am back and about to get slammed againm but needed to check in and say hello.

HELLO! (Butterfly, Lina, Sis, Les, Adidas and Kus!)


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

TP, you didn't know all the IM women love you? 

Watcha eating or should I say drinking this weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Ummm, not really....

And ...oh....it wasn't pretty.  Yesterday we had a big BBQ, I had 7 Mikes hard lemonade and they I'd guess between 6-8 beers.  Since it was over the course of like 5 hours, I didn't catch much of a buzz....


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Mikes HARD lemonade?

What's that? 

Atleast you had fun!  C'est la vie!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

I am starting a "home based journal." For long term purposes.  Its a "private" journal but I think I'll just cut and past my entries in here so I don't have to write twice.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ummm, not really....
> 
> And ...oh....it wasn't pretty.  Yesterday we had a big BBQ, I had 7 Mikes hard lemonade and they I'd guess between 6-8 beers.  Since it was over the course of like 5 hours, I didn't catch much of a buzz....




I am so jealous.  I haven't had a Mike's Hard Lemonade in ages. Good for you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Very good time -- and I didn't even mention Friday night....

its a 5% alcohol drink like a wine cooler but tastes like lemonade!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Mikes HARD lemonade?
> 
> What's that?
> ...


It's lemonade flavored alchohol and really good!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous.  I haven't had a Mike's Hard Lemonade in ages. Good for you!



They were very good....one was cranberry.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am starting a "home based journal." For long term purposes.  Its a "private" journal but I think I'll just cut and past my entries in here so I don't have to write twice.


Whatcha going to keep it in?


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

I guess everyone knows about Mikes HARD lemonade!

LOL I need to go out more often....butt I like the name already so I know I'll like the drink!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Just a word doc....I was going to hand write it but then realized I could cut and paste easier.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Good to have yopu back around TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Kuso-mon!

Okay all -- its official, I am now keeping a "hard-core" personal journal.  So I don't leave ya'll out and so I keep getting inspiration from my Fitness Family, I will cut and past daily entries here and look forward to all the comments, questions, idle banter, etc.

The next three posts will be right out of my journal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Introduction, September 30, 2002

As I sit here chowing down on chicken legs and skirt steak I begin my first official bodybuilding journal.  Its an idea I kicked around for years and the last straw was an article I read this weekend about Dorian Yates and how he journalled everything.  I have tracked sets and reps in the past for short stints and I have lately been journalling on IM.com ??? which is fun, but not very good for examining your success over time -- printing is clumsy, searching is clumsy, and lots of discussion among the members goes on there, which is great and inspirational but makes comparisons difficult.  Hopefully, this journal will help my understand what works best and what doesn???t work at all.  I???ll probably post my daily entries right into my IM journal.

I have been training for nearly ten years and know my body well.  I have competed twice and tried all types of diets and training programs in the past.  In order to take my physique to the next level however, I believe that an even better understanding of my body and how it reacts to various training styles and nutritional requirements and supplements, this journal is necessary.  I ascribe to the ???variety is necessary to grow??? philosophy and am therefore an instinctive trainer -- I never know exactly what my workout will look like when I walk in the gym.  My exercises, sets, reps, etc all change as I go, but general guidelines are each BP once per week, usually three exercises and 8-10 working sets.  


Goals, big picture: bulk until 2/28/03, then start training for a show, Compete at over 190.

Lift:	Current:*	Personal Best:**	Feb. 28, 2003 Goal:
Bench 	380	405	440
Squat 	440	495	550
Deadlift 	420	450	500
Military Press 	225	275	365
Barbell Curl 	170	185	225


* Currents are guestimates, I haven???t maxed out on any lifts for some time.
** All of which occurred February of 1998, right before I started dieting for my last show, at a bodyweight or 210 or so.



My daily entries will include (1) nutrition intake, (2) exercise, (3) mood/mental state, and (4) physical state.  I???ll also post daily bodyweight which is pre-workout without sneakers???.let the games begin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Beginning the Bulk

I am 3 weeks into a bulk cycle.  I am roughly 205.  This summer I had a 12 week cut and went from 220 to 195 by July 3.  Now I want to get back to 220 but without adding much bodyfat.  My goals are above.  My specific goals are focusing on: (i) legs, they are lagging, (ii) chest, always a weak area (musculature-wise, not in strength), (iii) lat-spread width, thickness and definition has always been fine.

My bulk diet consists of clean eating during the week.  Lots of protein, good fats, and low carbs.  Weekends I have more carbs, but not too many, and drink (beer, wine etc) whatever I like (part of the fun of not cutting).  Generally it look like this:

5:30 ECA, Multi, 2 whole eggs, 1/4 cup cottage cheese

	[workout ??? M-F except Thursday]

7:00 CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30 APM 60 
10:00 ECA 10 oz steak, fish, or chicken, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tsp PB
1:00 10 oz lean steak 10 oz steak, fish, or chicken
4:00 10 oz fish or chicken 10 oz steak, fish, or chicken, or low carb bar
7:30 10 oz steak, fish, or chicken, salad or other veggie
10-11 pm APM 60 

On non-workout days, I will use EAS Synthovol HP instead of celltech ??? no need for so many grams of dextrose.  I???ll also have one or two days where I add in some extra carbs in the form of oat meal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Monday, September 30, 2002

Ate and ???drank too much this weekend ??? when will all the parties stop?  Had pasta last night too.  It was YUM!  Lately I have been feeling good.  Muscular ??? as if I am starting to add size.  I have been feeling stronger as well.  I had an awesome leg workout on Friday.

I am hurting a bit, though.  I play softball every Sunday and my legs always ache for days.  Otherwise I feel great.  I intend to go VERY low carb today which has been typical of Mondays since my weekends suck.

Chest and Tris:

I missed arms on Friday ??? had to make up legs.  So instead I did Tris today rather than shoulders.  I think I???ll do bis tomorrow with back and do Shoulders on Friday ??? its about time they got there own day again anyway.  My partner skipped again.  Still, I went heavy, but couldn???t work to failure (almost got stuck under the weights though!)

After warmups I went heavy in the incline:

Incline Barbell Press (5): 225 x 12, 275 x 3, 245 x 7, 225 x 8 , 185 x 10
Machine Press (5): 200 x 3, 180 x 6, 180-x 6, 160 x 8, 140 x 10
Weighted Dip, wide: BW + 90 x 5, BW + 90 x 4 (both times I dropped to just BW for an extra 5)

That???s a lot of sets for me.  I went higher volume on purpose since I had no spot and didn???t really do drops or supersets.  Moved to tris.  I just went for the pump so I wont list reps and weights:

V-Bar Press: 4 sets
Reverse Press: 3 sets
Overhead One Arm: 3 stets
One Arm Reverse Press: 3 sets


Nutrition:

5:30 ECA, handful of nuts
7:00 CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30 APM 60
11 through 1 ??? snacked on 6 oz chicken legs and 6 oz skirt steak 
4:00 8 oz pesto Salmon, 4 oz chicken, grilled veggies (leftovers from a meeting)
7:30 6 egg whites, lentils and 2 turkey burgers
11 pm Met-rx RTD 40


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Some of that was repetitive....sorry!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for sharing!  I like reading your thoughts


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Anytime babe.....


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

this is good stuff TP.  thanks for sharing it here.  very motivating for me too.  much appreciated!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

cool, a hardcore training journal. I'll enjoy reading this. Well that and taking some notes and pointers.

I have a long way to get to the weights you push. But sounds like you have the whole thing planned out. It'll be fun following ya through this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

not a prob. Plus gonna make sure you don't slack off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Tuesday, October 1, 2002

Missed the gym today.  Was supposed to do back and bis.  I???ll do it tomorrow instead and move legs to my off day ??? Thursday.  Not really my fault though ??? I got home from work at 3:15 am last night.  I needed some sleep.  Of course the boys woke me up at 7:30.  So I am a bit tired today.

Woke up with my chest real sore and it still hurts nicely at days end.  Tris are a tad sore but not bad ??? only if I squeeze the, -- so I know I did SOMETHING!

I have stayed very low-carb today and then carb up tomorrow, which I hope will have the double benefit of getting my body in an anabolic state after blasting back and bis in the am (which I fully intend to do, true punishment) through the presence of insulin and fully stocking my glycogen stores in anticipation of the next days workout ??? LEGS!  What I???ll try to do then is consume a high amount of good carbs (dextrose in my celltech but then a ton of oats) in the 3 hour window after legs then go low carb the rest of the day Th, all day fri and most of the day Saturday with a carb up before bed on Saturday???maybe I???ll have a big fat bowl(s) of pasta, whole-wheat of course!  That???s the plan for the rest of the week.  We???ll see how I do.

Nutrition:

10:00 Treated myself to a Smoothie King Almond Mocha 32 oz w/ creatine (no sugar)
12:00 Salad, a bit of pesto chicken
1:30  2 Ultimate Low Carb Bars ??? PB&J flavor and 2 cups coffee w/half & half
4:45 2 oz skirt steak, 2 oz chicken legs
8:00 6 egg whites, lentils and 2 turkey burgers
10:00 APM 60

Didn???t eat much today, I know.  I???ll make it up tomorrow!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

What's a Smoothie King?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Its a great national store that sells smoothies.  They have all the top MRPs and protein powders etc.....yum!   BUt expensive.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey TP
I have a Smoothie King right around the corner form my office. Are they any good?  I heard they even have no carb smoothies. I have not gone in yet cause of my show and because I will def get addicted! But I will check it out after Oct ....any ones to stay away from?


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its a great national store that sells smoothies.  They have all the top MRPs and protein powders etc.....yum!   BUt expensive.


That's what I was gonna say "Expensive"


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

Butterfly and I write down our workouts as we do them. We use one of those small yearly journal binder thingy books. All I have to do is turn the page to see what I lifted the week before and then lift more. Works really well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Les....STAY AWAY....I am totally addicted!  They are really good and the have some LOW carb ones, about 5 types....but stil, when you are training for a comp, don't eat ANYTHING you haven't made yourself!

The almond mocha is one of my favorite low carbs, just have to ask for it without the turbinado (Type of raw sugar).  Otherwise its almonds, choc protein, coffee.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Sounds DELISH!! I will STAY away because I KNOW

When I lived in NJ, there was a place in Hoboken called Juice Garden that blended protein smoothies. I always got the IRONWOMAN LOL It was a ton of strawberries, bananas, soy milk, and protein powder...what did I know then I had like 4 a week


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Butterfly and I write down our workouts as we do them. We use one of those small yearly journal binder thingy books. All I have to do is turn the page to see what I lifted the week before and then lift more. Works really well.



Is there no software out there for your PDA?  Would be cool if you could use that...

Hiya TP! 
Enjoy reading your journal as well... Seems more detailed about your training thoughts so very interesting read...
Peep, peep!


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

There's only one program that I've seen worth while. 

I wrote a database for my PDA for this but it's easier to write it down rather than enter it into the PDA.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

Cool, we don't have one of those here, maybe San Diego will. Sounds alot better than JambaJuice, which is the closest to healthy smoothies we have down here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey all!

Yes Lina thats the idea, log my thoughts on training etc so I can reflect back on hopefully notice trends and patterns when I "look at the big picture".

I'm glad it provides entertaining reading....you all checking in helps keep me motivated!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Wednesday, October 2, 2002

When I got home last night my tris were nicely sore.  Felt good about that.  This morning they are almost totally fine, but my chest is still hurting ??? usually does.  Weighed in this morning at 203 so I am maintaining bodyweight.  Personally, an increase on the scale for me will not be indicative of increased muscle mass but rather added BF, so I am A-okay with staying at 203ish (I always fluctuate by a few pounds).  Woke up tired this morning, only had 5 hours sleep, which was better than 4 from yesterday.  Sucks that the baseball playoffs start so late at night, oh well at least the Yanks won!  Still had energy for the workout though after my ECA and coffee.  I guess my bid workout went well???.around 11 or so my arms started cramping up when ever I brought my arm up ??? as in taking a sip of water etc.  It???s a weird feeling but I???ve had it happen before.

Back and Bis:

Again making up for missing arms on Friday.  My partner lifted today but kept it light.  First time back in 2 weeks so we rested more between sets then I would like ??? still an intense workout though.  Did my usual three or four warm-ups then went right to pull ups.

Pullups:  BW x 12, BW + 25 x 7, BW + 25 x 6, BW +10
Since I am an instinctive trainer, I didn???t know how many sets I would do, but I felt pretty good after these 4 sets.  Lats were pumped and I wanted to leave some gas in the tank for some heavy weights.  Went right to T-Bar, heavy.  Normally I???d go to deads next but by current leg routine includes sumo deads, so I don???t want to overdo it.

T-Bar: 190 (4 plates + 10) x 8, 8, 10
Each set was to failure but I changed the grip which accounts for the extra sets on my last rep.  Did wide, then medium with reverse grip (palms up), then close grip, always easier.  Back???s feeling good now!

One Arm Dumbell Rows: 115 x 11, 150 x 6
Never used 150s before but I was feeling good.

Close, Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 160 x 10, 160 x 10, 160 x 10
I did these nice and slow as a final pump ??? get the blood flowing into those lats!  Back was now adequately fried and I could move on to bis.  Since they were already pumped I went straight to preachers rather then standing barbell curls.

Hammer Machine Preachers: 95 x 12, 120 x 8, 120 x 6
Arms are nicely pumped already!
Incline Dumbells:  40 x 4, 35 x 5
Aborted after 2 sets, this didn???t feel good at all and I was losing my pump???.so I did a set of concentration curls.
Concentration Curls: 20 x 8 (6 count)
Heavy (swinging) Hammer Curls: 120 x 2 (fell out of my hand!), 90 x 6 (more managable)
Standing Curls on Cable Crossovers: 50 x 10, 40 x 10, 40 x 10
These are also nice and slow to pump the blood in there. 

Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, 3 choc chip protein cookies, from life services (each one is 3g fat, 3 g protein and 1g carb)
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
10:30     3 large protein oatmeal cookies from Pump 
1:00 ??? 3   4 oz chicken legs, 3 oz ostrich filet, 6 oz chicken breast, oatmeal protein cookie    
4:00    2 protein cookies (had too damn many of these things today!)
7:30   2 Protein Pizza (ww pita, FF Mozz, turkey burger and oinions)
11           6 oz chicken breast


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

Opps, forgot I did hammers yesterday....which may account for why my bis hurt so damn much thi morning....anyway its there now!


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

Figured out another prob with my bench.

I tried to keep the weight on a verticle path rather than arching it. Went from 250x1 to 275x2 last night.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

Excellent.  That must make you feel a lot better!  Now you gotta get those reps up!  I'll bet your chest starts to grow now that you have the right motion down.


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

That's what I hope. Now that I have a positive attitude about chest day maybe I can start to excel.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm gonna have to stop reading your meals... too tempting


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm gonna have to stop reading your meals... too tempting




Which ones?  Okay, than focus on  the workouts!

When you curl the 120 dumbells then you can eat like me!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

All I see when I read you meals is cookies, cookies, cookies !!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

...and when have you curled 120lbs DBs???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ...and when have you curled 120lbs DBs???



Did you read yesterdays bi workout?  Okay....so it was only 2 reps but still....

And the cookies aren't that good!  The cc are the ones from lifeservices, which you can have in limited quantity, and the protein oatmeal ones are from a store and are bland...but I like 'em!


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

Did you drop it on the first or second rep of the hammers?

Moved your feet fast huh?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

How much can you curl on a regular DB curl???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Did you drop it on the first or second rep of the hammers?
> 
> Moved your feet fast huh?



Well, it just kinda slipped out as my grip gave so I knew it was coming.  Second rep.

I'd have to go back and check but I can prob. get 6 or 7 reps woth 60s or 70s.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

thought so... I can lift way more doing hammers, too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

This was from 9/6:

Barbell Curls:
135 x 12 (most reps w/ this weight EVER!)
185 x 0 (but then got 2 assisted and 1 neg)
155 x 6
135 x 8


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you use a straight bar?

I find that I can lift more with the ez-curl bar than with a straight bar.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Do you use a straight bar?
> 
> I find that I can lift more with the ez-curl bar than with a straight bar.



I agree.  Thats why its called EZ curl!  I always use a straight bar unless otherwise noted.  So those weight above are with a straight bar.  Hence, the 135 -- plates.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm just yankin your... uhm... chain, TP!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> So those weight above are with a straight bar.  Hence, the 135 -- plates.


We have EZ-curl bars that will hold olympic weights at the gym.


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

Curling with a straight bar hurts my wrist. It's like I have to twist them too far to hold the bar.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> We have EZ-curl bars that will hold olympic weights at the gym.



So do we, but its and odd combo of weight to hit 135 since the bar is lighter.

IMO, the straight is far better for hitting the belly of the bicept, but it really depends on each individuals biomechanics.

B -- yank away!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Thursday, October 3, 2002

Another sucky day.  Missed the gym b/c I got home again late ??? after 2 am.  Slept until 7:30 and made my way to the office by 10:30.  Leaving early today to see the fam and get some serious sleep.  So I will blast legs in the am tomorrow.  Tris are fine, chest still sore ??? feels good.  My bis are hurting from yesterday in a weird but good way (must be those heavy hammer curls ??? staring with a preacher movement is also unusual for me). Back hurts nicely as well.  I can really feel it in my lats and upper back.  Felt really tired all day.  Went to bed early ??? 10:30.


Nutrition:

10       Treated myself again to an Almond Mocha Smoothie!
12:00   Half of a cosi sandwich (bad me)
2:30      6 oz skirt steak and a 
4:00      2 Ultimate low carb bar 
7           4 large chicken legs and 1 sausage and peppers
9          APM 60


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

Lookin' good as always, TP......   
How are you lately?  Hey, I'm starting that plan again on Monday.

When did you get to bed early -- 10:30?  I thought you said you didn't get home until 2 am.....?????   Huh????
Glad everything is hurting so good!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

dang dude, your busy. This always happen for ya around this time of year, or are you just workin on something big?

And smart move sleeping in, otherwise I'll just get harder and harder on your body until you get sick. Don't want that to happen and you end up out for a bit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey fitbabe!

Last night went to bed at 10:30 the night befoe got home late!

Good luck on the plan -- how much you looking to lose?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

DV -- just busy right now....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

We got a Smoothie King... can I have a low carb one???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

No.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Okay.  If you stay this good (i.e. no cheating like you have been doing.  Once every OTHER week you can have either a Lemon or an Almond Mocha, with no turbinado.  Deal?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Deal!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

The secretaries here at work went and picked up a large lasagna from Village Seafood and Pizza for me yesterday.

It was hard to sit and eat that thing but I did it.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Who did?  Susan?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> The secretaries here at work went and picked up a large lasagna from Village Seafood and Pizza for me yesterday.
> 
> It was hard to sit and eat that thing but I did it.



Very noble of you!


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

In all honesty....it was damn good too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

I am sure!  BUt you ain't making me jeolous, my weekends are plenty fun, food-wise.

Probably sit around the tube tonight and watch the yanks blast anahiem over a few brews....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

That should be a good game.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

you and your cookies TP and now fade with his lasagna... don't know if I'll be coming in here again


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Gonna have to make a one hour drive tonight to pic up my boy for the weekend. No brews for me untill I get home.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> That should be a good game.



Hopefully not that good!  You an angels fan?

B -- my cookies are low carb and you can have those too in limited quantity!!!  I keep telling you that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Nope, Yankee's on that series. But I also like the A's. 

I want to see the ALCS be A's and Yanks. I think they are the two best in the American league.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Nope, Yankee's on that series. But I also like the A's.
> 
> I want to see the ALCS be A's and Yanks. I think they are the two best in the American league.



Agreed.  But you'll ge the same result as last year....only difference is Giambi is on the right side!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Giambi is my fav baseball player. So I can't argue, I want to see him win a championship. 

But if it is like last year that'll most likely be the best series of the whole playoffs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

I've always liked Giambi too and was glad they signed him.

Last year I was at game 1 3 rows behing the As dugout.  Dye was standing about 15 feet away and I thought -- he's  a big guy.  Then Giambi walked out of the dugout and eclipsed him!  He has the widest shoulders!

I haven't had a favorite player since Mattingly.  Jeter's okay but I can't get into the hype.  So in the beginning of last year I "picked" Soriano as my favorite player.  I thought he had 40/40 potential, I just didn't think it be this quickly!  Guess I picked right!  Next year he should be hitting third!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

McGuire was always my fav. Even back in the days when he was a rookie with the A's. And everything I've read and heard about Giambi made him just kinda of fit into the type of player who's career I like to follow. 

Soriano is a great player to. Baseball isn't my fav sport though, I'm more of a Basketball fan than anything.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Need your input...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=181967#post181967


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

I saw it B but figured you were getting input from where you wanted!

I wouldn't worry about it at all.  You'll notice that sometime in my diary I have a time period, say 1-3, means it was sorta continuous.

As long as it is not preventing you from wanting/eating your next meal/snack, than it is no biggie!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I really only got 2 serious opinions and they differed... so you were the tie breaker


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I thought you were gone for the day and I was looking for feedback ASAP.

You are still my ultimate source for advice!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I thought you were gone for the day and I was looking for feedback ASAP.
> 
> You are still my ultimate source for advice!



Okay, your off the hook!  

No, can't leave this early, unfortunately!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Good luck on the plan -- how much you looking to lose?



As much as is possible.    I really want to slim down a little before getting pregnant.   I know the nutritious foods will only help in other areas as well.

Got any advice?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> As much as is possible.    I really want to slim down a little before getting pregnant.   I know the nutritious foods will only help in other areas as well.
> ...



Plenty.  But you know most of it!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 4, 2002)

BASEBALL SUCKS.

But other than that, Hi TP!  You are too popular over here!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> BASEBALL SUCKS.
> 
> But other than that, Hi TP!  You are too popular over here!



I know, weird right!

Lay off the baseball....I put up with those stupid shows you watch....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok TP... I'll keep doing the same diet BUT I've decided to have one semi-cheat this weekend... just haven't decided what yet.

How's that?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

If you keep it small and minimal that'd be okay I guess, but from what you have said it is obvious that your metabolism is fired up and I'd hate to disturb that for right now. 

If you need something small to keep your sanity though, go ahead.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I was thinking of Mexican food... chips & queso, chicken fajitas????


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was thinking of Mexican food... chips & queso, chicken fajitas????



chicken fajitas ok, no chips and cheese.....I can't approve that!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday, October 4, 2002

Woke up today feeling good.  Well rested, and also feeling very lean.  I weighed in at 205 however.  Had a lot of energy for legs, but my lower back was sore, not sure why, maybe its hauling those heavy dumbells on Wed.  Bis still a tad sore but not bad.  Everything else is fine.  Joints don???t hurt this week which is v nice!

After my APM 60 in the morning I???ve been feeling bloated, which is a problem b/c I have been bad with my water consumption and today was the day to kick it up a notch.  Oh well, time to start forcing it down!

Okay, got down 4 liters, not great but it???s a start.  Ate real low carb today.  Tonight I???ll have some red wine with dinner and maybe a few beers while watching the game.

Today was the final day of phase II for the leg w/o.

Legs:

Front Squats : 275 x 4 (4 sets), 275 x 3
Went super deep with these as usual.  Felt good but lower back hurt a bit from previous soreness.

Wide stance deads:  315 x 4 (4 sets)

Leg Curls, 801 timing: 70 x 5 (2 sets), 60 x 5 (3 sets)
These really burn ??? I like ???em!  Will do them after the routine is over.

Calves
Warmed up with light seated then went to heavy standing.


Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, 3 choc chip protein cookies, from life services (each one is 3g fat, 3 g protein and 1g carb)
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
10:30     6 oz chicken breast 
1:00        chicken and veggies
4:00        6 oz chicken breast
7:30        Roasted Chicken, Red wine, veggies.

Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Plenty.  But you know most of it!




True.....I'll just utilize what I remember.  

good?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> chicken fajitas ok, no chips and cheese.....I can't approve that!




chips ahoy cookies then


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

I doubt you're gonna get away with that one B.....but let me know if you do.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

roflmao, how about oreo's?  j/k


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

ooohhh yeah!!!  oreo's!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not, its worked before?  And what you don't remember, go back and review.  And uf you have any Qs, ask?

And B, no way!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Too busy yesterday to update but here is my weekend journal post:

Saturday and Sunday, October 5 and 6, 2002

Weekend was fine, recuperating-and nutrition-wise.  Ate pretty well but didn???t keep tracj to a tee.  Stayed pretty low carbs, no alcohol this weekend.  Mostly had shakes, low carb bars, chicken, veggies, salad, almonds, eggs, flax, probably a bunch of  other stuff can???t think of.  Generally I feel good.  Had softball on Sunday.  Why do I always hurt more from playing softball (hams, adductors, hip flexors, etc) than from lifting???  Cuz I am getting old!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

And here is yesterday:


Monday, October 7, 2002

Uggg???.woke up an hour late, partner went to the gym w/o me.  Squeezed in chest and tris but got a great workout.  Excellent pump.  Felt really big today, which was nice ??? tris looked cut and saw my chest bulging through my shirt???.you gotta love days like this, can???t wait to do chest again!  Best of all went up to 275 and my should feel really good, so next week I am going to go heavy on flat bench.

Had some carbs at lunch since I had few carbs this weekend, and am going to have a carb up meal for dinner (can???t wait!).  I know I shouldn???t have fat with it but its homemade clam sauce so it???ll have some oil.  

Generally, I feel lousy today, like I haven???t slept or am getting sick.  Other than the great workout, I feel kind of bloated and head is in a cloud (wonder if its cuz I stayed low carbs over the weekend rather than having a refeed.

Anyway, after my pasta I am going to bed early, hopefully no later than 9:30.

Chest and Tris:

Wanted to mix it up so I started with pec dec for a pump than declines on the hammer machine.

Pec Dec (2): after 2 warm-ups did the rack (270) twice for 10, 12 reps respectively
Hammer Decline superset with pec dec (3)
3 plates (per side) x 10 xxx 200 x 10
4 plates x 7 xxx 200 x 10
4 plus quarter x 5 xxx 200 x 10
Incline Dumbbell Press superset w/ cable  crossovers (2): 
120s x 5 xxx 70 x 10
110s x 8 xxx 70 x 10  
Bench Press superset w/ inclince cable crossovers (3):
225 x 10  xxx 40 x 10
245 x  8 xxx 40 x 10
275 x  5 xxx 40 x 10

Did this in 35 minutes.  Went very fast.  Had a GREAT pump and felt and looked huge.  Very intense with so many drops.  Pump was intense right off  the bat during pec dec.  Least pumped during incline dumbbells.  For Tris I did:

Close-grip Bench: 225 x 5, 185 x 10, 185 x 8, 155 x 10
One Arm Dumbbell Presses (went heavy): 40 x 9, 60 x 2, 40 x 8, 40 x 7
Reverse-Grip Presses: 2 sets (get a pull in my left trap but it went away)


Nutrition:

6:30       ECA, handful of almonds
8:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
8:30       APM 60
11          Protein muffin 
12:30     tuna on bread whole grain bread, chicken
2            Metrx low carb
4            chicken (15g protein), 1 cup tuna mix*
8            Almond mocha smoothie
9:30        Spinach pasta w/ clam sauce (home made, yum), popcorn, toasted pita chips


*Tuna mix made with 4 cans, 1 w/ oil, 3 water, 2 Tbls flax oil, 2 tbls of regular mayo rest FF mayo, and one box protein pasta.  Tastes better than it sounds.


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why do I always hurt more from playing softball (hams, adductors, hip flexors, etc) than from lifting???  Cuz I am getting old!


Had this conversation with a friend at the gym yesterday. Not the same as when you're 20.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Had this conversation with a friend at the gym yesterday. Not the same as when you're 20.



Nailed it on the head.  I never used to stretch or anything, now I warm up, stretch before, during,m after and still cramp up!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

LMAo....you pair of old foggies


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Nailed it on the head.  I never used to stretch or anything, now I warm up, stretch before, during,m after and still cramp up!!!


No cramping for me. It's always a joint that gets twinged.

Right now it's my shoulders and left knee.


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAo....you pair of old foggies


How old are you?

And thanks.


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> And thanks.



Um.....about 5 months younger than you I think


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Joints hurting are a given for me (left shoulder, left elbow, and right knee), its the hams cramping that sucks.  Then for 4 days my legs ache!


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

I feel ya on the joints issues!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

That's what happens when you get old TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

I know!  I need massages.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

I have to have a massage at least once a month b/w the hard w/o's and stress.  There is nothing like a good massage.


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I know!  I need massages.




Hmmm....TP needs a massage...

Hope you are feeling better... still feeling sick?

Lots of sickness going around here too....

Luckily not in our hh.... knock on wood....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Feel good today, just an off day yesterday I guess!  Maybe its all th ecarbs last night!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

Glad to see your feeling better. Looks like an awesome chest workout.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

It was....still hurts!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

i'm gonna try it after I move. the gym I'm at now there is no way I could keep the cable station long enough to do the supersets. But the new place it should be no problem.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeah....I only did it cuz it was open, as you know, my routine is always diff.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi TP! I think it's really cool that you play softball on the weekends. There is more to fitness then pumping iron!  Glad you are feeling well today. And re: massages, you should check with your health insurance. There are many places that will give a reduced rate to people with certain health insurance plans...they consider it wellness or something like that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

hey sis, alwasy brightens my day when you stop by!

You are right, I should look into that!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

And I would like to point out that TP now has more posts than I do!! What a post whore!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Thats because your new nickname should be Miss MIA.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

I know, but that does not sound as cool as Miss LeDix.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

True, but nevertheless....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, never the less.... ??? 

I am in sassy mood...you can go read my respons in the Open Chat forum in the Ephedrine thread!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

The sassy lady is back?!?!?!?!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 8, 2002)

So i pop in here to see how you're doing and on one FULL page all i see is one 'proper' update 

So are you cutting right now or something? (i see talk of refeeds).


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

That's cuz of all the chit-chat.  I update EVERYDAY except weekends (unlike some people, achem).

No.  I am on a bulk.  I am trying to bulk through Feb than plan on cutting for a show.  I am around 15% BF and want to stay there so my guidlines are generally low carbs mod fats and v high protein during the week and frequent cheats during the weekends.  Since I didn't cheat much this past weekend I had a big carb up last night since I was feeling crappy yesterday.

The plan is (1) keep protein over 300g per day, (2) cycle carbs and keep them generally low except my post w/o celltech to keep BF same, and (3) train like hell.  My workouts have been pretty good with reps and weights posted each day.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 8, 2002)

Well you've definately got the size for competition. And the symmetry.

By the way, you actually fork out moolah for CELL-tech or do you concoct your own?

Please tell me the latter. Pretty pwease.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 8, 2002)

And how much weight are you adding each week?

Or do you not weigh in regularly?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Rob:

1) Thanks.  I have competed twice before at around 180 and would like to be over 190 next time.

2) Spend the money.  I know its a rip, but no home brew has worked at all for me.

3)  Re weight -- its tough to say, I can fluctuate in weight 3-5 pounds from day to day.  My range when I started was 203-205 where as my range now is 205-207, its been 5 weeks.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

You're such a hottie TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Hmmm....thanks!  Sorta out of left field...but I'll take it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Tuesday, October 8, 2002

DAMN my chest and especially tris hurt!!!  I am guessing the heavy one-arm dumbbells did it.  Feels nice.  Though I feel it almost exclusively in the long head.  Must hit reverse presses harder next week!  Legs still hurt from softball which is annoying.  Got more sleep last night and feel better today.  Also think the carb-up meal before bed did the body good.  Shoulder is aching a bit today, not bad though.

Though I weighed in at 207 this morning, should be back to 205 by tomorrow.  Generally, I feel really good about training.  I am really into and getting good workouts.  I finally feel like I am making some gains and breaking through that barrier, feels good.

Back and Bis:

Wanted to start with heavy deads today since I can now do them with back again!

Deadlifts:  315 x 6, 405 x 4, 465 x 1, 405 x 2
Was losing my grip on the heavy ones.  Otherwise felt good.  Barely got the 1 on 465.

Barbell Rows: 225 x 12, 275 x 6, 245 x 7

Wide-grip Pulldowns: 180 x 12, 200 x 8

Close, Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 160 x 10, 160 x 10

Incline Dumbells:  40 x 4, 35 x 5
Last week these didn???t feel good but I have been reading so much about them lately I gave ???em another shot.  First couple a sets felt awkward but then got better, pump was okay.

Barbell Curls: 135 x 6, 135 x 4+1, 95 x 10, 65 x 10
Last two light sets were Zottman-style, good pump.

Not a lot for bis, had a good pump and ran out of time.

Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, 2 eggs
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
10          1 cup tuna mix* 
12:30     tuna on Cosi bread (damn I can???t resist!), chicken
4            chicken (30g protein), 1 cup tuna mix*
8            1/2 roasted chicken, spinach, cole slaw


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

What do you put in your tuna mix?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2002)

What type of homebrew have you devised before?

Just basic:

10g creatine
75g dextrose
200mg ALA

?


Have you tried getting a hold of the r-ALA?

And how did you determine whether it 'worked' for you?

What variables did you assess?

[I hate to think you're spending all that money when you can get results just as good from a cheaper source.]


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What do you put in your tuna mix?



Lina, its posted earlier this week but here is a copy:

*Tuna mix made with 4 cans, 1 w/ oil, 3 water, 2 Tbls flax oil, 2 tbls of regular mayo rest FF mayo, and one box protein pasta. Tastes better than it sounds.

Its the first time I made it and its not bad!  Pasta comes from lifeservices.com.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2002)

YUMMY mix Is that the "carb free" pasta?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What type of homebrew have you devised before?
> 
> Just basic:
> ...



Thanks for caring Rob.  First, let me state that "in the real world" (i.e. the average folks at the gym) I am relatively well versed in supps, brands, etc.  But in the "bodybuilding world" (i.e. the truly knowledgable folks around here for example) I am a relative novice w/ supps.  Hence all my questions re PH and stuff.

With creatine I have tried, over the years:

- straight creatine
- creatine w/ juice
- creatine w/ grape juice
- creatine w/ juice and alpha lipolic acid
- celltech

I understand that some people aren't aided by cretaine, and I have always assumed that I was in that category. 

How have I determined whether it worked?  For me, I NEVER feel better pumps or otherwise notice any physicla difference.  So its basically, have I noticed strength and/or mass gains at a faster rate than I would otherwise have expected.

I realize that this is quite subjective, but its all I've got.  When I did celltech I have felt that I was achieving good results.  But usually I was getting back to previous levels of muscularity.  (I have been lifting on/off for 10 years now).  But now I am at or near my all time high in muscularity and haven't felt that the celltech was aiding breaking through that barrier.  So I guess I'd be up for trying a home brew once again (or do you think I should just try PH and go off creatine for a while).

If a homebrew:
1)  What creatine brand do you recommend?
2)  Where can you get straight dextrose?
3)  What is r-ALA?

Thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> YUMMY mix Is that the "carb free" pasta?



Yeah, its the protein pasta, I think its got 5 grams of fibre per serving.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm....thanks!  Sorta out of left field...but I'll take it!


Not really  

TCD made reference to your "size and symmetry" which is very nice and then you were talking about how you use to compete... all hottie qualifiers 

Now if you'd rather I didn't make such comments...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Not really
> 
> ...



Now c'mon, did I say that???  Just was wondering ....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2002)

TP, on that diet again, can I have cucumbers?   Or would it be better that I didn't?

BTW, this is a high carb day for me.
Thanx doll


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

Enjoy your high carb day....and have as many cucumbers as you like!

(Must, refrain.....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2002)

yes you must!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Cu-CUM-bers


----------



## Adidas (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Cu-CUM-bers




TP...I am glad I stopped in to say hi  and check things out!  Interesting conversation you are having in here


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If a homebrew:
> 1)  What creatine brand do you recommend?
> 2)  Where can you get straight dextrose?
> ...




1) Plain ol' Monohydrate. You can go for the jazzy stuff, but i don't really think it matters.

2) Pharmacies, chemists, supermarkets etc... Look for either: 'glucose powder', 'dextrose', or corn syrup - stuff along those lines. It's all the same stuff, just different names.

3) It's the 'good' isomer of ALA. I can't recall _tat_ much about it, but you can get it from here.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 9, 2002)

TP, I just read your diary and went on lifeservices...seems like good stuff, have you tried the muffin/pizza mix, there are lots of ingrediates which I am not much aware of like polydextrose (sound like a chain of dextrose or something), do you know??


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Not too sure.  I have tried the pancake/muffin mix and its not bad.  I have the pizza dough sitting in my pantry but haven't yet tried it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Yesterday's journal entry:

Wednesday, October 9, 2002

Wow, feel great today.  Woke up and chest was KILLING me.  Back hurts too, especially my lower back (in a good way).  Tris are a bit better but still sore.  Glad I have an off day tomorrow.  Mentally, I feel great.  Yesterday I felt huge all day and today I feel lean, though I weighted in at 207 again, meaning the weight gain is likely real and likely muscle.  Metabolism feels high, and I have been chugging water lately.

Last night I got home and didn???t feel like eating.  Got home at 11:30.  But I reminded myself that I was bulking and had too great workouts and my body needed the food.  So I scarfed down 10g of BCAAs, 5 grams of creatine, 3g glutamine, a handful of almonds and a can of tuna in oil.  Glad I did.  Today was the first day of phase 3 of the leg workout.

Legs:

Heavy Squats
315 x 6
365 x 4 (negative only, eight count down)
365 x 4
365 x 4  (negative only, eight count down)
315 x 6
315 x 4  (negative only, eight count down)
Leg Curls (501 tempo) alternated with SLDL
1a) 70 x 5		1b) 225 x 10
2a) 70 x 5		2b) 225 x 10
3a) 50 x 5		3b) 225 x 10
4a) 50 x 5 (should have done an extra set of each according to the program but my hammies were toast)
Calves

Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, boca burger
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
10          1 cup tuna mix* 
11           low carb bar
12:30     foot long grilled chicken subway sub (another cheat, at least it was ww bread)
4            chicken (30g protein), 1 cup tuna mix*
8            chicken, 1 1/2 cups rice and some sauce (didn???t have the heart to ask).
10         APM 60 w/ PB


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Eight count negs. Yuck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob, maybe I'll try after I do a cycle of 1-test, which I am thinking about doing for 4 weeks (November).  Need to do some more research first!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Eight count negs. Yuck.



Yeah, you'd be doin' em to if ya didn't bail on me!  They really did suck, hurt a lot.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Thanks Rob, maybe I'll try after I do a cycle of 1-test, which I am thinking about doing for 4 weeks (November).  Need to do some more research first!



Cool.

Have you chosen the brand yet?

And are you gonna do a straight 1-test cycle, or are you gonna add in some 4-ad? (or just buy a product with 4-ad already in there).


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Cool.
> ...



No, and don't know yet.  Have you tried it/them?  Whats your take?  What about oral vs. transdermal?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 10, 2002)

No, not yet.

But from what i've read and all the feedback i've seen, a transdermal is superior for most. I'd go for that.

I'd also prefer to avoid the bloat that comes from 4-ad, so i'd just do a straight 1-test product.

Probably ONE by avantlabs.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi TP! Why do you buy tuna packed in oil? Why not water with no salt or low salt? And did you eat chinese last night???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> No, not yet.
> 
> But from what i've read and all the feedback i've seen, a transdermal is superior for most. I'd go for that.
> ...



Thats what I was thinking re the AD.  Something creeps me out about the transdermal though.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi TP! Why do you buy tuna packed in oil? Why not water with no salt or low salt? And did you eat chinese last night???



I usually do.  Actually bought an 8 pack by accident.  Oh well, I am eating fats anyway so....

No it wasn't chinese, home cookin'!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> chicken, 1 1/2 cups rice and some sauce (didn???t have the heart to ask).
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Any type.

After spending the day taking care of my sons and than cooking dinner, I didn't have the heart to ask what was in it, i.e. I wasn't about to eat it.  She knows well my eating habits so if once and I while I suck up some extra carbs WHILE I'm on a bulk....I'll live.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Thursday, October 10, 2002

Hams are killing me today.  Had to run for the train and that was just not fun.  Slept on the train and when I woke up the hammies were burning and now steps suck.  I knew that was a lot of volume for my hams ??? SLDL always get them good!  Chest is almost better, but I can still feel it when I squeeze, same with tris, and back for that matter.  Bis never got sore, not surprised, I bailed to early on them.

Today is a fat day, day off from the gym and feel fat, especially with all those extra carbs yesterday, blah!  Will eat v clean today, extra water.  Got 8 1/2 hours slept, that felt great!  Still tired though, gonna try to get extra sleep this weekend and be fresh for Monday.  Tomorrow I hit shoulders, first time I will be doing them alone and hitting them hard since before the summer, I expect my weights will be pathetic!

Nutrition:

8:00       Synthovol HP and 40g whey protein
11:30      30g whey
12:30      salad with chicken, mushrooms, oil and balsamic vinegar
4            chicken (45g protein), spinach
8             filet mignon w/ gorgonzola cheese, sautéed spinach, steamed veggies
12           2 eggs, 1 white, w/ 3 oz steak, 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2002)

What's synovol HP, man?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

Synthovol HP is another overpriced creatine transport.  I just started using it instead of celltech on off days cuz its got less carbs.  I'm not a fan though, won't buy it again.

Also, changed my last meal yesterday to reflect what I really ate, when I got home....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh yummyy!!!   That last meal really sounds good.  What are the macros on the gorgonzola cheese?   Is it low in fat and carbs?  I don't know, I'm not a fan of cheese much.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

low carbs yes, fat no....but it was GOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

Friday, October 11, 2002

Okay, the extra carbs I have been having this week have been adding up ??? weighed in at 209 this morning, too high!  Next week I will have to tighten that up and get back to 205-207 range.  Feel a little fat b/c of it but I do feel like I am gaining muscle.  Today was my first heavy shoulder day in months and it went really well.

Also decided that I am going to try a 6 week cycle of this 1-Test and see how it goes.  I won???t use any other ???supplements???, i.e. creatine, glutamine etc, except protein, bars, MRPs, and probably still an ECA.  If I like it I???ll go off for 4 weeks and then do another 6 week cycle.

Shoulders:

Military Press (Front):  225 x 4+1, 205 x 7+1, 185 x 10+1, 185 x 8+1
Seated Lateral Raises:  40 x 4, 30 x 12, 30 x 9
Upright Rows supersetted with rear delts on pec dec (3 sets)
Shrugs:  225 x 10, 315 x 10, 405 x 4, then the following strip set: 
	405 x 4 -- 315 x 8 -- 225 x 10 

Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, 1/2 cup cc
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
10:30      low carb bar
12:30      Salad w/ chicken, eggs, mushrooms, oil and balsamic vinegar
3:30        Salad w/ chicken, eggs, mushrooms, oil and balsamic vinegar
8            
10


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Also decided that I am going to try a 6 week cycle of this 1-Test and see how it goes.  I won???t use any other ???supplements???, i.e. creatine, glutamine etc, except protein, bars, MRPs, and probably still an ECA.  If I like it I???ll go off for 4 weeks and then do another 6 week cycle.
> 10



Actually you might want to keep the glutamine. It will still help you with recovery and if you make gains like they say are possible with 1-Test you'll definately be sore.  The creatine may help with it as well. Also look into Tribex or 6-oxo to help kick up the your natural test production when it slumps after finishing the 1-Test.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

DV, how do you know so much about this crap?

Anyway, I want to drop everything else b/c I want to see what results are coming directly and exclusively from the 1-test.

Also, its so freakin' expense I can't afford anything else!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Because I read alot, and suppliments are easier for me to understand and more fun to research than nutrition. 

It sucks but I've been trying to get better at it. That's why I ask you about nutrition.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2002)

I agree, keep all your other shit if possible.

And if you do 6 weeks on, do 6 weeks off.

What do you use EC for? 

You may wanna save it for when you come off, splitting the dose down to 12.5mg eph, 100g caf, like 4-6 times throughout the day, along with extra zinc and maybe some extra vitamine E (800Ui maybe?).


6-oxo is a good idea from the feedback i hear.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2002)

BTW, what is your name?

I strongly dislike calling people by intername username initials.


----------



## kuso (Oct 11, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...I would have said to keep everything BUT the creatine....start loading this about 2 or 3 days before you finish your  cycle, and add 6-oxo or trib and ZMA when you finish...that way you should be able to minimiza any strength losses, and bump that test up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hmmmmmm...I would have said to keep everything BUT the creatine....start loading this about 2 or 3 days before you finish your  cycle, and add 6-oxo or trib and ZMA when you finish...that way you should be able to minimiza any strength losses, and bump that test up.



I found ZMA to be useless.  Same with trib.  Honestly, I think I am "immune" to many supps.

Have you used thes with success Kuso?

Well folks the only "supps" (as distinguished from protein, MRPs and bars) I am currently using is creatine.  I used glut during my cut but have been off for a few months.  And thats about all I use anyway.  So, I'll cycle the creatine back in after 6 week cycle and maybe tri the 6-oxo stuff after I learn what it is!


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

I did try 1-test, and it was great while using it, but work got in the way and it got cut a about 4 weeks..............

I have tried ZMA and trib.....niether all that great IMHO.....ZMA did nothing but help me wake up more alert, and trib just made me horny as a motherf*cker. nothing in the way of wieght increases or anything for either, BUT.....I`ve read somewhere that used together they can bump your natural test up, which is what you need when coming of 1-test


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

Have you sorted out your diet and calories for your 1-t cycle?

By the way, 6-OXO has potential for post cycle therapy. I'm waiting to see feedback from those that have used it since it's still relatively new, but we'll see.

An idea is to keep calories up (although you can reduce them a bit compared to your calories while 'on' to minimise any fat gain) and keep carbs too, for the anti-catabolic/potential anabolic effects from insulin).

Taking extra Zinc or ZMA is a good idea too. As far as tribulus goes, i think i've read par deus saying that it may not be a good idea. I can't remember why exactly, but i'll try and hunt it down for you. I think the idea behind it is that it boosts LH, which in turn increases test, but i dunno if trib actually does this. I'll try and find out.

This maybe a large step, but nicotine use may also help. I'm not promoting it's use of course, but there is a HUGE difference between using nicotine (via smoking) to look 'cool' in front of your mates compared to using nicotine (via gum) to aid in making positive effects on body composition.


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> As far as tribulus goes, i think i've read par deus saying that it may not be a good idea.



If you can hunt that down I`d appreciate it TCD....Par Deus knows what he`s talking about....not that I think trib is worth taking at any other time though.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

Also forgot to add, EC, split into smaller doses (like 12.5mg E, 100mg C) 4-6 times throughout the day can help.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> If you can hunt that down I`d appreciate it TCD....Par Deus knows what he`s talking about....not that I think trib is worth taking at any other time though.




Here's his quote:



> "Tribex -- I have seen no legit studies where tribulus was shown to raise testosterone. It has been shown to raise LH (which would increase libido and erectile function), but the mechanism it likely works through is via increasing nitric oxide, which has an overall negative effect on testosterone levels because it is suppressive at the testicular level."



From: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/avantforum/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=555&hl=tribulus


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

Also TP, reducing training volume, shorter sessions and stopping short of failure help (since cortisol will be running wild while T levels are working their way back up).


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Also TP, reducing training volume, shorter sessions and stopping short of failure help (since cortisol will be running wild while T levels are working their way back up).



Avant's website says to INCREASE training levels, almost two-fold....or do you mean post cycle?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah, all my posts in here so far have been about post-cycle therapy lol.

except for setting cals high of course. But even that applies post-cycle.

Are you organising your diet now and working out numbers et al for the cycle right now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

I am planning on maintaining the same bulk diet I am currently on.  You can see my daily intake with each post.

Very roughly I am at 300+ grams of protein per day.  Between 75-125 grams of healthy fats, and carbs in the 50-100 duting the week with high carb meals on the weekends.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

That barely scrapes 3000kcals a day.

1-test is basically AAS.

AAS supports higher food intake.

Basically, you'll find that you don't get optimal results if you don't bump cals up to the x20 per lb region.

You'll also notice that you don't actually add much, if any fat.

I think you should increase for your cycle to get the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

I am concerned about adding fat.  As I have mentioned before, I have fat genes and add fat easily.  What's your thoughts on this?  I could easily add in more carbs, I just do not want to add fat!!!

Dumb question, whats AAS?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

Androgenic Anabolic steroids.

You do know that 1-test is an actual steroid, right?

No different from say, test, used by a gear user. Only 1-test is legal. For now. And you don't inject 1-test.

Like i said, 1-test supports higher food intake i.e. you can eat more without adding more fat.

If/when i use 1-test, i plan on doing at least 4000kcals a day.

Well, i'll start at about 20kcals per lb. So whatever my weight is at the time i start multiplied by 20.

If you want the best gains you have to add more. If you planned on doing say, sust for 8 weeks, you wouldn't skimp on the cals if you wanted to gain mass would you?

This is no different.

If you bump cals up, you may be looking at a potential 20lbs muscle in the next 6 week.

I'd prolly do a 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off approach when it comes to using 1-test (personal perference) and each 'on' cycle i'd expect to add between 6-12lbs at least. During the 2 weeks off add say, 1-2lbs? Then back on for another 6-12lbs.

and repeat.

I've worked it out, that if all goes to plan, in about 16 weeks of doing this you expect to gain in the proximity of 35lbs.

Not bad for a legal supp eh?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

God damn man, you've really got me pumped to use this stuff now lol.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

Too funny.  So get the transdermal and we can compare notes.

Re the sust question -- don't know, don't know a thing about illegal drugs, never looked into it.  Okay, so when I go on, I'll up the cals but if I gain BF I am coming after you!

I'll do so by adding much more low glycemic carbs.  God if I could do that and NOT gain BF I'll love the stuff, let alone if I gain muscle!

Talk about being pumped to use it, I was gonna wait until the first week of Nov -- but now I think I'll start next week.  Screw the creatine!

What about training frequency and volume?  Avant says to double volume, have you heard anything else?  What about frequency?  Should I train each BP more than once a week?  Thoughts?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

BTW, I thought 1-test was a pro-steroid and not a steroid, as in steroid precusor?  Whatever, its legal.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

No, it's a steroid.

Right, just ordered some ONE.

I'll try and start it in about 3 weeks, but we shall indeed compare.

I'll use my photo as a 'before', despite the depeltion aspect et al. It's better than nothing. 

I also plan to do the dosing schedule that i stated above - 2 on 2 off etc... after 2-3 cycle taking 4 weeks off. You get the pattern.

I'll prolly be using the stuff for a total of say ~20 weeks?

You're protein is set at about 2g per lb right? if not, bump some cals up through the way of protein too. Remember, testosterone bumps up protein synthesis, just like 1-test.

Depends on my weight after replensihing some glycogen properly on how i'll set my cals.

I gotta go lift, post some more in a bit re: frequency etc...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah, I want to see you thoughts on training frequency and volume, also let me know where you have heard/read that from.

Couldn't resist could ya!?!?!?

I am taking in almost 2g per lb of body weight.  Well, about 350g (weight 205).  Hard to get more even for a fat bastard like me!

I'm still gonna try 6 on, 4 off.  Just bought some 6-oxo for the off!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Saturday and Sunday, October 12 and 13, 2002

Not much to say, felt good, ate good.  Low carb except the last meal of each night (Fri, Sat and Sunday) was very high cal and very high carb and included wine!

Monday, October 14, 2002

Expected to be very heavy on the scale because of all the carbs this weekend and my weight was up last weekend.  To my surprise I was 208 which was fine.  Felt great.  Had an awesome chest workout.  Lots of energy and strength and felt huge!  Got a great pump especially when doing cross-overs -- Readers please keep in mind that I am not a complete ego maniac when writing like this???.this is intended for a private journal so that I can look back and see my relative menatl/emotional state ??? which I really enjoyed doing because I looked f-in huge.  It was nice to see the striations and vascularity at such a high bodyweight, this diet is going well.  But the strength gains have not come.  At least not that I can tell, I???ll have to go back and look at the log.

Chest and Tris:

Wanted to mix it up so I started with pec dec for a pump than declines on the hammer machine.

Incline Dumbbell Press:
130s x 4+1 
120s x 7+1
110s x 8 
Bench Press:
315 x 4 +1 stripped to 225 x 8, then super-setted w/ 135 on the incline for 10
245 x 8

Cable crossovers (3) ??? great pump, felt huge, striated, etc.

Skull Crushers
125 x 5
125 x 5

One-Arm Overhead Presses
40 x 9
45 x 7
40 x 7

Reverse Grip Presses (4)


Nutrition:

5:30       ECA, 2 protein cookies (small)
7:00       CellTech and 40g whey protein
7:30       APM 60
11:00      10 oz lean beef, 4 oz veggies
12:30      Tuna Salad 
3:30        grapefruit
6             ww pita, w/ turkey burgers and ff cheese, 6 egg whites, lentils
8            2 large oatmeal cookies
11:30      3 peices of fish, protein bread, one chicken breast


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Tuesday, October 15, 2002

Nice w/o this morning.  Felt good, felt strong.  Not in the mood to do deads though, only had 4 hours sleep last night.  Can???t believe my weight today.  After eating a ton over the weekend, and eating a lot yesterday especially all the carbs in the evening and all the food at around midnight, I weighed in at 205!  Wow.  Do feel a bit bloated though.  Need to drink more water.  Chest feels pumped this am, not sore yet.

Back and Bis:

Wide-grip Pullup : BW x 12, BW x 8, BW x 7+1, BW x 6

Barbell Rows: 225 x 12, 245 x 8, 265 x 6

Close- Grip Pulldowns: 220 x 12, 250 x 4+1, 220 x 12

Dumbells:  65 x 4, 55 x 7, 45 x 10

Barbell Curls: 135 x 7+1, 115 x 8
Got the 135 for one more rep than last time.  Best ever is for 8 but that???s when this is first.
Cable Crossover Curls (3)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh and Rob, I am (plan to) continue to use EC to keep my metabolism high and continue to be able to eat this much food w/o gaining weight.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey TP, where in NY do you live?

Also be careful with the EC.  If you are planning on using it, try lowering the dosage a bit, as 1-test (just like other PH's) bump up blood pressure (among other things).


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Paranoid about fat gain, aren'tcha?

I'm gonna save EC use for post cycle (each time).


Anyhoo, i plan on keeping my routine the same (i.e. the new one that i'm converting to as of next week). However, my choices of exercises will recruit other bodyparts more than not, so it'll work out at each bodypart getting hit directly once a week, but also possibly several times indirectly.

For example, say i do chest on fridays, on the monday when i do arms and delts, i'll do close-grip benching for tris. My chest will get hit a bit, although not directly per se.

It'll be the same for other parts.

But you can increase frequency if you like. It's really no different to being on an AAS cycle, only maybe a bit weaker since you're not injecting directly into the muscle.

However, if you do, i'd suggest dropping volume for each workout.

So say you do 10 sets for back right now once a week, split it into two sessions of 5 sets. This is just an example though.

You could probably get away with training to, and beyond failure each workout due to the increased recovery from the steroid, but it may be a smarter idea for the CNS aspect, to only train to and beyond failure in one of the sessions a week.

But like i said, i'm just gonna keep my routine static.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Have you been reading any of the feedback on ONE, TP?

It's quite crazy. Really.

Seriously, i just found this one:

AGE: 31
Starting weight: 161 lbs
Starting BF%: 13%
Waist: 30.5"

Ending weight: 188 lbs
Ending BF%: 15%
Waist: 31.75"


TOTAL CYCLE LENGTH: 14 days on, 14 days off, 21 days on, projected 1 month off (at least)
TOTAL WEIGHT INCREASE: 27 pounds
TOTAL BF% INCREASE: 2%



161 @ 13% = ~20lbs fat, 141lbs LBM

188 @ 15% = ~28lbs fat, 160 LBM

The difference is 19lbs of solid muscle! Sure he gained 8lbs of fat, but at the expense of 19lbs of pure muscle is just unreal. Especially in 49 days.

19lbs of muscle in 7 weeks...

Sweet Jesus. I am so fucking psyched now man. You should be too.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Just realised this is from ONE+ use, which is a combo of 1-test and 4-AD, but still...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Hmmm.  I'll probably do the same then, since I think I get plenty of work and want to see whether any gains are directly related to the supp rather than the w/o.

I'll consider stoping EC during the cycle but not to sure, yes I am quite paranoid about the fat gains.  I add fat so easily and I am currently at around 15% which is PLENTY!

Yanick -- downstate, work in Manhattan.  You are upstate no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Have you been reading any of the feedback on ONE, TP?
> 
> It's quite crazy. Really.
> ...



Have seen some and it is nuts.  I am psyched (thats why I'll prolly start next week!) But I am still skeptical.  Also, at 161 pound he prolly was a newbie.

I am not.  Neither are you.  I'd be PSYCHED with 6 pounds LBM in a 6 week cycle.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am not.  Neither are you.  I'd be PSYCHED with 6 pounds LBM in a 6 week cycle.



I don't understand 

By the way, you stand to gain more than 6lbs in 6 weeks if you do everything right. Try closer to 12.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Just saying we are not newbies like the test subject whose results you posted were.

12 would be AMAZING.  I am just saying that I doubt this.  I hope you are right I just doubt it.  6 would be killer, 12, unheard of.

I am taking the -- I'll believe it when I see it approach.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 15, 2002)

TP, i live and work in Brooklyn, but sometimes i work in the City (34st and 5 ave, across the street from the Empire State Building).

Where do you train, in the city?

Also, i'm pretty sure you will gain more than 6lbs on this, remember you're pretty much juicing now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Used to train at various NYSC in the city.  Now at a local gym on LI.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Just saying we are not newbies like the test subject whose results you posted were.
> 
> 12 would be AMAZING.  I am just saying that I doubt this.  I hope you are right I just doubt it.  6 would be killer, 12, unheard of.
> ...



Ah! I see ya now. I never quited sussed that you carried over another line. I got my eyes split between four windows right now lol. You'll have to excuse the incompetance.

Anyhoo, i don't see 12lbs being out of reach, providing you bump your cals up like i'm telling you to.

6lbs easy IMO. Prolly within the first 2 weeks. 

I am actually hoping for at least 10lbs in the first 2 week cycle.


On a side note, NYC is one of the places i'd seriously like to visit. Possibly top of my list.

Along with:

Venice
Rome
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona (again, ace city).
Dublin
Rio
Naples
Munich
Amsterdam
Moscow

And some others.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

TP, maybe I missed it but which 1-Test are you going to use? And what dosage? 

This will be interesting to see how it affects you since you've been lifting so long, and know your body. So you'll truely be able to tell us your opinions.  

on the EC, I'd say use it before your workout to give yourself that extra energy, and then lay off of it the rest of the day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

So come visit Rob, Yanick and I will take you out on the town!

DV, its the VPX.  I am going to take 8 cc per day as per GP's advice.

I will up the cals (to around 3500) as per TCD, but if I get fat I am coming after him!

Prolly won't though, since I have been eating a ton and not gaining now.

I am so revved up about this stuff, I'll have to hold back taking some tonight if its there when I get home!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool, sounds like you have it all planned out. Can't wait to see the results. Ya won't get fat, if your building that much muscle it's naturally going to burn more calories.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Hope your right!  Planned out?  Not really?  This was an incharacteristic quick decision I made -- ordered the stuff 2 days after I heard about it!

GoPro and TCD have been quite helpful.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah those two don't get along the very well, but between the two of them they are very knowledgable. 

I have to agree with ya though, the topical stuff sounds like it would weird me out. 

It'll be interesting to compare your results to TCD's. 

So how are you going to adjust your calories. Going to skip that low carb day?  and go with just high and medium ones?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

How dare you say such a thing?!

I love Gopro more than anyone on the internet.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually, in all seriousness, i don't mind GP.

I think from the fact that i'm an original and regular WBBer and he gets a lot of stick over there may make some sort of cinicism, but i don't target or play with him anymore than i do others.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Actually, in all seriousness, i don't mind GP.
> 
> I think from the fact that i'm an original and regular WBBer and he gets a lot of stick over there may make some sort of cinicism, but i don't target or play with him anymore than i do others.



That's cool.  And most of the time the information you two use help alot of other people. I didn't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Also, at 161 pound he prolly was a newbie.




I just asked him how advanced he is and how many years lifting. Here's his reponse:

"About 3 years of dedicated training with a good 5 yrs of half-assed effort before that. 

I've been cutting for almost 10 months before my cycles, so my body was bound to respond quite nicely to the increase in caloric intake alone. I had previously been concerned with strength and power hence the higher BF% when I started my ONE+ usage. It's only until recently that I became more interested in asthetics. I figure one more mass blast will be my limit for BF% increase then I slowly shed the fat for the next summer.

That's probably more info than you wanted. LOL!"


----------



## Yanick (Oct 15, 2002)

Rob, TP,

you guys should make a joint journal on here (or somewhere else, just tell me where) and see how it goes.  Seeing as both of you have training experience under your respective belts, it would be a good comparison.  And i'm not saying a day to day journal like Rob's NHE thread or this thread.  Maybe a weekly update, or whenever you feel something wierd (energy, appetite, I SAW A PIMPLE!!!).


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Like a Rob vs TP kinda joint-journal?

It could be a pay-per-view thread. 

Actually, it wouldn't be a bad idea seeing a continuous 6 week cycle vs several shorter cycles.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be opposed to it per se, but there are some notable differences to start.  First, Rob will be using topical, me oral. Then there is the cycling diff.  Then, we train differently, body makeup, etc.

But I would most definitely like to compare notes.  

I'll be tracking daily here, but can move stuff elsewhere if people are interested.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Rob, re that guy....you know him?  Still a bit skeptical though.  Unless he is short, still has a small frame, despite number of years training.  Besides 3 years is not a lot if you aren't training hardcore (diff people have diff concepts of what is hardcore -- how many people do you know  that would say they have been training for 3 years and you can't tell?).


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

Nah I don't know him.

i just asked him in his journal-thingie on avantlabs.

I know what you mean, but still, i do expect you to gain a good amount of muscle on the stuff.

I think comparing oral vs topical and continuous use vs several shorter cycle is a good idea.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think comparing oral vs topical and continuous use vs several shorter cycle is a good idea.



Agreed.  I think we are similar weight but I suspect you are taller.

Now I am b/t 205-210 and am 5'10".  You?  What dosage will you take?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

I was about 196lbs last time i weighed myself on friday.

I'm 6'3".

You are also bigger than me as far as muscularity goes. Quite significantly i'd say.

Dosage will just be stard moderate dosing, which is about 4 squirts.

Possibly going up to 6 squirts either mid-cyce or for ne of the following cycles. I think the first 2 weeks i'll do 4.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

That's why I assumed you were taller!

Hmmm, well I am going to do 8cc and see what happens.  GP recommended to break it up 3, 3, 2.  Wonder if it matters when -- before or after eating, etc.

Also, I think I am going to start hitting arms 2x per week.  4 sets after the major BP (i.e. bis after back), than seperately later in the week.

Also also try to take some pics this weekend so you can see the diff since my cut phase and have before/after the cycle.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Hmm... this is wayy over my head this technical shop talk...

assume it's roid talk? I can't tell anymore 

TP, you still at work?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Yup still here.

Basically we are talking about a relatively new legal suppliment called 1-Test, which is a test precursor.  There are several products out on the market now.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup still here.
> 
> Basically we are talking about a relatively new legal suppliment called 1-Test, which is a test precursor.  There are several products out on the market now.



Almost. It _is_ a testosterone. No precursing necessary 

Anyhoo, have you begun yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope.  Came in last night and I want too.  But I have too much partying shceduled through the weekend.  I am going to start it fresh on MOnday when I can really focus on lifting and eating!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2002)

Right, that'll give you a one week headstart on me, providing mine comes tomorrow as scheduled. Good, good.

What partying is planned?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

Went out last night, poker night w/ the boys tonight and a 2 night bacherlor party for my best bud in Atlantic City!

Week behind won't be too bad, and if the stuff works for me you won't be able to wait!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

Wednesday and Thursday, October 16 and 17, 2002

Okay.  Wednesday was a crappy day.  After talking about upping my calories all day for the 1-Test and eating so many carb meals F-M, I pigged out on carbs Tuesday night.  Had Sushi for dinner and then at 11:30 pm had 1/2 pound of spinach pasta with tuna.  Felt bloated, fat, and generally gross all day.  Couldn???t even eat.  So the day was shot, had like 100g protein.  Then went out at night and had 3 martinis and some crap food bar food.  Probably despite that the day was a calorie deficit.

Leg workout was okay.

Thursday is my day off.  Don???t feel 100%, still a bit bloated but able to eat.  From here through Thursday I am shot, with a bunch of partying planned.  So I won???t be keeping track so strictly.  Monday I???ll start fresh and start with the 1-Test, which came in yesterday.  I???ll take measurements over the weekend as well.


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

Enjoy! That's life!!

Have fun!!

What do they do at bachelor's party these days?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

We sit around and talk a lot.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah... like I believe that!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

WHAT????  Its true!  What do you think we do?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 17, 2002)

Hello TP. Have fun partying this weekend! Don't get too wild and crazy!  You can read my journal for an update on me. Hope all is well!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

The ONE hath arrived. 2 8oz bottles.

Gravey!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah, but now you gotta wait a week and a half!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

True.

But i'm patient.

Besides, i'd rather get an exact weight gain from the stuff, as opposed to including my glycogen/water weight inclusion.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2002)

How we doing man? Have we started yet, or are we still recovering from the weekend's "activities"?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Morning Rob, weekends activities were several curtailed due to family issues.  Still didn't eat well though, even had Burger King on Saturday!  (Always happens when I know I am starting "fresh".)

So I took 3 ccs to get me started before bed last night, then 3 more this morning.  It'll be 8 ccs per day for six weeks.

How's carbing up going?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

*New Routine*

Okay here is a rough cut of my new routine.  Things will invariably change but the idea is more volume, more frequency, and more food and more carbs.  I'll be keeping track very strictly to monitor progress of this six week 1-test cycle.  If I get fat from the added carbs it Rob's fault!

Monday (Heavy Chest, light tris and calves)
  incline dumbells - 3
  barbell bench - 3
  Dips - 2
  Cable Crossovers - 2
  French Press - 4
  Standing Calf Raises - 3

Tuesday (Heavy Back, light Bis)
  Pullups - 3
  Deadlifts - 2 
  Barbell Rows - 2 
  Lat Pulls - 2
  Dumbell Curls - 3
  Hammer Curls - 2

Wednesday (Heavy Legs, light shoulders)
  1 1/4 Squats - 3
  Hack Squats - 2 
  Leg Press - 2 
  SLDL - 2
  Leg Curls - 2
  Dumbbell Press - 4

Thursday (light chest, heavy calves, rear delts and traps)
  Decline Hammer Press- 4
  Standing Calf Raises - 3 
  Seated Calf Raises - 3 
  Bent over raises - 4
  Shrugs - 4

Friday (Heavy Arms)
  Barbell Curl - 3
  Preacher Curls - 3
  Incline Dumbbell Curl - 2 
  Cocentration Curl - 1

  Close Grip Bench - 3
  French Press - 3
  Reverse Pressdown - 3

Saturday (Heavy Shoulders, light legs)
  Front Squats - 4
  Military Press - 3
  Upright Rows - 3 
  Lateral Raises - 3

Rob, is probably going to faint when he sees this!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Still didn't eat well though, even had Burger King on Saturday!






   

I Do NOT believe my eyes!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Of all the things in this journal THAT is what you notice.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Since I am upping cals to about 4000 per, it'll be easier for me to keep track on Fitday.  Here is what I have by 11 am:

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1015    
Fat: 30  267  27% 
  Sat: 6  55  6% 
  Poly: 1  13  1% 
  Mono: 4  38  4% 
Carbs: 77  295  30% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 109  434  44% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

Not a bad start ehh, Rob.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, I know all about the wild and crazy bachelor party and acting like you've basically never heard the word "healthy"....LOL

But the Burger King.....ooohh noooo!!!!

Just kiddin' with ya bubba --  I can't wait to read all about the progress you're going to make.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2002)

Holy hell that is some volume for ya! 

Are you planning on cycling some of those days in? Like doing the arm day every two weeks?

By the way, no matter whether you're doing a light/heavy leg day or a light/heavy shoulder day, i'd ALWAYS put shoulders ahead of legs. At least that way, no matter what the day, you can still put a good effort into shoulder training. Even with fatigued shoulders you can still put a good intense effort into leg training. However, with fatigued legs after leg training, the chances of a decent ab workout are slim.

Maybe something to think about?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> How's carbing up going?




Not to bad actually. I was thinking that i may experience more in the way of hunger pangs since i'm still on lower cals right now, but it's not as bad as i was expecting. Quite pleasant, almost, but too many late nights over the weekend have come back and kicked my ass.

I'm debating whether to start up the ONE on thursday instead of waiting till Saturday. Not sure yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Rob, what nutrition info would be the most useful to post for this.  Since I am pulling it off fitday, would it be best to post daily macros, total foods, each meal, thoughts?

As to the shoulder leg order, I am doing that b/c I know what will happen if I reverse it, I'll NEVER do the front squats.  After a heavy w/o regardless of what BP I get really drained.  If I try anything else it'll be less than all out, less than by a lot!

Four sets of front squats on the other hand won't drain me, and I'll get the shoulders done.  Finally, whereas shoulders are my best BP, legs are my worst.

As to cycling, no, not intentionally at least.  I am sure, however that I will need to miss a day here and there, and so some extra rest will get worked in.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, what nutrition info would be the most useful to post for this.  Since I am pulling it off fitday, would it be best to post daily macros, total foods, each meal, thoughts?



Sure, or just link us up with the direct page. I've had a few people do that for me in recent weeks.



> As to the shoulder leg order, I am doing that b/c I know what will happen if I reverse it, I'll NEVER do the front squats.  After a heavy w/o regardless of what BP I get really drained.  If I try anything else it'll be less than all out, less than by a lot!
> 
> Four sets of front squats on the other hand won't drain me, and I'll get the shoulders done.  Finally, whereas shoulders are my best BP, legs are my worst.



I understand.

But what about heavy leg day where there's no front squats?



> As to cycling, no, not intentionally at least.  I am sure, however that I will need to miss a day here and there, and so some extra rest will get worked in.



Yeah, that's what i was figuring. 6 days a week for too long and you'll feel it!

By the way, are you cycling sub-maximal sets in with this split? Like light days being short of failure?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Still didn't eat well though, even had Burger King on Saturday!




Hety TP!

I am back on the boards and wanted to check in on you and I see this!   Since I have been cheating all last week I can't be pointing any fingers    I had Burger King too


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

So adidas, you best not say anything!!!

Rob, heavy leg day, legs will be first, then capped off with 4 sets of shoulders.

"Light" days will actually be heavy in the sense that my reps will be low and weights high.  I call them light because (1) less volume and (2) you guessed it, just shy of failure.

If I get the sense that I am overtraining, then I'll back off a bit.


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

I had Burger King yesterday.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

While I ate tuna


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Monday, October 21, 2002

Started 1-Test today ??? VPX oral.  Actually started with 3 cc last night.  Taking 8cc per day spread out 3, 3, 2.  Kinda tastes spicy, like red hots.  Not bad, really.  Started my higher volume for chest today, as well as some tris and calves.  Didn???t warm up tris properly and went to heavy to quickly on skull crushers and now my left elbow tendon hurts a bit.

I am really excited and curious to see how this goes.  Well, I am keeping track of my daily intake on Fitday, so I???ll only post my daily macros here.  But here is my general nutritional intake guideline, goals:

-  about 4000 cals per day, roughly 400g protein, 300 g carbs, and the balance fats
-  light meal before gym (2 eggs and some cottage cheese)
-  post workout drink of glycoload (50g carbs), 60g whey and some BCAAs
-  post workout meal (1 hour later) of oatmeal, PB and whey
-  Bedtime snack of APM 60 and 2 Tbsp PB
-  rest of the food split up throughout the day

Here is today???s macros as per fitday:

PROTEIN: 	377g (37%)
CARBS:	326g (27%)
   FIBER:	47g
FAT:		167g (36%)

A bit more fat and carbs than I would have liked, primarily because of the bad chinese food for dinner.  Oh well.

WORKOUT:

Incline Dumbbell Press: 
130s x 6 + 2
130s x 3 + 2
100 x 9 + 1

Bench Press:
315 x 2 + 2
275 x 7
245 x 10

Dips:
(BW + 90) x 6
(BW + 90) x 5

Cable Crossovers:
80 x 12
80 x 10

Skull Crushers:   105 x 7,   105 x 7,  105 x 7,   105 x 5
Standing Calf Raises:   180 x 15, 200 x 12, 230 x 10

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Twin+Peak


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Why are you watching the fiber intake?


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Holy mofo cow! That is some workout schedule!!  Sounds very interesting though... !! I like the fact of alternating heavy/light for each body part!

Your fitday link does not work.  Did you remember to make your journal 'public'?

 Nice work for your First Day!  Minus 'bad chinese'


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> PROTEIN: 	167g (36%)
> CARBS:	326g (27%)
> FIBER:	47g
> FAT:		377g (37%)




(pro)167 * 4 = 668kcals
(carbs)326 * 4 = 1304kcals
(fat)377 * 9 = 3033kcals

Total cals = 5005kcals

This can't be right, can it?

You really ate 337g fat in one day?!

By the way, those ratios are wrong too. fat is at 60.5%, carbs 26%, protein at 13.5%.

I think there must be a typo there or something.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

WHOOPS, typo.  Switch the grams for fat and protein and the % are right.  Sorry.

Lina  thanks for the words of encouragement.

B, don't know really, I just think its good to have a lot of fiber so I'd like to know!

Rob, that was a TON of food.  I am still full from yesterday.  I couldn't even eat before the gym this morning.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Carbs - fiber = active carbs

Did you fix your fitday link? 

Morning, TP!


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll be interested to see how the "light heavy" schedule goes. I've often thought of doing something like this to get low rep high rep training. Never got around to it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Did you fix your fitday link?



Yes I did!   

Its in my sig to, but not as a link.  Don't know why.

Fade, I have tried it before and it worked well.  I am doing it now mostly to up my volume and increase my training frequency to 2x per week because of the 6 week 1-test cycle.


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

Ahhh ok


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Yes I did!
> ...



I think you may have to enclose your link with
"[URL  ] .......................................[/URL    ]"

Shocing disbelief re. the use of YET ANOTHER smilie!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

Ummm, didn't work.

And yes, I am feeling rather rambunctious lately.  (Geez, I hope after all this work people don't start taking me seriously just because I DON'T use smilies).


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, that was a TON of food.  I am still full from yesterday.  I couldn't even eat before the gym this morning.



Yeah, you'll get used to it. Allow your stomach time to stretch.


Just checked your diet from the 21st - good stuff. If you find all the food hard to get down, you can always snack on nuts like cashews between meals to make up calories.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'll get used to it. Allow your stomach time to stretch.
> ...



Good idea.  Ya know, I used to be a fat bastard and ate a ton.  The problem is that its much harder when all this food is relatively clean.

So I was curious to hear your comments on my intake.  By your comment I assume you approve of the proportions and quality of food?  I know you intend to have more carbs in that ratio.  Anyway to the extent you have the time and inclination, keep checkin in and making sure I am shoveling enough down!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

WHY IS THE DAMN LINK IN MY SIG NOT WORKING!!!!!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Good idea.  Ya know, I used to be a fat bastard and ate a ton.  The problem is that its much harder when all this food is relatively clean.
> ...



Well, all i see is overall intake, not how you spread the food throughout the day, but the choices look good (steak etc...) although personally i'm gonna be eating more cottage cheese and tuna, but hey, i'm tight.

By the way, take the forward slash off the end.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

Nope that didn't work.

Yeah, its the food choices I was curious about your comments.  Breakdown I am not so concerned with, but I posted some general guidelines re the breakdown above.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

Click here to see Twin Peak's 4000 calorie diet


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

Told ya, just take the forward slash off the end.

I accept cash, cheque and most major credit cards...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

Well now I'm curious to see that fitday journal!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

The link still doesn't work for me... I think you're fired TCD


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

You definately clicked the link i gave?

Works fine for me.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Ok, it works now... you can stay on the job


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah it works, now how do I get it into my sig????


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah TCD's link works, TP yours doesn't


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2002)

Okay all fixed.  I deleted the wrong forward slash!

Rob, do you accept payment in shipments of One?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

Depends.

Only if it makes me Hyooooooooooooooooge.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

we shall find out!  When are you starting?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 23, 2002)

Thursday, i think.

Ooooooo..That's tomorrow!

I have to shave the few hairs off my chest tonight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

So are you just going to apply it on your chest?  Why there?  Just curious.  Also, let me know how the stuff goes on and if it smells!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

And let me know if it BURNS or leaves a rash


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm...men having nice conversation about shaving and rubbing cream.. 


TP, nice quote!!!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 23, 2002)

Well i'm gonna alternate areas of application.

I'll start wit the chestal (have i just made that up?) area first. For convenience i suppose. Once i'm used to it i'll change areas to less obvious sites: inside of forearms, inside of upper arms, lats, lower back, abdominals and maybe inside of the thigh where hair never seems to grow (where your legs chaffé). Obviously i won't need all those sites but i have a choice now.

Usually people rotate after about a week of applications. I may rotate every 4-5 days since i'll only be using for 14 days at a time.

And i can tell you now it smells lemony.

Kuso, if it does or doesn't is irrelevant cause chances are that our skin types are different.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

I know its really irrelevant, but I`d still like to know.........I`m pretty sure it will burn with me, though probably not get a rash depending on the location of application.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

Wednesday, October 23, 2002

Weighed in at a fat 210 today.  Me thinks this 4000 cal diet is going to do me in.  The 1-test is supposed to support more cals, but I think I am just adding fat.  I???ll stick it out for a week but we shall see.  Today actually was a bit easrer to eat all the food.  Probably because it was more carbs and less fat.  Tomorrow I am going to try and keep the carbs a bit lower.  

Back is killing me.  Upper mid back is VERY sore.  Lower back to.  In fact I had a tough time finishing my leg workout this morning.  By the time I got to SLDL, my back was on fire.  I actually needed to lie down.  It was fine shortly thereafter.  My ham workout was severly curtailed because of this and because of the high volume for quads ??? though my quads were pumped!  Felt nice.

No noticeable effects from the 1-test.  I am being impatient.  Actually, I can???t wait until next week to do measurements again and see if there is any significant strength increase.

NUTRITION:

PROTEIN:    377   (40%)
CARBS:	   399g (42%)
   FIBER:	       22g
FAT:	   74g   (18%)


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

How much water are you taking in?

Yum on the Subway sandwich and chips though.. 

Hehe....

How's the back holding up?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

Lower back was fine this morning until I got to heavy shrugs.  The compression on the lower back kicked up the burn again.  Guess it was those heavy deads.  It burns like hell, but its not a "bad" hurt if you know what I mean.

Honestly, my water varies between 2 and 4 liters a day.  I'd like it to be between 4-6.

Also, for those checking out my daily foods and macros, I am about to update them from yesterday because when I got home I was not in the mood for a heavy APM shake, so I made 4 eggs and went to bed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

Yesterday's Leg W/O:

1 1/4 Squats:
315 x 5
295 x 6
275 x 6
Hack Squats:
270 x 8
270 x 8
Leg Press:
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 12
SLDL:
185 x 6
185 x 6
Leg Curls:
50 x 6
50 x 6
Hammer Military Press:
140 x 12
190 x 10
190 x 8
160 x 10


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2002)

Thursday, October 24, 2002

Still feel bloated and fat.  Perhaps more so.  Though I weighed in at 209 this morning.  Doing the small muscle groups went well.  I might have a problem lifting this weekend which sucks.  Supposed to be heavy shoulders, don???t know what I???ll do.  Maybe a couple of sets after arms.  One of these days I may try and keep the cals high but keep the carbs to around 100 and see if I still feel bloated the next day.  I really can???t wait until next week to see what my workouts are like.  Damn am I impatient!


NUTRITION:

PROTEIN: 	428g (44%)
CARBS:	352g (31%)
   FIBER:	g
FAT:		109g (25%)

Decline Hammer Press
360 x 10
380 x 8
360 x 8
270 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
270 x 12
320 x 10
270 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
270 x 4
230 x 12
230 x 12

Bent over raises
30s x 10
30s x 10
25s x 12
20s x 12

Shrugs
315 x 15
365 x 8
385 x 5
335 x 10


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2002)

Today's entry minus the food, which is yet to be completed:

Friday, October 25, 2002

Still fat and bloated.  Back to 210.  We shall see what the tape says in a few days. Muscles also look less cut, less vascular, and I haven???t noticed any strength increases ??? next week should be interesting.  Don???t think I can lift this weekend, which means no shoulder workout.  Maybe I???ll hit them for a coupla sets on Monday after chest.

Barbell Curl
135 x 9
135 x 6
135 x 5

Preacher Curls
105 x 3
85 x 7

Incline Dumbbell Curl
30s x 10
25s x 8

Concentration Curl (six count)
25 x 7

Close Grip Bench
225 x 10
245 x 7
225 x 7

One-arm Overhead Press
45 x 7
45 x 6
40 x 9

Reverse Pressdown
150 x 10
120 x 12
120 x 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Friday, October 25, 2002
> 
> Still fat and bloated.  Back to 210.  We shall see what the tape says in a few days. Muscles also look less cut, less vascular, and I haven???t noticed any strength increases ??? next week should be interesting.



Patience!!!!!!!!  All this food your taking in your body is going to react to. Once it gets used to getting all that food it'll start reacting the way it should. 

Sheesh your worse than me when I change something and wanting results right away.  

Well next week I'll have to ask ya some questions because starting the 4th I'll be training alone and will try some of the things you said I should change or look into in my workouts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2002)

I am not impatient for results.  I am impatient to know what the results will be, if that makes sense.  I am very concerned about gaining too much fat.  When you used to have a 48" waist, that is a worry.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

*One week One Test results*

Well, its been exactly 1 week (today is the 8th day.  If you recall my chest w/o are on Monday.  Last Monday chest fell on the first day of 1 test.  Today marks the first workout of the second week (i.e. the first heavy bodypart the second time around).

I could tell you about all the subjective stuff like how I had an awesome pump today; how I felt like I could do endless sets; how at a weight of 209 I felt bigger and stronger and I THINK I look bigger, more striated -- even if only marginially; how since my weight has stabilized (you were -- so far -- Rob), I feel only slightly bloated with all the food.  I could tell you about all that.  Instead I'll just post this weeks chest workout in comparison to last weeks:

--------------------------Week 1-----------------Week 2
.
Incline Dumbbell..........130s x 6 + 2...............130 x 8
Press:......................130s x 3 + 2...............130 x 5+1
................................100 x 9 + 1.................110 x 10
.
Bench Press:................315 x 2 + 2.................315 x 6+1
.................................275 x 7.......................365 x 1+1
.................................245 x 10.....................315 x 5+1
.
Dips:.............................(BW + 90) x 6.............(BW + 90) x 10
.................................(BW + 90) x 5.............(BW + 90) x 7
.
Cable 
Crossovers:..................80 x 12........................100 x 9
.................................80 x 10........................90 x 10
.
Think it works?  Now I wounldn't run out an by the stuff right away based on this.  I'd like to see whether than gains carry through to other parts and whether they continue next week.  But I did feel strong as an ox today!

And now I am starving!


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

The third week might be a better comparison.

What brand are you taking and what are the dosages?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

VPX oral 8 ccs a day.  I agree, but those are some pretty serious gains.  I don't think I have ever increased reps and weight on EVERY set from 1 w/o to the next.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

That's the only PH you're taking?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Yup, what didja think?

Thats it, stopped creatine, stopped glut, stopped it all.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

That is some hellish progression there, man.

Fookin' ace.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup, what didja think?
> 
> Thats it, stopped creatine, stopped glut, stopped it all.


I didn't know if you were taking 1-test plus VPX EQ or stacking different things.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That is some hellish progression there, man.
> 
> Fookin' ace.



Yeah, felt awesome Rob.  I literally had to stop myself from doing extra sets.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I don't think I have ever increased reps and weight on EVERY set from 1 w/o to the next.


That's true. I've had days like that but not a full week.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

Is it the VPX 1-Test? If so 8cc is only a little over 66mg a day. I guess that's enough huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Just checked that bottle and thats right.  Recommended does is 6 cc per day.  GoPro suggested 8 due to my bodyweight.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 28, 2002)

TP,

thats friggin awesome progress man.  I have very few doubts that you will stagnate, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

I am pretty sure I will, but I hope you are right!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

Is the weight you've gained so far visible? Muscle wise, forgetting the bloat and water retention etc...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, I am only up 2-4 pounds.  Is it visible?  Good question.  Honestsly, a pound or two of muscle is difficult to recognize.

Do I THINK I look a bit bigger?  Yes.  But I have days where I feel bigger and then days when I don't.  So how I THINK I look on any given day is not a good test.

I have some pics I took the night before and I'll take some after three weeks and you can tell me.

Also, due to some family issues, I was not able to do measurements last night.  I'll get em next week and we can see after two weeks.

I am kinda stoked to do back tomorrow and see if the gains are there too.  I truly expect them to be.

Was very hungry this morning.  Oatmeal, whey and PB and a ton of water can really fill you up!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

That's twice you've mentioned hunger. Are you noticing a jacked up appetite too or are you just filling space with random sentences?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That's twice you've mentioned hunger. Are you noticing a jacked up appetite too or are you just filling space with random sentences?



Boy, someone's a bit testy today (no pun intended).

Trying to fill space with random sentences.  

Okay, since I must explain:

1) the first time was a comment on my increased hunger (which could be due to the 1-test, or my body getting used to the increased cals, or the fact that yesterday was so low in cals);

2) the second reference was referring to the fact that the hunger was sufficiently satieted after 1 cup of oatmeal (dry), 2 scoops of whey, and 2 TBSP of PB, and 2 liters of water.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Saturday and Sunday, October 26 and 27

SATURDAY NUTRITION:

PROTEIN: 	348g (31%)
CARBS:	289g (22%)
   FIBER:	 39g
FAT:		208g (42%)

SUNDAY NUTRITION:

PROTEIN: 	274g (47%)
CARBS:	  83g (12%)
   FIBER:	    15g
FAT:		106g (41%)

Too much fat on Saturday.  Not enough cals on Sunday (tough eating day for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Boy, someone's a bit testy today (no pun intended).
> ...



Dude, i'm not testy. I just write like that. 

Cool. You may notice also, once your stomach is stretched from all the food, you need to keep putting in large amounts to satisfy it. So i imagine during the off cycle when you lower calories a bit (but not too much remember) you'll feel hunger a bit more too.

By the way, i was thinking, due to your methods of training, the light workouts may be aiding your strength like a variation of a GPP workout. And the extra cals naturally helps with strength and size increases. But i reckon due to the serverity of the strength jumps, that you can attribute a good deal of your gains to the 1-T. And fucking hard work of course!

I was also thinking, that due to such high volume and frequency, when you come off and go back to your normal routine, the supercompensation will probably put some extra size on your also.

So at the end of the day, i do reckon you'll put on 10-12lbs in total.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Dude, i'm not testy. I just write like that.



I know.

I hope you are right re the muscle gain.  I am starting to believe it.  Yes the light day I think is helping.  Especially with the recovery aid of the 1-T.

And you are correct re the hard work, these w/os have been killer.

And yes those gains were unbelieveable, but NOT personal bests, bests in a long time though!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

Well good, stay on that bubble.

But to be realistic also, even if you don't make 10-12lbs (which i do think you'll achieve), just enjoy the supernatural strength gains and enjoy the in-gym time. My lust for training is rising slowly, but surely since the cut. By the end of a cut my passion for training is low due to fatigue, lack of strength gains and the rest. Once my sessions improve i begin to remember partly why i lift in the first place (general asthetics aside). I love training with heavy weights. The good pain, the blood flow, the perspiration, the sense of achievement once you progress again from the following week. Just the total package. I'm glad i've found such a perversion.

Well, not quite perversion, but you get the gist.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 29, 2002)

Good morning TP....
Good morning to you too TCD....

Workouts are killing you huh TP?   Good!!!

J/K....just comin' in to say hello darlin'.


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

Seems like you are making good strength gains in one week!

...hmmm... sounds like a good supp.... *thinking out loud* ....too bad women can't take it.... might start growing a beard.... well maybe just-in-time to be Santa for Xmas...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey, TP congrats on the gains so far.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> ...hmmm... sounds like a good supp.... *thinking out loud* ....too bad women can't take it.... might start growing a beard.... well maybe just-in-time to be Santa for Xmas...



you would be surprised...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey all.  I have been pretty absent today, dealing with some family stuff this week (not the good kind).  Anyway thanks for checking in.

Did back this morning.  I'll get the details up some other time, but the gains were not as significant as in strength.  Indeed, not EVERY set saw an increase.  But they were solid gains nonetheless.  Of course, these COULD be attributed to any number of factors other than the 1-test, so next week will be very interesting to see.

As an example of the gains:

Deads:
405 x 3 to.........405 x 4
315 x 6 to ........365 x 7

Generally, I gained either a rep or two or added 20 pounds.  Pretty solid.  If I made those type of gains each week, I'd be pretty stoked.  I'd also be f--kin strong as hell.

I noticed that better gains were made later in the workout.  This leads me to believe that the 1-test DOES in fact support the increased volume.

I have not noticed any side effects.


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 
> 
> you would be surprised...




What do you mean by that?

Not that I'd take it but do women actually do take it?

(I'm not against it but with hypothyroidism I don't want to screw around with hormones, etc.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

*Last Week's Back Workout:* 

Pullups:
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 10 x 6
BW x 8

Deadlifts:
405 x 3
315 x 6

Barbell Rows:
275 x 4
225 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
200 x 11
250 x 5

Lat Pulls:
150 x 10
130 x 10

Dumbell Curls:
50 x 7
45 x 6
40 x 8

Hammer Curls:
50 x 5
40 x 10

*Yesterdays Back Workout:* 

Pullups:
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 10 x 8
BW x 9

Deadlifts:
405 x 4
365 x 7

Barbell Rows:
275 x 5
245 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
250 x 10
270 x 5

Lat Pulls:
170 x 8
140 x 10

Dumbell Curls:
50 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Hammer Curls:
50 x 10
50 x 10


Oh yeah, weighed in at 214 yesterday morning.  The 5 pound jump must be due to the chinese food monday night!

*NUTRITION:

TOTAL CALORIES:  	3979
PROTEIN: 			460g (49%)
CARBS:			207g (17%)
   FIBER:	 		   47g
FAT:				135g (33%)*


----------



## Robboe (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> *Last Week's Back Workout:*
> 
> Pullups:
> ...



No way dude. I can't believe you're disappointed at this. Are you forgetting your BW is higher this week? A lot of people forget that aspect of bodyweighted exercises.

Not to mention your second and third sets improved.

As far as i'm concerned, this progression is just as comparable with your chest progression.

And i'm fucking liking it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice TP!!!

Hope everything is okay with you and the family.   

**Keeping you in my thoughts**


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> No way dude. I can't believe you're disappointed at this. Are you forgetting your BW is higher this week? A lot of people forget that aspect of bodyweighted exercises.
> ...



I am NOT in any way disappointed.  I am just saying that these increases are POSSIBLY attributable to other factors.

Its not as dramatic as going from pressing 315 x 2 to 315 x 6, AND THEN feeling strong enough to go heavier rather than lighter!

But I agree, I AM LIKING IT TOO!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lina,

yes there are women who take 1-test/4-ad and all that.  I don't know enough about women's endocrine system to give any advice though, in terms of suggesting use to females, i'm just saying that there are women who do take it.  Seemingly with minimal/no masculinization (the dosages are different of course).

TP,

your making great progress.  Keep it up, for some strange reason your progress is motivating me to get to the gym and work my ass off (mostly because you are posting up some big-ass numbers).


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> TP,
> 
> your making great progress.  Keep it up, for some strange reason your progress is motivating me to get to the gym and work my ass off (mostly because you are posting up some big-ass numbers).



Thanks.  I am totally "in the zone too".  If nothing else, this stuff has sure motivated me.  I'll get the leg update later, but basically it was the same as back -- nice gains but not as awesome as chest.


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

Hiya TP 

Saw you on and wanted to say that I hope you and your family are doing better!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Lina, how are things?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Okay, time to post some new pics.  These are AFTER 6 weeks of bulking, and the night before I started the 1-test.  I am about 10 pounds heavier here than my last pics.  You can see my legs have picked up:


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

More Legs:


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Bi


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Tri


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

MM


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Your legs in particular do look a hell of a lot better


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 30, 2002)

hey bro i just started my winter bulk, had that samething about waking up hungry in the morning/night. What ive started to do is keep a a shake by my bed with 1 scoop whey 1 scoop cassein and 1 tbs of peanut butter. Whenever i wake up to go to the bathroom i drink on it. It realy tends to help me out. Ive alsomixed cottagecheese with whey and eatin that.  Give it a shot it realy is helping me grow


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

WHoah TP!!  
The legs look AWESOME. You can really see the muscle has packed on! I hope I can get the same results like you and NOT gain too much fat!!

Do you do any cardio during your bulk? (Sheesh DP/W8!....I am just ASKING  )


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> WHoah TP!!
> The legs look AWESOME. You can really see the muscle has packed on! I hope I can get the same results like you and NOT gain too much fat!!
> 
> Do you do any cardio during your bulk? (Sheesh DP/W8!....I am just ASKING  )



I didn't even do cardio when cutting! I hate cardio.  I think I am allergic!

Thanks for the compliments Les and Kuso.  I agree Kus, you can see the improvement in the legs and everywhere else I am just fatter!

Oh well its only 6 weeks right?  Plus me thinks after these next 6 weeks, I'll really show some gains!

Kuso, can you post my old quad next to my new quad pics?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He done dat already


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

I am just seeing red Xs???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice work on the legs TP !

Also, nice peak on the bis!  Looking good!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks Moch.  The bis are, IMO, one of my worst BPs, but I'll take the compliments!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

* Last Weeks Entry*

1 1/4 Squats:
315 x 5
295 x 6
275 x 6

Hack Squats:
270 x 8
270 x 8

Leg Press:
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 12

SLDL:
185 x 6
185 x 6

Leg Curls:
50 x 6
50 x 6

Hammer Military Press:
140 x 12
190 x 10
190 x 8
160 x 10 [/QUOTE]

* Yesterday's Leg W/O*

Wednesday, October 30, 2002

Weighed in at 211 this morning, felt and looked pretty lean too (relatively speaking).  Did not feel that strong today, but the leg workout was better than last week.  Like back, I increased reps and/or weight on each set, but they were increases that could be attributed to other things, like simply a normal progression, the increase in food especially protein, or the simple fact that I weigh more.  Next week should be quite interesting.  If you compare my four sets of shoulders though, I was SO MUCH stronger this week.  Hmmm, wonder if I am getting significantly stronger in the pushing exercises for some reason.  BTW, regarding the 1-test, I don???t FEEL anything.  Don???t notice anything ??? other than the strength increases.

Lower back was killing me today.  I think next week I am going to have to move legs before back, the deads really hit the lower back hard and by the end of the leg w/o its seering.  Back is nicely sore today, and even my bis feel a bit ???tired???, if you know what I mean.  Can???t wait to do barbell curls on Friday.  If I am feeling good I might try 185 and see if I can get a rep (never have before).

TOTAL CALORIES:  	4011
PROTEIN: 			442g (46%)
CARBS:			272g (21%)
   FIBER:	 		   73g
FAT:				142g (33%)

1 1/4 Squats:
315 x 6
315 x 5
275 x 8

Hack Squats:
320 x 9
320 x 8

Leg Press:
8 plates x 8
8 plates x 8

SLDL:
185 x 8
225 x 6

Leg Curls:
xxxxxx
xxxxxx

Hammer Military Press:
180 x 12
230 x 10
250 x 6+2
200 x 12


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, can you post my old quad next to my new quad pics?




I`ll go have a look for it


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

here`s the pix....I think these are what you wanted.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Damn, why am I only seein red Xs?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

Damn......most muscular pose is definitely my fav.    Look at those traps!!!   HUBBA HUBBA

Wow, I really like the gains TP.    You're looking great!!!   

I still wanna see the ""HEAD"" though!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I still wanna see the ""HEAD"" though!!!!



I won't touch that.


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

TP.....it MAY be because of the site currently changing servers.....everything is a little screwy right now.....should be fine within about 24hours....if not I`ll re do them and see if that helps.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

Looking good man.

Did you take any measurements to go with those snaps?

BTW what time is it there? Cause it's nearly 4pm over here (so i'm guessing 11am over there) and already you've ate 3000kcals?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Here are my measurements take immediately before those pics -- again which ere taken the night before starting 1-test:


Weight	208
..................................L..............R   
Arms........................16 3/4.....16 3/4
Calves.....................15 3/4.....16 1/8
Stomach........................39
Waist.............................37
Quads (lower)..........19 1/2.....19 1/4
Quads (upper)..........25 1/2.....25 1/4

Yes its almost 11.  That includes everything I am going to eat today (cuz I brought it to work, plus my bedtime shake) EXCEPT my dinner.  I punch as much in as possible so that I ensure if I eat that I will be getting enough, but not too mant cals.

BTW, weighed in at 211 yesterday and 214 again today.  My new range is officially 211-214 (remember I started at 205-208).


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

Ah, so you haven't actually eaten most of it yet?

IS your waist really that big? In your photo it looks like 32"-34". Or did you measure in cm?

And where dod you measure the 'stomach'?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Yeah, I know, I was embarassed to post those numbers!  My waist is always bigger than it looks for some reason.  I guess thats a good thing.  Its the way I carry the weight, I think.  I tend to have a blocky midsection, even when I get real lean.

The stomach is basically measured around the fattest part!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

My fattest part is round my navel, which is my waist.

Any fatter than that is my hips which is bone structure so i don't measure it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> My fattest part is round my navel, which is my waist.
> 
> Any fatter than that is my hips which is bone structure so i don't measure it.



What you consider waist, I consider stomach than.  Waist for me is the top of your pelvic area, where your jeans fit.  Its mostly bone structure but it changes with BF levels.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

I've read a definition somewhere that round the navel is the waist for a guy. The hip measurement only works to a certain extent. Once your leaness is low enough so that all you're measuring is the bone, no matter how much leaner you get (if, at that point it's possible without dying from disease or infection from such low bf%) the measurement won't change, cause the bone size is fixed.

But it doesn't matter cause all we're only really concerned with how the number changes. 

Incidentally, since i brought it up, did you know that people never die from starvation? Interesting, eh? Disease and infection kill a person from the weakend immune defence they have from such low bodyfat levels before starvation kills them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmm, and I thought around the stomach was where you measured a women's waist (since thats where the jeans lie).  Oh well.  Learn something new every day.

And know, didn't know that interesting tidbit re starvation.  Is that true even if one does not slowly starve?  In other words, if you are at say 30% BF, and you stop eating (but keep hydrated), when will you die?  In a week?  Or much longer as you waste away?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 31, 2002)

TP,

you're makin fuckin awesome progress man.  Keep it up i'm curious as hell to see the before/after pictures at the end of your cycle.

Also re: the starvation i'm pretty sure you can survive a few months without food (it would probably vary depending on BF), assuming your getting water/oxygen of course.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks Yan, I actually don't see much progress (except legs), I only see added BF, as compared to my cutting pics which are at the beginning of this journal.

And I too am looking forward to see the post cycle stats and pics!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmm, and I thought around the stomach was where you measured a women's waist (since thats where the jeans lie).  Oh well.  Learn something new every day.
> 
> And know, didn't know that interesting tidbit re starvation.  Is that true even if one does not slowly starve?  In other words, if you are at say 30% BF, and you stop eating (but keep hydrated), when will you die?  In a week?  Or much longer as you waste away?




Well if they're 30% they can live for quite a long time before they'll even realise it! (haha not quite, but you know what i mean - 30% bodyfat is obese for men - that's nearly one third of their mass composed purely of FAT!)

But yeah, i don't there's one record of anyone actually dying of starvation that wasn't disease/infection related.

Although maybe i've mixed that up and it's really that there's a higher percentage of people who die from starvation reasons due to illness than lack of food. But i'm sure i got it right first time round.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 31, 2002)

oh yeah, TP/Rob can you guys check out my journal i'm having a little conundrum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2002)

Great arm w/o this morning.  Won't post all the results now (I won't be on much the next few days) but here is a sample:

Barbell Curls........week 1........week2
............................135 x 9.......145 x 10
............................135 x 6........155 x 5+1
............................135 x 5........135 x 10

Those are some significant gains, much like my chest week earlier.

Next week will be particularly interesting to see if the strength increases again, maintains or declines.

Here are some things the strength increase COULD be due to:
- my increased weight
- added strength due to extra water retention
- the increased cals, increased protein, increased carbs
- most likely -- my CNS getting used to this workout -- I rarely do the same w/o 2 weeks in a row and this 6 week plan is the same

If the increases, however, are AS dramatic next week, then it HAS to be the 1-T.

BTW, got impatient last night and took 2 quick measurements.

After 10 day my waist has increased 1 inch and my arms have increased 1/2 inch.  I suspect that all of this is water retention -- unless, the stomach increased an inch in the first coupla days due to stretching, and the arms have increaded steadily throught.  When I take full measurements after 2 weeks we shall see.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice!

But i gotta be honest, personally, i gauge arm growth by rowing and pressing progression over curling or extention progression.

But that's just me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2002)

Really?  Not me.  I get little arms involved in those (relatively speaking), whereas the curl, obviously, is all bi.

I am hoping to curl 225 for  a rep at some point.  I have not even been able to curl 185 though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2002)

Did heavy shoulders yesterday.  Felt good.  Worked up to 224 for 4 reps.  Felt nice.

Glad to have a day off today, its been 6 in a row.  I might even miss chest tomorrow, which'll just mean that I do it on Tuesday.  Then I'd have to bump my thursday small BP w/o to get all the major groups in.  Oh well.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 3, 2002)

Damnation!

You overhead press 4 more lbs than i bench.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Damnation!
> 
> You overhead press 4 more lbs than i bench.



Actually, five....should have said 225, you know, 2 plates per.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: One week One Test results*

Okay, so I officially had my third chest workout on 1-T.  It wasn't quite as awesome as last week.  I did NOT increase for my second and third exercises, but I think that is due to the SIGNIFICANT increase in the first exercise, incline dumbells.


--------------------------Week 1----------Week 2-------Week 3
.
Incline Dumbbell....130s x 6 + 2.........130 x 8............140 x 6+1
Press:..................130s x 3 + 2.........130 x 5+1......130 x 8
............................100 x 9 + 1...........110 x 10........120 x 9

I am liking this!!! 

Oh, and my weight was down to 210 this morning, due to I think my cals being a bit lower the last few days.  What do you think Rob?  BTW, my PB is 140 x 8 and that was 4 years ago!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

Totally awesome gains, at this rate looks like you should match or beat your PB next week.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

The weight drop may be because you're not retaining as much food as usual since you skimped on the cals.

And water/glycogen may be playing a factor in it.

How do you look when you weighed in? Leaner? More muscular? Lost muscle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

Hmm, so far I haven't felt like I have gained or lost any muscle at all yet.  Nothing noticable anyway -- not since I started.  Its just in the stomach area and in water retention have I noticed anything.

But I clocked in this morning at 215, musta been all the crap food I ate!

Anyway, did legs this AM and the progression was nice once again.  Increased each set by either 2 or 3 reps and/or increased the weight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

Awesome TP, congrats, sounds like this stuff is working. Can't wait to see how much farther you go. This is week 3 right?

I started a new journal for the diet, if you get a chance could you look it over. As well as if you have any training tips I'm goin alone now so I can try out any tips or advice you have for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

Sure DV, I'll check it out when I get a chance.

Yeah this is beginning/middle of week 3.  So far, I think its only strength gains.  Hopefully at the end of 6 weeks I'll be past all my previous personal bests.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

Well with stength the muscles will normally have to grow to adapt. Congrats and hope you hit them all.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Did back this morning.  This was the first w/o that I did not increase in strength.

I weighed 216 this morning, and my pants and shirts collars are getting tight -- not good.

I think I am getting a bit overtrained too.  So, I am not doing any BPs for a second/light time this week.  I am also going to skip thursday's secondary BP w/o and take the day off, think my body needs it.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Rest???

Good idea


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Mr TP on a roll! 

You cycling carbs/cals or just going with what your body feels like/needs?  

Yeah, rest sounds good...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

I am eating about 4000 cals per day.  My only real guide is to hit that and make sure I get at least 400g of protein, preferrably more.

Yup, rest.  Nurse's orders.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Overall Progression:

................Before........Week 1........Week 2......Week 3......Week 4

Weight.......208..............209.............210			

Arms.........16 3/4.............X................17				
Stomach......39................X.................39 3/4				
Waist...........37................X.................37

Forearms.....13 1/4..........X.................13 ½											
Incline.......130x 4........130 x 6.........130 x 8......140 x 6
....Dumbbell	

Bench.......315 x 4........315 x 2.........315 x 6......315 x 5			
Close Grip..245 x 7......245 x 10........				
Pullup.......BW x 12.....+25 x 6.........+25 x 6......+25 x 7			
Deadlift......405 x 4.....405 x 3.........405 x 4.......425 x 3			
Barbell Row..265 x 6.....275 x 4.......275 x 5......275 x 5			
1 1/4 Squat..365 x 4.....315 x 5.......315 x 6......315x 8			
Military Press....x............x................225 x 4				
Curl............135 x 7.......135 x 9........145 x 10


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 7, 2002)

Hello to my fit BRO! Please do take a needed rest...reading about your workouts is exhausting enough! Bye for now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Thursday, November 7, 2002

Well, I haven???t kept this up, its been a rough week.  Here are some random thoughts.

My arms were really sore after the last w/o.  I feel I was becoming over trained, so I have back off by (1) skipping yesterdays w/o and (2) not doing the light BPs this week.

My weight was up to 216 yesterday.

While my strength is increasing, can???t tell if its do to the 1-T.  Don???t feel bigger, harder, or anything yet.

I think this cal level is too high for me.  Pants and collars are getting tight.  Than again my suit jacket across the back was feeling tight too.  Also, I ate less cals yesterday and felt leaner this morning, so maybe the gain IS just water and not BF, good!

Back routine yesterday was stagnant.  I increased the weights but the reps were down accordingly.  Legs on Tuesday had very nice gains.  Okay, all caught up!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey sis, well its not really a "rest" just an extra day off so as to make sure my joints don't fall apart!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

It's good you're putting weight on. Your head will really fuck with you if you're phobic of not adding fat back. Just remember that all the food you're eating will push your stomach out making you look fatter. It's why you look tubbier at night than in the morning after a bathroom visit.

I was gonna come and tell you why i think you're not gaining weight as you'd like. basically, it's because of your training volume and frequency and your reluctancy not to eat more calories. You must be burning off a shit load of calories with that routine. I think next week you should just do each bodypart once in the week, training 3-4 days max. Reduce the volume down a tad too. Maybe bump the calories up a bit too. Although that's not entirely necessary.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Dude, you know I respect you but you're nuts!

Eat more?  My clothes aren't fitting?  I can't button my collars on my shirts!

"Why I am not gaining weight?"  I have added almost 10 pounds!

Reduce the volume?  I just wrote that I am doing each BP only once this week do to a feeling a overtraining.  I also skipped this mornings w/o.

Rob are you reading my ramblings anymore or have you given up?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

I read everything. In other posts you've mentioned how its more of a strength building thing so far with no real weight gain.

And your clothes not fitting is a good thing, you want to grow! That's why you're using this stuff, remember? 

And yeah, the overtraining aspect is one thing, but i suggested the reduce freq/vol because i think you're burning through too many calories from so much work. I told you from the start to do a mild week inbetween where you cut backa  bit. Maybe it's time for that. And the calories should stay high cause the supercompensation from purposeful OT can be wild.

The 3/4 extra on your belly will be most likely from retaining food in the gut. It can account for up to 7lbs at any time you know?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

No real size gain (in terms of muscle) is what I think I said or at least meant.  I assumed that that will follow the strength gain in due course.

As to the clothes not fitting, I agree, but only if they aren't fitting in the right places and right now its really only the next and waist.

No way am I adding more calories than what I am doing now which averages to at least 4000.

This week is my cut back week.  As to volume, its not really more than what I normally do.  So I am just cutting out doing the BP the second time plus taking today off.  Also, this week I have not been pushing past failure with assisted reps, and on occassion stopping just shy of failure.

So we are basically on the same page, but I ain't UPPING the cals further!

BTW, I am treating myself to taco bell tonight!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2002)

TP,

4000 / 216 = 18.5 cals per lb of BW.

Read the thread in the diet section 'dietary needs during 1-test cycle' go to 20-25 x BW during such a cycle.

Anyway, having said that.  Your progress seems pretty good to me, you're just way fat phobic, like me.  I've been only upping cals for a few days, yet i look like a fat ass in the mirror.  I try telling myself that its extra food etc etc, but i'm to 178lbs today in the morning damn it!

Whatever there is always time to cut later for now the 1-test awaits!


----------



## lina (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmmm....taco bell! Haven't had those for a while!!!

So what are you gonna do TP? Reduce cals? Add cals?  Eat only slowburning carbs? add EFA?

Well good thing is you are far away from your comp so you have time on your side...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hmmmm....taco bell! Haven't had those for a while!!!
> 
> So what are you gonna do TP? Reduce cals? Add cals?  Eat only slowburning carbs? add EFA?
> ...



I am going to keep status quo for a while.  At least through the end of the 6 week cycle.  Then I will see.

Yan, I know about the 20-25 but I have gained enough non-muscle weight, whatever it is.  Besides I never get 4000K exactly and am usually over.

BTW, never made it to taco bell last night!  But I am having a big ass steak at this great NYC steakhouse for lunch today!


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I am going to keep status quo for a while.  At least through the end of the 6 week cycle.  Then I will see.
> ...



Well you are one patient person and I guess you need that on such a plan or any plan!  

No Taco Bell? I thought I saw 3 Chicken Wraps from there on your fitday last night.... Let's see again... ah... you had something else!

Did you just started taking the MCT oil? How is that going? Any side effects like kuso's?


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

I hope NOT


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi kuso babe!!

I'm thinking bout getting some of that virgin coconut oil


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Well you are one patient person and I guess you need that on such a plan or any plan!
> ...



I put it in cuz its what I expected to have, it is now out.  The MCT oil is "keto butta" from lifeservices and I put it on top of the tortelini, I use it every so often.  No effects.

And for all you people who want to see me get fat (Rob and Yan) and have changed my mind and decided to up the cals to 20 per lb or 4300.

As Yan just pointed out and Rob has done in the past 4000 was set when I was at a weight of 205.  At 215 I'll up them a bit.  Besides thats how many I had yesterday anyway!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Friday, November 8, 2002

Okay, I feel pretty good today.  Weighed in at 215 and made some nice progress on arms.  Not as good as last week but I was up about 5 pounds on every set.  I just decided to change my mind and up the cals to 20 per lb or 4300 (20 x 215.  Besides that???s how many I had yesterday anyway!!!  Though I am feeling fatter, I went to pick up my tux yesterday for the wedding ??? the pants fit, the stomach around the jacket fit, but the chest and most especially the arms DID NOT fit.  I had to go up to the next size and even then the arms are a tad bit tight. So that???s good news and I am pretty stoked about it.  I was only measure a month ago.  My shoulders are pretty hurtin???, both the muscle and th4e joint, so I am going to sjip tomorrow s/o and get both days off.  I am also worried about Monday???s chest w/o since my partner is away for a couple of days and I really need him to get the dumbbells started on the heavy inclines.  I might just do heavy barbell inclines instead and ask for a spot.  I am annoyed about this, give the awesome progress and my curiosity to see if it continues.  I wanted to try the 150s soon.

Barbell Curl
155 x 7
155 x 6
145 x 7 (note each set is a 20 pound increase over 2 weeks ago!)

Preacher Curls
105 x 4
95 x 5

Incline Dumbbell Curl
40s x 6
35s x 8

Concentration Curl (six count)
35 x 6

Close Grip Bench
255 x 11
275 x 6
255 x 7  (note each set is a 30 pound increase over 2 weeks ago!)

One-arm Overhead Press
50 x 7
50 x 6
45 x 11

Reverse Pressdown
160 x 15
160 x 15
160 x 15


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi kuso babe!!
> 
> I'm thinking bout getting some of that virgin coconut oil



hey hon....let me know how you spend the next couple of hours  

Where are you buying it? I looked around yesterday but couldn`t find it here


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2002)

Crazy progress.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 8, 2002)

lol happyness is when you have grown out of all of your clothes


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, but its expensive!  Especially when all your suits are custom!!!

Rob, glad you like, each week I say its got to stop and next week I expect it will.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 8, 2002)

TP's gettin fat....TP's gettin fat neener neener neener 

just messin with ya my man!

In a week or so you can do the same thing to me, as i'm an even worse fat-phobic than you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> TP's gettin fat....TP's gettin fat neener neener neener



Dude, you don't live that far away....


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

Soon TP will be going to work in his bodybuilding sleeveless shirts! 

Hehe


----------



## Yanick (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't live that far away....



oh crap


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

*Update -- Monday, November 11, 2002*

Shitty, shitty workout today.  First, my partner was MIA so I did barbell inclines instead of dumbbell.  Didn???t feel very strong at all.  Second, my right shoulder was bothering me (it bothered me all week and on the weekend) and my barbell flat benches suffered severely.  Consequently, I can???t tell how my strength was relative to previous weeks but I think my strength was the same at best and possibly worse.  I am starting to wonder of my strength gains over the past two weeks were due more to (1) the increased cals, (2) the increased water retention, and (3) the CNS getting used to the same exercises, rather than the 1-T. I am also wondering if training all out every workout for 6 weeks is to tough on the body.  I hate to do less than optimal workouts while taking 1-T, so I am considering shorter cycles.  Like maybe 4 weeks.  Then maybe do 3 on, 3 off, and alternate cutting and bulking cycles.  Just what I am thinking now.

Oh yeah, and I ate like crap this weekend!  Had plenty of cals, just not good ones.


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Morning TP!

Hang in there!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Morning Lina!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

You'll be suffering a bit of burnout.

I told you at the start the split was a tad on the kerazee side, even when using androgens (or _an_ androgen is this case).

This week, drop volume by half (yes, you read correctly - half), and drop the frequency down to one bodypart a week. Don't take every set to complete failure either. Just one set per exercise to failure maybe. And beyond.

The GPP-esque workouts (i.e. the light days) are good, but for now, you'd benefit more from additional rest.

Don't drop calories yet.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi TP!

SOME people (like fade) have the day off since it's a Federal holiday... it's like a ghost town


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hi TP!
> 
> SOME people (like fade) have the day off since it's a Federal holiday... it's like a ghost town



And some people (like us) DON'T!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hiya dude, sorry to hear about the shoulder. It's tough when it comes to shoulder problems. I both me and Jeff have gone through that, Mine just went away as I grew more. Seemed weird but I'm not gonna complain. 

Hopefully yours will get better fairly quick, maybe you gotta get your wife to give you a good massage.  I heard those work!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You'll be suffering a bit of burnout.
> 
> I told you at the start the split was a tad on the kerazee side, even when using androgens (or _an_ androgen is this case).
> ...



I was waiting for your comments Rob.  

1)  Last week I only did each BP once and intend to do teh same for this week.

2)  I am around 10 sets per BP, thats only 1 or 2 more than normal.  If I drop sets in half that will be way less than normal AND I am taking 1-test AND I am eating roughly 1500-2000 cals more than normal

3)  The difference is I naturally cycle my intensity so when I start feeling like this I back off or do more reps/lower weight.

Still think I should drop everything in half?  I know you will say yes, and for you I will.  But for THIS week only!  What are your thoughts on the 1-T?  Should I stop after 4 weeks?

BTW, my arms are measuring 1/2 to 3/4 inch bigger and stomach is 1 inch bigger.  The gains are not noticable, muscle-wise.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hiya dude, sorry to hear about the shoulder. It's tough when it comes to shoulder problems. I both me and Jeff have gone through that, Mine just went away as I grew more. Seemed weird but I'm not gonna complain.
> 
> Hopefully yours will get better fairly quick, maybe you gotta get your wife to give you a good massage.  I heard those work!!!



It comes and goes, has for years.  My wife complains after 20 seconds, I tried last night.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> My wife complains after 20 seconds, I tried last night.



Now that brings back memories.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

We just don't have the strength in our little hands like you guys do


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your comments Rob.
> ...



I thought you were doing in the 12-15 set range. Just go for 6-8 work sets.

The stomach will be pushed out more from the extra food you're eating.

The duration is your choice. If you've set out on a 6 week cycle then go for all 6 weeks, just tak this week a bit easier than the last two punishing weeks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, I think that's a good idea.  And I think I am going to steer far from failure for this week.

Its not just the stomach though its that fat neck!  Whatever, I can stick it out.  I took some pics at exactly the 3 week mark and I'll post them later this week.

Where do you think my cals should be 4300?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're going the lower volume/frequency for this week, then yeah you can lower calories a bit. but make sure you're still in surplus by a good margin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

4000 good, or can I go a bit lower?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

Up to you man. You know your body better than me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Whoops, had 4700 cals yesterday.  Oh well.

Taking off today.  Due to the lower voilume I am going to do legs and back tomorrow.  Gave me some extra sleep too!

Rob, what do you know about Nor-diol?


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

How's the shoulder?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Hurts like a bitch!

Bought some arthritis cream last night and it helped a bit.  Its one of the reasons I am taking off today.

When its bad, it even hurts when I curl.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

Very little.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

You should check out the MSM/glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate they have at the health food stores.  I buy one from Prarie Naturals.  A few months ago I started getting an annoying little pain in my left knee whenever I did heavy leg press or squats.  After taking the stuff for a couple weeks the pain was gone.  They have a really good book at the health food store too on all the benefits of MSM.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks CLP (and glad to have you in my journal!) but I already take the stuff and have for over a year.  It definitely helps.  I always get slack on taking it when I am feeling good and then I pay.  Right now I have upped the dose!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob, with all the talk on Sodium Usinate, it got me thinking about leaning out again.  What are your thoughts on cutting between PH cycles?

Also, what are your thoughts on supps for a good cut whether it be bewteen cycles or if/when I start cutting for a show?

Would you recommend SU, EC, and Y?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

fuck SU, just go for DNP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Once again, I am showing my ignorance on the supp front but what is DNP?  Where is there some good info on it.  What are the benefits/costs over SU?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't know much bout it either, it was supposed to be more of a joke than anything.

I know its pretty much illegal and can kill you, but works great as a fat loss tool.  Something like increasing your's body's temperature thereby burning more cals.  I think Sodium Usinate/Usnic Acid (i think they are the same thing) is basically DNP but weaker.  Kindda like PH's to Gear i guess.

But take everything that i have said with a grain of salt, as i'm not much more knowledgeable than you on this subject TP.  My main area of study is nutrition.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, with all the talk on Sodium Usinate, it got me thinking about leaning out again.  What are your thoughts on cutting between PH cycles?
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on supps for a good cut whether it be bewteen cycles or if/when I start cutting for a show?
> ...




Well you need a few weeks to reset your gonads man, so until the cycle is done and you're "recovered" don't even think about it. Maybe wait until after christmas? That way you can still enjoy the spoils without the guilt? 

EC is great. Tried, tested and proven.

Y can be good for stubborn fat so it's not really necessary until latter stages of a cut.

SU is a big step. Just because it's legal, don't take it lightly.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Once again, I am showing my ignorance on the supp front but what is DNP?  Where is there some good info on it.  What are the benefits/costs over SU?



Don't even think about it.

SU/UA is pushing the boundary. DNP is off the scale.

I'd like to visit NY sometime, but not before the end of the year to kick your ass if you even consider the compound.

DNP ramps up your metabolism by about 30%. Which is fucking ridiculous to say the least.

It uncouples ATP very efficiently and fucks around with the energy expenditure in the mitochondria.

It'll make you feel like absolute shit.

It can seriously fuck you up. It basically cooks you from the inside out.

The 'recommended' dose for maximum fat loss is dangerously close to the lethal dose.

Severed Ties on WBB said it gave one of his friends cataracts.

Don't even consider it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Wasn't considering it (yet) cuz I didn't even know what it was.

UA is still new to me so currently it is just under consideration.  You have any good links or articles on it?  I read the one DG referred to but haven't figured out why I shouldn't "take it lightly".  Nor have I really figured out why I should take it.  Care to impart any wisdom?

I'll save the Y for the end of my precontest cut (the last 4 or 6 weeks), maybe along with some 1-T to keep the gains.  Any insight or thoughts in Lipoderm-Y?  I think you used oral if I remember correctly.

And anytime you visit, definitely let me know.


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

TP....this is the run down on DNP from Anabolic review.....you don`t wanna take this step.

The substance; 2, 4-Dinitrophenol has many other brand names such as, 1 Hydroxy-2,4-dinitrophenol, Solfo Black, Nitrophen, Aldifen, and Chemox are just a few and is among many things, a metabolic stimulant. That is it's popularity here in our world, it burns fat like no other. Let me just tell you of it's other uses before I continue. First, it is a toxic dye, chemically related to Trinitrophenol (Picric Acid), second, it is found in insecticides, wood preservatives, herbicides, explosives, and is also a hazardous material. Third, it is used in science to couple or attach to DNA molecules. All of this should tell you that it is not a run-of-the-mill metabolic stimulant, like Clenbuterol or Triacana or Ephedrine or any other for that matter. Here is DNP's tox faq's from the international chemical safety cards to you give an idea of what it is considered to be; Combustible. Gives off irritating or toxic fumes (or gases) in a fire. Risk of fire and explosion. DO NOT expose to friction or shock. MAY BE ABSORBED! Redness. Roughness. Yellow staining on the skin. PHYSICAL STATE; APPEARANCE: YELLOW CRYSTALS ROUTES OF EXPOSURE: The substance can be absorbed into the body by inhalation, through the skin and by ingestion. PHYSICAL DANGERS: Dust explosion possible if in powder or granular form, mixed with air. INHALATION RISK: Evaporation at 20°C is negligible; a harmful concentration of airborne particles can, however, be reached quickly. CHEMICAL DANGERS: May explosively decompose on shock, friction, or concussion. May explode on heating. Shock-sensitive compounds are formed with alkalis, ammonia and most metals. The substance decomposes on heating producing toxic gases including nitrogen oxides. EFFECT OF SHORT-TERM EXPOSURE: The substance may cause effects on metabolism, resulting in very high body temperature. Exposure may result in death. EFFECTS OF LONG TERM OR REPEATED EXPOSURE: Repeated or prolonged contact with skin may cause dermatitis. The substance may have effects on the peripheral nervous system. The substance may have effects on the eyes, resulting in cataracts. Boiling point: sublimes °C, Melting point: 112°C, Relative density (water = 1): 1.68. Solubility in water, g/100 ml at 54.5°C: 0.14. Relative vapor density (air = 1): 6.36. This product is handled and shipped in a 15% solution of water, making it a paste, so that it will not explode due to shock or friction. 

DNP is an uncoupling agent that inhibits the flow of electrons and the pumping of H+ ions for ATP synthesis. Fifty years ago it was used for weight loss, however, in 1938 the FDA removed it from the counter, as it caused cataracts and even sometimes death. If electron transport does not produce ATP, then much more sugar must be metabolized for energy needs. Very low production of ATP would be lethal. In oxidative phosphorylation, the flow of electrons from NADH (the reduced form of NAD+, oxidized from NAD. This enzyme is important in accepting electrons in the course of metabolic reactions. When NAD+ gives up it's electron, it is converted to it's reduced form NADH) and FADH2 (the reduced form of FAD) to oxygen results in the pumping of H+ from the matrix to the inner membrane space of the mitochondria. This gradient of H+ can produce ATP by flowing through ATP synthetase in the mitochondrial inner membrane. Dinitrophenol disrupts the H+ gradient reducing ATP synthesis. Under these conditions, much of the food that we eat could not be used for ATP synthesis and we lose weight. However, too much inhibitor and we could make too little ATP for life. The difference between weight loss and death is only a small concentration change in dinitrophenol, making the drug dangerous. Simply put, this means that while eating your normal diet, you will have somewhere between 20% and 40% reduction of calories. 

You may now be wondering just what kind of dose would be effective, but not harmful. A dose of 2mg/kg/day (or two mgs per kg of body weight per day) would be an effective dose, causing the loss of about 5 to 10 pounds in a 10 to 14 day period, maybe less. So, a person weighing 200 lbs would weigh about 91 kgs, so 2mgs per kg of body weight would be the equivalent of 182 mgs of DNP per day, but since it typically comes in 200 mg capsules, you would take one cap per day. Since DNP has this inhibiting effect, glycolosis is inhibited as well, causing a diabetic effect due to the conversion of glucose without insulin, so you may have heard that people take insulin with DNP. This will counter act the symptoms of lethargy and lack of energy due to DNP's use. 

Finding DNP, this may be a little difficult as there are only two manufacturers of it. Sigma and Springfield scientific, though they do not generally sell to the public, it is still available. If you cannot find someone with capsules, you may try to get some bulk (somewhere around $20.00 - $30.00 per lb I think), but since this is considered a hazardous material, it cannot be conveniently or inconspicuously shipped (which for consumption is a felony), however, it is possible. However, to get use of the bulk/raw form, you will need to make your own capsules, which is a meticulous process.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

May, may, may.....big deal.....LOSE 10 pounds in 2 weeks!! where can I get this stuff???



















kidding!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

lol


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'll save the Y for the end of my precontest cut (the last 4 or 6 weeks), maybe along with some 1-T to keep the gains.  Any insight or thoughts in Lipoderm-Y?  I think you used oral if I remember correctly.




Yeah i used oral YHCL.

Next cut i really wanna try topical Y. especially an avantlabs product.

I'm kinda holding out for the Ultra-Lipoderm-Y, which is an updated product with extra goodies for better fat loss. Again, best saved for stubborn fat deposits.

I wanna try FL7 too.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

since we're on the subject, can someone tell me if:

Usnic Acid = Sodium Usinate = Weaker Version of DNP ??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Wednesday, November 13, 2002

Okay, so I kept the cals yesterday to around 4000.  This morning I did legs and back both low volume.  The leg w/o felt good, good pump, etc.  Back was ehh.  My strength has regressed on all exercises, but my weight was still 217.

Overall, I looked flat today.  Not vascular at all and quite smooth.  The only thing that looked bigger was my stomach.  Oh well, I am taking measurements and pics and am going to stick this out.

On the bright side, my shoulder is beginning to feel better.  I am hoping it is perfect for Monday???s chest workout so that I can go for some new PBs.  I am loading up on Glucosamine and Chondrotin.

I have also been doing quite a bit of thinking about what???s next, keeping in mind I???d like to compete next June.  I have been thinking a lot about cycling my next PH stack, as well as my intensity, volume, and calories.  I am thinking of three weeks bulk and 2 weeks cut, for a 5 week cycle.  Here is what I am considering:

....................Supps..........Cals................W/O Volume

Week 1.......PH Stack.......3600.......Heavy, High Vol, Failure 

Week 2.......PH Stack.......3200.......Heavy, Low Vol, Failure 

Week 3.......PH Stack.......3600.......Heavy, High Vol, Failure 

Week 4.......EC and UA.....3000......Upper Body Once (no arms) 
...................Creatine......................Lower Body and Arms Once 
...................Glutimine 
...................ALA 

Week 5.......EC and UA......2600.......Light, High Vol, High Reps, 
....................Creatine............................No failure
....................Glutimine 
....................ALA

Depending on my body fat levels after 2 such cycles I???d either do a third or go right into a pure precontest cut.  The heavy, high vol, would be like what I am supposed to be doing now, the low vol is 5-7 sets per BP once per week, and the light would be training in the 10-15 rep range instead of my typical 5-8.

I haven???t figured out my PH stack yet but the contestants are 1-T, Nor-diol (the Nor version of 4 AD), 4 AD, and 1, 4 AD (boldione).

Thoughts?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

I wouldn't come off PH/PS in calorie deficit.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> since we're on the subject, can someone tell me if:
> 
> Usnic Acid = Sodium Usinate = Weaker Version of DNP ??



Two different compounds but work through similar mechanisms.

SU = the salt of UA. Whatever the fuck that means.

DNP = man made. UA = natural.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I wouldn't come off PH/PS in calorie deficit.



Rob, that's the only comment?

Can we discuss calroie deficit?  You assume that 3000 cals for me is a deficit right?  I am not so sure.  I think that this experiment confirms what I have always believed.  That my basal metabolic rate is below what it should be for someone my size.  

Do you believe/not believe that that is physiologically possible?

I have always need to be fairly low cals to maintain a relatively high weigh -- in the mid 2000s just to stay UNDER 210.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, that's the only comment?
> 
> Can we discuss calroie deficit?  You assume that 3000 cals for me is a deficit right?  I am not so sure.  I think that this experiment confirms what I have always believed.  That my basal metabolic rate is below what it should be for someone my size.
> ...



Well, maybe i used the term deficit a bit too loosely. But describing the second two weeks as a "cut" you'd usually associate with calorie deficit.

And of course your BMR can vary with others the same size. Genetics and all sorts of factors play a role.

But still, PH/PS affect your gonads. Coming off them with _lower_ calories ain't the best method of retaining gains made during the surplus.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Coming off them with _lower_ calories ain't the best method of retaining gains made during the surplus.



Ah, okay.  So you concern is simply retaining gains made during the three weeks.  Wouldn't this be a concern though with any cyclical (bulk/cut) diet or training program?  Why would this be a greater concern after taking PH/PS?

I do see you point in general however.  Though I do not see how concern of losing gains is or should be any immediately after  a PH/PS cycle versus any other time.  While I do want to hear your reasons, unless they are VERY convincing, I think I am going to give this a shot.  If nothing else it'll make for an interesting experiment no? 

BTW, I wasn't trying to be a wise-ass, we have never discussed metoblic rates before (not that I am opposed to being a wise-ass).


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

not really an expert on this, but i'll give it a shot.

The gains that you made with PH/PS you were able to make because you have supraphysiological levels of test in your system.  Once you go off of whatever PH you are taking, your test levels drop and you have to work extremely hard to hold on to that muscle that you have just gained.  Dropping calories might negate your whole 'on' cycle.

Another reason would be the recovery of natural test production.  After 2 weeks of exogenous test entering the body and bringing the total test to supraphysiological levels your HPTA axis declines and you have less naturally occurring test in your system, your nuts also shrink.  When coming off of a cycle you need to give your body time to recover its natural test, the length of post cycle therapy depends on the time 'on' you spent.  I'm pretty sure that in order to regain natural test faster, you need surplus cals, as a cal deficit might actually decrease test.

This is just an educated guess though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Good guess.  Makes sense.  Still gonna try it though!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

Wow, did Yank swallow a mannual or something?! 


Yes, the calories are to retain muscle.

PH/PS over that period of time will suppress your janglies.

They'll sort themselves out a lot quicker with a surplus of calories than with restricted calories. 

If you're restricting cals with suppressed T levels, chances are cortisol will be moving around more freely, and protein degradation will most likely be exceeding (or be very close) protein sythesis at the muscular level.

Basically, everything that yan said.

If you're gonna spend upwards of hundreds of dollars on something to give you extra muscle, why jeopardise it with semi-foolish post cycle therapy?

If you're gonna do it then fair enough. But the sake of 2 weeks cutting time in order to fully restore your endocrine system (or close enough) hardly seems like a bad trade off compared to potentially wasting hundreds of dollars.

Then again you may prove me totally wrong.

And be a wise-ass. It makes me laugh.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Wow, did Yank swallow a mannual or something?!



I'm learning, i'm learning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Wow, did Yank swallow a mannual or something?!
> ....
> Basically, everything that yan said.
> ...



That's my goal!  Actually, its only a few hundred cals drop.  And I'll be getting near the time of my contest (if I do one) so I want to keep BF low and gains dry.  Plus the lower my BF the longer I can put off all out cutting.

Finally, here is my reasoning, tell me if I am wrong.  If 1T supports greater food quantities than you can consume w/o gaining BF and you continue to eat that amount post 1T then won't you be eating more cals than your body can burn and add fat as a consequence during your post cycle?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

It's possible.

It's just a trade off - potentially burn some muscle or gain a little fat in order to ensure you keep all your gains.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey TP,

i have an idea for you.  Why not do what Tkarrde did on Avant?  Basically he cut but included re-feeds.  The days that you cut would be cuts and on re-feeds you work hard and eat a lot to build as much muscle as possible.

I think 6-oxo would be a good idea if your planning on cutting during your off cycles.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Cut plus refeeds as in an NHE?  Or just had say 2 higher calorie day during the week?  I am only going a few hundred cals less per day, so I am not sure that is in order.

What results did he have?  

Here is my goal:

-add significant strength during the 3 weeks on (say 30 pounds per exercise for the biggies)
-maintain for the 2 weeks and drop a couple pounds of water
-begin the next 3 week cycle where I left off and add say another 30 pounds.

I think it can be done.  Specially, if I add in glut, BCAAs, and creatine and continue with a great post w/o meal.

We shall see.

Unless, of course, I change my mind!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

BTW< I found half a bottle of a cheap PH stack.  Each pill has 50mg of 19-Nor, 50mg 4-dione and 500 trib.

I have 30 pills or 5 days at 6 per day.  Think I am going to take them next week, week 5 in my cycle.  Might as well use em -- better than throwing them out!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

I dun really know what his results were.  Check the feedback section of avant forums, its labeled as 'my ONE cycle' or something to that effect.

'twas just an idea


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

NHE has carb loads not refeeds.

There's not a dictionary definition between them, but i reckon there's a broad margin of difference. Either phrase gets thrown about loosely.

Any cut you do should feature some sort of cyclical carb loading or refeeding.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> NHE has carb loads not refeeds.
> 
> There's not a dictionary definition between them, but i reckon there's a broad margin of difference. Either phrase gets thrown about loosely.



I have always used these terms rather loosely and definitely interchangeably.  But I think I get the diff now that you force me to think about it.  A refeed, I would suppose, could mean fueling the body with more calories after a period of restriction.  The cals could come in any combination of macros.

A carb-load would mean refueling the body with carbs after a period of restricted carbs.

If you buy into that distiction then, a carb load is a form of a refeed, but a refeed is not necessarily a carb load.  If you don't buy into a that distiction then I am lost.



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_Any cut you do should feature some sort of cyclical carb loading or refeeding.



I totally agree.  I have never recommended a cut that does not include this.

BTW, I have revamped what I intend to do after the new year.  I'll type it up and post it in a jiff.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

You're close enough, but here's how i define them:

Carb load = One or two meals before bed, focusing on carbs alone in a bid to regulate thyroid hormones and refill glycogen after periods of low carbs. Usually performed about twice a week.

Refeed = Purposely aiming to over-eat carbs and spill over into fat cells in a bid to promote leptin signalling. Can be done on isocaloric or low carb diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Thursday, November 15, 2002

Last night I was feeling pretty good overall after another day off.  Felt strong, muscles full, and shoulder is getting better.  This morning was arms.  My weight was 222 but the increase of 5 pounds I am guessing is mostly due to water since I had a lot of salt last night (which made me drink like a camel).  Despite the weight increase my strength was down big time in arms and up ever so slightly for tris.  Oh, and as I promised volume was down.  Six sets each, that???s it.  The reduced strength this week on almost every BP could be because volume has been down the last two weeks.  If after next week the strength goes back up (next week is high vol again) then we know I respond better to that training ??? which I suspect.  Also, forgot to mention, but I have upped the 1T amount this week.  Instead of 8 ccs per day I have been taking 9 in three doses.  I might make it 10 for the last two weeks adding an extra cc before my workouts.  First, I want to up the does a bit to see what happens.  Second, I want to finish the stuff so I can start fresh after the new year with a different brand!

Speaking of that I decided that my plan for the new year was getting crammed in cuz of my desire to do a show in the late spring.  Scratched that idea and now I am shooting for late fall.  That way I can properly bulk all spring and fully experiment.  Over the first 24 weeks of 2003 I am going to do 4 6-week cycles.  I am going to cycle (1) training, (2) nutrition, and (3) supps.  Its going to look like this:

*................Supplements....Training......KCals........Macros (P/C/F)*
Week 1.....PH Stack.............Heavy
.................ALA..................High Volume	
.........................................Failure..........3800........450/250/110

Week 2.....PH Stack.............Heavy
.................ALA.................. Low Volume
.........................................Failure..........3400........400/200/110

Week 3.....PH Stack.............Heavy
.................ALA..................High Volume	
.........................................Failure..........3800........450/250/110

Week 4....Creatine
................Glutimine
................EC
................ALA..............Lift 2 days only...3400.......400/200/110

Week 5....Creatine.........Heavy
................Glutimine.......Low Volume
................EC.................No Failure
................ALA..............Lift 2 days only
...................................................5 Days = 2900....400/100/100
...................................................2 Days = 3400....400/400/25
Week 6....Creatine.........Heavy
................Glutimine.......Low Volume
................EC.................No Failure
................ALA..............Lift 2 days only
...................................................5 Days = 2900....400/100/100
...................................................2 Days = 3400....400/400/25
*NOTES:*
???	Heavy = 6-8 rep range
???	High Volume = Each BP twice per week (heavy and light) 8-10 working sets on heavy day.
???	Low Volume = Each BP once per week, 6-7 sets.
???	Failure = failure and beyond.
???	No failure = once rep shy of failure.
???	Week 4 = Back, Chest, Shoulders on Tuesday, Legs and Arms on Friday (5 sets, 12-15 reps each).
???	PH Stack will be different each cycle as follows:
-	Stack 1 = 1-T (300 mg), 4AD (600mg)
-	Stack 2 = 1-T (300 mg), NorDiol (600mg)
-	Stack 3 = 1-T (300 mg), 1, 4AD (600mg)
-	Stack 4 = 1-T (300 mg), Nor (300mg), 4 AD (300mg)

???	After the 4 cycles, I???ll then do a 10 week, prolly NHE, after I read the book, which will take me through the end of the summer.  After that cut I can prolly be ready for a show in 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

That's a plan alright.

Quick question, are you gonna do 3 weeks 'on', 3 weeks 'off'?

Cause everything i've read by my peers dictate more like this:

3 weeks on
3 week off
3 week on
6 weeks off
3 weeks on
9-12 weeks off

And so on and so fouth.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm, I did not know that.  Yes, I was just planning on 3 on 3 off, for four cycles.  Then I was going to take at least 12 weeks (the summer) totally off.

Are you saying I am in danger of fuckin' up my system?  I figured it'd be okay since they are short cycles.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That's a plan alright.



That an odd comment.  No adjective?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 15, 2002)

if your gonna do shorter off cycles like that, you should really use 6-oxo to recover as fast as possible.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

I was thinking the opposite since this stuff gets expensive, but you've got a point.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 15, 2002)

yeah, that shit gets expensive fast.  I might wind up using some for the last 'off' cycle though, just in case.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Are you saying I am in danger of fuckin' up my system?  I figured it'd be okay since they are short cycles.




Not sure. Ask on avantlabs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

Okay, here are some pics from last week.  They are taken exactly 3 weeks (halfway) into my 1-T cycle.  I think my weight was up abou 10 pounds or so.  If someone (Kuso) more sophisticated than me can post them side by side with my pics from 4 weeks ago we can tell if I am getting bigger or just fatter (not the pics from the beginning of this thread).

PS. Ignore the bodyhair, its getting shaved!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

Double Bi


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

Rear Double


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

arms


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2002)

Looking fantastic man.

We even get a glimpse of a chin. How graceful.

But seriously dude, you NEED to shave that rug currently covering your torso.

But why have you chopped your belly off the photos? We can't tell whether you are getting fatter or not, not that i think you are if i recall your last photos.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

You only had two from before the T-1 Cycle that were the same pose. But here how's this.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

awesome gains dude, lookin good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry, here is the belly, and a full view of the "rug".  I don't think I look that much fatter, but it is and inch bigger.

DV, thanx for that.  I am hard on myself but the latest double bi, does look more muscular by comparison.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

Yeah TP it's more noticable. And not a prob. you can always email them to me and I'll fix the stuff for ya. 

nah not fatter, you know how to cycle your carbs you'll lose that inch, in about a week. But I can tell you've made some great gains. 

I'm hard on myself to, so totally understand.


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

bi looks better, and your traps look even BIGGER 

Sure not all fat you are putting on


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Nope I don't see any difference... but that's just me... only more hair! Lots of hair!

Don't get me wrong, you already look great TP, I just don't see it...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Nope I don't see any difference... but that's just me... only more hair! Lots of hair!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you already look great TP, I just don't see it...



I like this comment, too often you just get the generic, "yeah, looking better".  I tend to agree Lina.  Except the fact is that I AM 15 pounds heavier, and its not 15 pounds of HAIR!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

*Monday, November 18, 2002*

Weighed in a fat 220 today.  This was my goal weight at the end of the six week cycle, so I am here pretty quickly.  I say fat because my stomach after four weeks is an inch bigger than after three weeks and my arms measure the same as before (not good).  Prolly why I weight 220!

Well, shoulder feels good.  This morning I felt great.  Warmed up very quickly and I felt so good I attempted the 150s on the incline.  I have NEVER attempted these before.  I now know why ??? I couldn???t get them into position so I had to drop them.  Oh well.  I then did the 140s for 7 reps which is the most I have done this year (previous best was 7+1 two weeks ago).  After that the w/o was all down hill as my strength regressed yet again.  These are all reasons why I think the shorter 3 week growth cycles will work better.

Last week, week 4, I upped the 1T to 9 ccs and as of this weekend I upped it again to 10ccs.  Also for the next 5 days I???ll be taking 300mg of 19 Nor, 300 mg of 4-dione and 3g of trib, just to finish up and old bottle.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2002)

Depending on how closer the camera was to you for the second photo, you DO look slightly bigger.

And forget about the belly for now. You'll drop that inch or so after a week when you drop your carbs and eat less food overall.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Pics were taken in the same place, same lighting, same time of day, both on Sundays, same distance, but the crop and zoom may be different.  Crop is necessary to fit the damn pics into a post!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

TP,

Your traps and bi's definitely look bigger, i have no doubt in my mind.  I think for your next swing at PH's you just shouldn't overdo the training like this time, and make sure to stear clear of overtraining.  Better to slightly undertrain than to overtrain IMO.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

So since you've reached your desired 220 are you going to cut now?  

Well 220 is reached but did you determine how much of that was muscle gain vs fat gain?  

I agree, 1 inch off the belly is nuttin'.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks Yan.  I don't think I was overtraining if you cycle your training, like I tend to do.  And if I was overtraining than the 1T certainly did not support increased volume.

Lina, I have two weeks left on my bulk cycle, so no cut yet.  I will look to maintain through the new year.  Then I will cycle my bulk for the next 24 weeks.  I will do 4 weeks bulk to 2 weeks cut.  Hopefully that way I can maintain BF but increase bodyweight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

sounds like a good plan there TP.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

WOW!!!!  A chin shot...and a smile shot too!!! 

When do we get to see anything "above" the neck?

Seriously -- you look great!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks fitbabe.

So no one commented on me dropping the 150s?


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Try them again.  Maybe you need help from someone handing you them so you can get into position first...


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks Yan.  I don't think I was overtraining if you cycle your training, like I tend to do.  And if I was overtraining than the 1T certainly did not support increased volume.
> 
> Lina, I have two weeks left on my bulk cycle, so no cut yet.  I will look to maintain through the new year.  Then I will cycle my bulk for the next 24 weeks.  I will do 4 weeks bulk to 2 weeks cut.  Hopefully that way I can maintain BF but increase bodyweight.



I totally agree with the lad. Just train as if you're not on the 1-T. It may support more volume, but as far as i'm concerned, your volume was already high. You just pushed it through the roof IMO.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

dude, I can't say anything, I'm trying the 80's tonight. lmao So even for trying the 150's I have to give you major respect. 

Wasn't your training partner there today or something. And next time I bet you'll get them.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks fitbabe.
> 
> So no one commented on me dropping the 150s?




haha, fool.

Of course not.

The fact that you can press the 140's is enough to deter anyone from trying that little transaction.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> So no one commented on me dropping the 150s?


Damn dude! You dropped the 150's??? You gotta do better!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

The skinny is that yes, my partner was there.  On inclines I need to kick the DB fom my knees into the start position.  Then he helps me on the first press (cuz of the bad shoulder).  I DO NOT count that one, then I start my set.  I couldn't get the 150s into position.

I am NOT going to try them next week.  Instead I'll try and get 8 or 9 with the 140s.  The next cylce after the new year I WILL get the 150s up in the second or 3 week and I'll get at least 6 reps!  Write it down!

Then each cycle I'll get the next pair of DBs TOO!  (My gym goes up to 200s!)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> even for trying the 150's I have to give you major respect.


Same here!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the lad. Just train as if you're not on the 1-T. It may support more volume, but as far as i'm concerned, your volume was already high. You just pushed it through the roof IMO.



I think for me that try of training stimulates serious strength and muscle increases.  I also think that my body can't handle it when training to failure for more than a couple of weeks.  This is part of the reason why I set up the cycling the way I outlined last week.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The skinny is that yes, my partner was there.  On inclines I need to kick the DB fom my knees into the start position.  Then he helps me on the first press (cuz of the bad shoulder).  I DO NOT count that one, then I start my set.  I couldn't get the 150s into position.
> 
> I am NOT going to try them next week.  Instead I'll try and get 8 or 9 with the 140s.  The next cylce after the new year I WILL get the 150s up in the second or 3 week and I'll get at least 6 reps!  Write it down!
> ...


It's a pain to get heavy db's into position. I helped a guy today with 110's. Pain in the ass!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

Alright I'm holdin ya to the increase in weight each cycle. **writing that down** Yeah getting them into position is the worst, especially when you have a shoulder you have to watch out for. Luckily mine has stayed healthy so far.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I think for me that try of training stimulates serious strength and muscle increases.  I also think that my body can't handle it when training to failure for more than a couple of weeks.  This is part of the reason why I set up the cycling the way I outlined last week.


 
During my first cycle of 1 test/4-ad I was able to do chest twice a week easy! Once I was off several weeks I had to go back to once a week. Now On my second cycle, I'm back to twice a week. Got a PR today of 305 lbs @ 187lbs. See how close to 315 I can get...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> It's a pain to get heavy db's into position. I helped a guy today with 110's. Pain in the ass!



Well, 110s are easy.  Thats a warmup weight.  In fact, before I tried the 150s I did a "warm up" with the 130s for 4 easy reps.  Didn't even need any help with those.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2002)

Ask someone to pass a DB up to you while you throw up one with two arms.

Get into position, recieve the 'bell and off you trott.

Today, Roy Patterson (last years Mr Britain) was doing inclines with the 70's and had me and another guy pass BOTH of them up to him. That was a pain in the ass, i can tell you. Especially since my bis were already fried from curling.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Well, 110s are easy.  Thats a warmup weight.  In fact, before I tried the 150s I did a "warm up" with the 130s for 4 easy reps.  Didn't even need any help with those.


Damn! I thought the 110's were heavy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

The 70s or 170s?

My partner had a bitch of a time getting the DB up on my knee, let along at pressing height.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

TP, so I assume you were happy with your cycle? Isn't it done?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

This week and next week.  Six week cycle.  Happy?  I am satisfied.  I am not yet even past personal bests except with curling.  I also think all my gains came the first two weeks.  I also think I gained too much fat.

If I had to guess I'd say I added:
4 pounds muscle
4 pounds fat
8 pounds water


But yes, my muscles feel harder and thicker.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

TP,

i think Rob means 70kg's, and if not that Mr. Britain must be pretty weak.  I can do 70lber's and i can get them up by themselves.

Re:dropping the 150's-

What's da matter TP, can't get it up?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i think Rob means 70kg's, and if not that Mr. Britain must be pretty weak.  I can do 70lber's and i can get them up by themselves.



Oh.  Yeah he said 36=80s right?  So that means he's talking roughly 160s.  Nice.  So when I get teh 160s in March or so does that mean I can be Mr. Britain?





> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Re:dropping the 150's-
> 
> What's da matter TP, can't get it up?



Nope.  Must be the 1-T.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Oh.  Yeah he said 36=80s right?  So that means he's talking roughly 160s.  Nice.  So when I get teh 160s in March or so does that mean I can be Mr. Britain?



Yeah, go over there and show em what us Yanks are made of!



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nope.  Must be the 1-T.



lol, i've been having the opposite effect.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This week and next week.  Six week cycle.  Happy?  I am satisfied.  I am not yet even past personal bests except with curling.  I also think all my gains came the first two weeks.  I also think I gained too much fat.
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say I added:
> ...


I must be odd then. My gains always don't start showing until the third week. Then I get gains for several weeks! I wanted to keep cycles at four weeks, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 
> lol, i've been having the opposite effect.



Actually, its had no effect one way or the other.  But then, I am much older and married with kids!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> I must be odd then. My gains always don't start showing until the third week. Then I get gains for several weeks! I wanted to keep cycles at four weeks, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to??



I guess it effects people differently.  We need to do cycles that will work best for us.  Thats why its important to keep detailed notes.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I guess it effects people differently.  We need to do cycles that will work best for us.  Thats why its important to keep detailed notes.



Very true.  I've been extra meticulous with my journal now that i've started this stuff.  I want to make sure that it works, and if not i'm not going to waste my money on it.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Oh.  Yeah he said 36=80s right?  So that means he's talking roughly 160s.  Nice.  So when I get teh 160s in March or so does that mean I can be Mr. Britain?



If you saw Roy up close and in the flesh, you'd realise that the answer to that question is not "no".

It is "no fucking chance!"


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> If you saw Roy up close and in the flesh, you'd realise that the answer to that question is not "no".
> ...



Maybe not after a few more stacks!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

So where is this workout?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Gimme some time!


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

So when bulking, you don't care to stick to just 'clean' carbs/fats?  

Things like, alcohol, quesadilllas, buttered popcorn, white tortillas, white rice, wouldn't that make you gain fat faster rather than the slow burning carbs?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Gimme some time!



You got 5 minutes til I go to bed


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> You got 5 minutes til I go to bed



You'll have to read it when you get up cuz now I have to answer Lina!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> So when bulking, you don't care to stick to just 'clean' carbs/fats?
> 
> Things like, alcohol, quesadilllas, buttered popcorn, white tortillas, white rice, wouldn't that make you gain fat faster rather than the slow burning carbs?



Yes.  And no.

First let me say thanks for checking up on me and reading the details!

Now.  I agree with you in general.  And I particularly agree when cutting and when seeking to lose that stubborn bodyfat (you know losing the last 5-10 pounds).

In other words at the fringes I think it matters a lot.  When bulking, and particurly when eating over 4000 cals, I don't believe it matters all that much.  I don't believe for example, that eating terribly versus eating clean, holding cals constant, over a 6 week period could result in more than a pound or 2 in fat, tops.

Of course, it is important to get enough good cals in the form of protein, carbs and fat in order to increase muscle mass.

So, all that said, I do eat realtively clean.  If you have been reading everyday or scanning back, I think you will see that.

Also, as a practical issue.  I haven'y sworn off those foods for life.  So if I don't have them once or twice a week when bulking, when will I?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

*Tuesday, November 19, 2002*

I feel awesome today.  My workouts yesterday and today especially felt great.  Major progression on legs.  This is week 3 versus week 5 (and week three was a bunch stronger than weeks 1 and 2!)

?????????????????????..Week 1??????..Week 3?????????..Week 5 (today)
1 1/4 Squats??????.315 x 5????????????.315 x 8?????????..335 x 8
????????????????????????295 x 6????????????335 x 6?????????...365 x 6
????????????????????????275 x 6...?????????355 x 4?????????...385 x 4

Hack Squats.??????270 x 8??????..???.360 x 10??????.???410 x 10
????????????????????????270 x 8??????..???.410 x 7??????...???450 x 10

Leg Press??????..6 plates x 12???...9 plates x 9???.???10plates x 10
?????????????????????6 plates x 12???..10 plates x89???...12plates x 6

SLDL???????????????185 x 6????????????185 x 10??????.???..225 x 10
???????????????.???.???185 x 6?????????.???245 x 6??????...???.275 x 5

Leg Curls?????????50 x 6????????????..60 x 8???????????????.70 x 7
??????????????????.???50 x 6????????????..60 x 8???????????????.60 x 8

I also did some light bis today.  Interestingly, today I felt and looked harder and denser, in terms of upper body mass.  That is odd since I still look and feel fatter.  Oh well, I feel great and I???ll ride the high.


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Yes.  And no.
> ...



Oh yeah... I forgot to add Nachos  to the list! Yeah, I have been checking your journal every now and then so I am aware of what you are eating... 

You are right that if you are talking bout 4000 cals and if you eat clean most of the time the lil' junk in proportion might not be impt but since you mentioned before that you are an easy gainer.... That is why I asked yesterday if you have measured bf% or LBM along the way...This may work in your case, I guess I'm plain ol' jealous of (1) 4000 cals (2) that yu can eat that stuff (junk)!!!!!  

But you are right about enjoying your bulk!!


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

Great job on the weights!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Maybe not after a few more stacks!




haha. I don't think he's on quite the same sort of 'stacks' as you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... I forgot to add Nachos  to the list! Yeah, I have been checking your journal every now and then so I am aware of what you are eating...
> ...



No I haven't measured bodyfat.  I have no accurate way of telling.  That's whay I am taking the pics and sharing with you all (bodyhair and all).  So its not just words on a page.

I am an easy gainer.  But again, if I gain, I believe its the cals in general and not so much the source.

I'd like to here Rob's (and Yan's) take on this though.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

Ironically, i think i try to eat cleaner when bulking than when cutting.

When you're cutting, types of carbs mean little (besides the health aspect) since the calories won't be there to store anything. They'll be taking away instead.

However, insulin promotes LPL (stores fat) and eating junk basically puts you in a more fat storing environment, so i try and eat as 'clean' as possible because the calories _are_ there to be stored as fat, which we obviously don't want.

When cutting i continue to lift the same weights, but i'm more aware of overall calories. When gaining, i lift the same weights, but i'm more aware of the types of calories.

No doubt someone is gonan try and call me out on contradiction, but i'm not contradicting myself.

When you cut, you do it slowly to ensure only fat is lost (or as much fat and as little muscle as possible). You continue to lift heavy to send your body signals to retain muscle tissue. You eat in calorie deficit, so regardless of the types of food you eat, your body MUST tap into stored sources to fuel metabolic processes. When you get to more stubborn leanness, as TP said, the types of carbs you eat become more important because anything not low GI can stir cravings and possibly make you break diet. Insulin can also be a bastard when it comes to stubborn fat (especially for women) so a low carb diet may even be a good idea.

When you gain, you (hopefully) control calories to ensure slow WEIGHT gain. Calories don't dictate what weight is _put on_. Heavy-ass weight lifting and calorie _types_ DO. Eating clean foods in calorie surplus reduces the chances of the the muscle to fat gain ratio being tipped in the fat gain favour. The calories decide how much weight is put on, but it is up to you, via weight lifting, strategic food choices and placing (eg post w/o shake) etc... to decde how much added is fat and how much is muscle.

Hopefully you'll add more of the latter.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

And the above reasoning is EXACTLY why i tell people to aim for 0.5lb gain a week when gaining. 

Realistically, the natural lifter (excluding new lifters and young lifters) will only add about 2-4lb a month, which equates to about 0.5 gain a week. So it's ideal.

The second reason is cause in calorie surplus, the natural lifter (exluding new lifters and young lifters maybe) WILL put on _some_ fat, so controlling calories smart enough will reduce the amount gained. Smart training maximises the amount of muscle gained.

All in all, we aim for more muscle gained, less fat gained. Or even more fat lost, if you're lucky.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Rob is prolly right but I like my answer better!

Rob, my only worry about that logic (and you know this is going to be protein related) is that when cutting your total cals are quite limited.  In that amounf of cals you MUST consume enough clean foods to ensure you don't lose muscle and -- in the beginning -- perhaps even gain a bit.  So if you are cutting and makes sure you are getting enough protein, there is little room for bad foods.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, my only worry about that logic (and you know this is going to be protein related) is that when cutting your total cals are quite limited.  In that amounf of cals you MUST consume enough clean foods to ensure you don't lose muscle



I don't understand this. 

How do you mean?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Lets say you are 210 and want to get to 190.  For me I need to eat around 2000 cals to lose weight (I know you are going to say thats low, but its what I need, trust me).

I believe that to maintain muscle you need a minimum of 1g per pound BW.  I prefer 1.5 grams.

So 300 grams is 1200 cals.  Lets say you get at least 50g of good fats.  Thats 1650.  Not a lot of cals left for bad foods and you haven't even had ANY carbs yet.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

Ahh, i see now.

If that's the case by the way, you may be hypo-thyroid.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Its possible.  If only I knew what that was....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

It could mean that if you breath four thousand and thirty-seven times on Jannuary the 4th of any year, your eyeballs will dry up and your stomach will fall out of your ass.

OR

it could mean that your thyroid "output" is slower than the norm.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Oh I definitely think that is true.  Which is why I have always been rather nervous about the 4000+ cals.  

Hmmm, interesting that you picked my wedding anniversary for your hypo.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

Ah, so such a condition arises regardless of your thyroid state?


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

I guess I agree with 1/2 of what TP said and 1/2 of what Rob said.... I think both the bulk and cut should be clean...

On a cut, I can't see just the quantity of calories being impt...does that mean I can eat Aero bars as my only food?  

And on a bulk, I wouldn't want to eat junk (if I was competing) to increase any additional unnecessary fat so that it would be a bitch to get rid of during cuts by having to do extra cardio and having to increase the cut periods...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Ah, so such a condition arises regardless of your thyroid state?



Hmmm, now this I don't get.  Partically because I am not all that up on thyroid functioning and partially because I don't know what "condition" it is you are referring to and why.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I guess I agree with 1/2 of what TP said and 1/2 of what Rob said.... I think both the bulk and cut should be clean...
> 
> On a cut, I can't see just the quantity of calories being impt...does that mean I can eat Aero bars as my only food?
> ...



Are you saying you ALWAYS eat clean?  You aren't saying THAT are you?    Cuz I read your journal too.


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I guess I agree with 1/2 of what TP said and 1/2 of what Rob said.... I think both the bulk and cut should be clean...
> 
> On a cut, I can't see just the quantity of calories being impt...does that mean I can eat Aero bars as my only food?
> ...



I'm not the one competing but if I had to strut my ass in public you bet I would be eating as clean as possible cauz it's my cellulite that would be reflecting under those oh-so-bright lights!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm, now this I don't get.  Partically because I am not all that up on thyroid functioning and partially because I don't know what "condition" it is you are referring to and why.



The condition: "It could mean that if you breath four thousand and thirty-seven times on Jannuary the 4th of any year, your eyeballs will dry up and your stomach will fall out of your ass."


The reason: "Hmmm, interesting that you picked my wedding anniversary for your hypo."


I guess it was a rather feeble attempt at a joke on my part.

I'll go hang my head in shame for a bit.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

Well if anyone cares, i'll chime in with my opinion.

Basically in a perfect world i would love to be able to eat clean all the time, bulk or cut for the reasons mentioned.  however when i cut i just have this super strict bodybuilder'ish mentality of discipline and all that.  But when i bulk, i just stop caring for some reason.  For instance i will eat some strawberry preserves with my cottage cheese or i will have a slice or two of pizza if i really want to.

I agree with Rob on the scientific end, but i agree with TP on the practical end and i tend to lean towards the practical side of things on a bulk.

EDIT: Fixed grammatical errors, lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

shiat, being on the west coast, it takes forever to catch up with your journal every morning. 

Awesome weights on the legs!!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> shiat, being on the west coast, it takes forever to catch up with your journal every morning.



Its a PITA for me too, however i go to school in the morning so no internet access.  By the time i get to work, this place isn't as active.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> I'm not the one competing but if I had to strut my ass in public you bet I would be eating as clean as possible cauz it's my cellulite that would be reflecting under those oh-so-bright lights!



Hmmm, I am not competing either.  MIGHT compete sometime in the future but that is way down the road.  See the difference between the bulk and the cut?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I mostly agree with TCD on the scientific end, but i agree with TP on the practical end and i tend to lean towards the practical side of things on a bulk.



And that pretty much sums up our biggest difference!

And yes Rob, that was a feeble attempt at a joke.  It had potential, but no follow through.


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> It could mean that if you breath four thousand and thirty-seven times on Jannuary the 4th of any year, your eyeballs will dry up and your stomach will fall out of your ass.



Wonder what the meaning of using my B`day is ??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice sleep?  Your b-day?  I guess you missed it buts its my anniversay.  And I think he picked it out of a hat?  Weird!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

LOL....bit of a coinkydink.

Sleep was way too short...eyes are blury...will read this when I get back from work. Have a good day..er..night


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

TP,

your progression seems insane to me.  I think you should try your hand at pl'ing, you have some pretty impressive numbers.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

I've always considered it, as a goof mostly.  I prefer bodybuilding.  Plus my gym has a powerlifting team and some of those dudes are f-in strong.  Most of them are fatties though!

The progression has been nice.  I will be psyched when I start breaking through my personal bests.


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

What up yo?

How has the 1-T cycle been going?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Well.  If you scan through the crap Fade you can see my updates.  Strength has gone way up and I have gained about 15 pounds, I'd estimate evenly split three ways -- water, fat, and muscle.

I posted some progess pics a few pages back that DV was able to split for me.


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

k


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

k


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

Just curious.........With the luck you've had this time, do you see yourself doing more 1-test or 4/ad?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2002)

I am going to do a couple of short stacks.  1T with another ph.  I am going to change the ph each time and compare results.  Read back a few pages for details.

BTW, I wouldn't call it luck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Thursday, November 21, 2002

This week I have felt awesome.  Muscles are very hard and very dense (both look and feel) if that makes any sense.  I now definitely feel that I have had a noticeable increase in muscle over the last 4 ½ weeks.  I am looking forward to the off cycle and working my tail off to keep the strength but lose some of the water and distended stomach.  Then I will be able to tell if I gained and real fat ??? which I think I did, but not TOO much.

I have felt really strong this week as well.  In addition to my very good chest and leg workouts back yesterday was very nice:

WORKOUT:

Pullups:
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x6
BW x 8
The only increase I have had on these is the fact that I weigh more.
Deadlifts:
425 x 1
445 x 2
405 x 1
My grip really failed me on these ??? need to use straps next week!
Barbell Rows:
275 x 7
275 x 5
Nice progression here.  Not only more reps, but immaculate form.  Personal bests.
Seated Cable Rows
280 x 6
270 x 7
These weights seem incredible to me.  They are by far personal bests and this is not an easier cable machine than most.  If anything this one is MORE difficult than most.
Lat Pulls:
170 x 8
140 x 10

This morning I lifted as well, don???t some light chest, calves, traps and rear delts.  Felt good.  Since the last two weeks I took it easy this week and next week will be super hard, high frequency, high volume.  It???s the last two weeks of 1T, so the week after I am gonna rest up and only lift on 2 days.  When I train like this my numbers go through the roof, only prob is that my body breaks down quickly.  Since I???ll be resting up anyway I want to kick some ass and see if I can break all my personal records next week.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 21, 2002)

Good stuff captain.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks chief!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

good luck next week. But some awesome weights your pushing around.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 21, 2002)

LOL...captain...chief

I'm not sure why its funny, but it just is.

BTW TP i think you gorilla suit can rival DP's


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Friday, November 22, 2002

Good workout this morning in terms of numbers and progression, but I didn???t FEEL as good today ??? not that I felt bad, just the rest of the week was an extraordinary feeling.  In any event, I did arms this morning and progressed nicely here is the workout:

Barbell Curl
160 x 6 (1 extra rep)
155 x 8 (3 extras reps)
145 x 8 (extra 10 pounds plus an extra rep)
Preacher Curls
105 x 4
105 x 3
Incline Dumbbell Curl
40s x 6
40s x 7
Concentration Curl (six count)
35 x 6

Close Grip Bench
275 x 10 (extra 3 reps)
295 x 5 (most weight ever)
275 x 8 
One-arm Overhead Press
55 x 7 (extra rep)
50 x 7
45 x 12
Reverse Pressdown
170 x 15
180 x 12
180 x 12


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

I can`t remember what the last one waas like.... but thems some nice w8`s there


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Damn man you ARE drunk.  I wrote next to each set the progression over last week!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Opps    Tell me you edited that in right??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Ah, nope!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 22, 2002)

Gosh darn you're strong!  I like that!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Gee thanks!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 22, 2002)

Nice progression TP, wish i could move as much weight as you.  One day though, you better watch out 

I friggin love drunkin posters, they just crack me the hell up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Dude you should.  I didn't start lifting until I was 20.  And I have never lifted for more than 2 1/2 years straight.

You have a GREAT start and an awesome knowledge base at such a young age.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 22, 2002)

I see what you're saying, but I guess its just human nature to want things now not later.  You know what I mean?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

i'm with Yanick, I want to get up to those numbers. But unlike him I started even later than you TP. So not sure if I can expect to get that far. But gonna do my best. 

Awesome numbers by the way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks fellas but in all honesty it took me no more than 2 1/2 years.  In all fairness I bench 303 6 months into my first lifting program -- but I weighted 245!!

I do gain muscle easily, but fat as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

cool, your one of the lucky ones


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I do gain muscle easily, but fat as well.



we're in the same boat on that one TP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

Speaking of which, I am feeling rather fat right now, must be all the beer and gummi bears!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Speaking of which, I am feeling rather fat right now, must be all the beer and gummi bears!



Gummi Bears?  Now that's not fair. Actually it's cool but ya just made me hungry for them now. lmao


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

*Monday, November 25, 2002*

Workout was awesome today and I felt/feel great.  Pump was great and I FEEL like my muscles are stretching out of my skin.  How I feel was adequately summed up by my Israeli friend in the gym today ??? ???You look bigger???.wider???.By Much.???

Not much else to say.  This is my official last week on 1T.  I think what I am going to do is next week drop my cals to 3800.  I???ll still be in surplus.  Further, I will only be lifting 2 days (W and F) so I???ll be burning less cals.  In addition, I am going to start EC, and I am going to continue taking 1T in very small doses just in the AM (got this idea from some posts by Dante at Avant labs forum).  That is just for a week.  Also, I???ll be taking the 6-Oxo.  I am also rethinking my bulk/cut cycles after the new year.  I am thinking of doing a show in July.  In addition, I can???t get much bigger than this because my work wardrobe is at maximum capacity at 220.  Everything is tight (this includes the pants).  So any further increase in muscle will have to have a corresponding decrease in BF.  I am NOT buying an ew work wardrobe.   Here was todays w/o as compared with week one.  This marks my total strength gain in chest for the cycle.

WORKOUT:

*Week 1????????????..??????Week 2*

*Incline Dumbbell Press: *
130s x 6 + 2????????????140 x 7
130s x 3 + 2????????????130 x 9
100 x 9 + 1????????????.130 x 7

*Bench Press:*
315 x 2 + 2????????????275 x 10
275 x 7???????????????...315 x 8
245 x 10???????????????365 x 2

*Dips:*
(BW + 90) x 6??????.(BW + 135) x 5
(BW + 90) x 5??????(BW + 90) x 7

*Cable Crossovers:*
80 x 12???????????????110 x 11
80 x 10???????????????100 x 9

Plus today I did some ???light??? shoulders
Military Press
185 x 1
205 x 6
205 x 4
185 x 7


----------



## kuso (Nov 25, 2002)

WOW  Some HUGE increases there!! Very well done. 

Hows your shoulder feeling right now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Right now?  Feels pretty damn good.  As me tomorrow.

Obviously, it felt good this morning, though I could feel it wasn't 100%.

I think next week I am going to max out on the bench, deadlift and squat and see what I can do.  My goals are 415, 465, and 465 respectively.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

huge numbers there.   Luckily being a tech T-Shirts are a norm so for me upgrading clothes isn't that big a deal. But for suits I can totally understand your point. That would suck!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say to minimally redo my wardrobe it'd be 5g easy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn bro now that's some serious cash. But you also have nice stuff, heck I don't even own one suit. 

But in your line of work you need it. Awesome to hear your feelin awesome after the weekend. Looks like the shoulder couldn't have been bothering you much.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Not much 'tall.  But I am on the way to see the doc now just to get it looked at, since this is a chronic problem.

Yup, its expensive when you can't by a suit or shirt off the rack.  All of mine are custom made.  In fact I just had 11 new shirts shipped to me -- I hope they still fit!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 25, 2002)

TP,

Good job on the progress man.  I wish i had your worries, my clothes story is a bit wierd.  I was fat, then i lost it all, my clothes were big, now i'm getting bigger so my old fat clothes are fitting me like a normal person now.  I'll be a happy camper when i outgrow my existing wardrobe (which is pretty much a few pairs of jeans a t-shirts, lol)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi TP 

Miss me???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey B!  Yes I have, thought you disappeared.  Everything okay?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, I'd say to minimally redo my wardrobe it'd be 5g easy.


 Depending on how much needs done you can take them up/out. I just had to have a pair of pants taken in and a jacket let out in the shoulders. About $50. Lots cheaper than a new suit..


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Wouldn't work.  It would need to be let out everywhere.  Arms, chest, back, waist....its okay though, when I lose some of the BF I'll have room to add muscle!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey B!  Yes I have, thought you disappeared.  Everything okay?


Doing great... now! 

Check out my journal...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2002)

*Tuesday, November 26, 2002*

Don???t feel quite as good today (rather flat and ???puffy???) but still had a most excellent leg workout.  After making some serious headway in terms of gains on the squat and hack squat a small crowd gathered around the leg press when I first did 10 plates for 11 reps and then 12 plates per for 7 reps.  It was kinda amusing.

I have come to the conclusion that at least half of my gains are owed to the increased cal intake.  I have also concluded that a 4000+ cal diet is way to much for me under any circumstances.  I think 3600 should be more than enough for proper growth and less than 3000 to cut.  Here was this mornings w/o as compared to week 1.

Still weighing in at 220.  Holding right there.


*Week 1????????????..??????Week 2*

*1 1/4 Squats:*
315 x 5??????????????????..365 x 8
295 x 6???????????????.???.385 x 5
275 x 6???????????????..???365 x 6

*Hack Squats:*
270 x 8???????????????....450 x 12
270 x 8???????????????....500 x 8

*Leg Press:*
6 plates x 12????????????.10 x 11
6 plates x 12????????????.12 x 7

Then I did some leg curls.  No SLDLs cuz I was hurtin today.  I you remember my legs looked considerably better before starting this.  With these gains I expect that when we compare next Sunday???s pics with the before pics, the legs should show significant improvement.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 27, 2002)

TP,

do you do free weight hack squats or machine? Just curious, i tried doing free weight hack squats a while ago and almost busted my ass, its an awkward motion.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Yan, actually I am embarrassed to say I am not sure what a free weight hack squat is.  I do the hacks on a machine that is on a 45 degree angle.  Back against the pad and shoulders pushing up against pads.  I load it with free weights, its not a cable.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 27, 2002)

Nothing to be embarassed about TP.  I read about it through sheer luck, its not exactly one of the most talked about exercises.

A free weight hack squat is basically performed like a behind the back deadlift.  You hold the bar behing you, underneath your ass, and squat.  I hear that raising up the heels helps with balance, but i've never tried that.

EDIT:Whoa, thats freaky.  The post has a typo, 'behing,' but when i edit it and put a 'd' there, it still says behing.  hmmm


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like an odd exercise.  Can't understand why its a useful exercise though.

Off do do back now.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving dude.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2002)

Happy Belated Thanksgiving all (especially B and DV!)!  Hope no one ate TOO much!!!  It was fun being on a bulk!

Well, today is the last day of my official 6 week cycle, I'll prolly take some pics later.  My workouts last wee were generally good.  Bis was good.  Popped an oblique going heavy on the deads so back w/o was cut short.  Now I need to retain my gains!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

*Monday, December 2, 2002*

This is my post-cycle, post Thanksgiving, Post.  Some notes:  I felt huge all weekend long.  Most of my shirts are fitting rather tight and I look pretty good ??? not bad for gaining 2 ½ inches on the ole belly.  Yet, my muscles are kind of flat.  I expect that will go away as I drop some of the water and a bit???o the fat.  I think this stuff worked great.  It helped me blast through plateaus and made significant strength and size gains.  If the gains are real (i.e. stay after I diet down), which I believe they are, this product is great.  The extra food and protein I believe helped as well.  

I???d like to retain this strength/size over the next month whilst I recover and I???d like to lose about 8 pounds or so (half water half fat).  Then over the next two, 3 week cycles, get into some strength zones that I have only dreamed of previously.  I???d like to do that w/o gaining as much fat so my cals are going to be more in the mid 3000 range, which I believe will be plenty for my slow metabolism.  Here are my final comparisons from week 1 to week 6.



*Overall Progression:

................Before............After*

Weight.......208..............222 

Arms.........16 3/4.............18 
Stomach......39................41 1/2
Waist...........37................38 1/2
Forearms.....13 1/4..........14 1/4

Incline.......130 x 4...........140 x 7
....Dumbbell 
Bench.......315 x 4...........315 x 8 
Close Grip..245 x 7..........295 x 7 
Pullup.......BW x 12..........+25 x 7 
Deadlift......405 x 4..........445 x 2
Barbell Row..265 x 6........275 x 7 
1 1/4 Squat..365 x 4........385 x 5 
Military Press....................245 x 4 
Curl............135 x 7..........160 x 8

The secondary movements all increased significantly as well.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

1 1/4" on arms. That's incredible. I would be very happy if I was you! What do you plan to take post cycle now to keep your gains?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

I am going to keep cals, and especially fat and protein pretty high (mid to high 3000s) for at least 2 weeks.  EC.  Creatine.  And I thought I bought a bottle of 6-oxo, but I guess I didn't.  I am going to order it shortly and start when it gets here.

I am also going to take very small amounts of 1T at bedtime for the next 4 or 5 days.  

BTW, my only side was lethargy.  And maybe its psychosomatic, but I already feel like its gone.  Weird.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

ouch, pulled your oblique?  That had to hurt like hell. 

Hope it's feeling better. Very impressive gains, and I could have swarn you said you ordered some of the 6-OXO right after you bought the 1-T.

Looks like good post cycle supplimentation.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> BTW, my only side was lethargy.  And maybe its psychosomatic, but I already feel like its gone.  Weird.


You'll be able to tell by your workouts. Mine still increased the week following when I stopped. The 2nd week I maintained. It wasn't until the 3rd or 4th week my weight dropped and my strength dropped a little. It usually takes a couple weeks to get out your system!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah, I swear I did, but I can't find it!  I am losing my mind.

Also, as post-theraphy, I have decreased my volume and have more off days, at least for the first two weeks.  This week I am going to max out on all my major lifts and do little else.

DG, I meant that the lethargy is gone.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2002)

Phenomenal progress, Sir.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Rob, I am pretty pleased.  I am curious to see how I look after losing the bloat.  I am also curious as to how the next cycles will go.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh one last thing.  The pumps I have had, particularly in bis, have been OUTRAGEOUS the last few weeks.

Last week my bis got pumped from that brief back work out -- it lasted two days.  And my bis are STILL slightly pumped from my friday workout.  Insane feeling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Food intake, first day post cycle:

*Total Cals:   3807    
Fat: 150g 39% 
Carbs: 173g  15% 
  Fiber: 39 
Protein: 404g  46%*

I'll go higher carbs and lower fat on training days.


----------



## Adidas (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey TP,

It has been awhile since I have checked in.  You are doing AWESOME!  Congrats on your progress!!  You seem to know what works and how to maximize your gains!  Someday I will get the hang of this


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks A.  Actually, its mostly trial and error.  Half of what I have been doing recently is experimental (for me) and based on stuff I have recently learned of/about.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Half of what I have been doing recently is experimental (for me) and based on stuff I have recently learned of/about.


Didn't know you went that way TP...  Do tell what you've learned


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, its all posted here, if you've been following.  

And I have always stated that I believe in experimenting.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

All I see is stuff about your 1-T and your bulking cycle  

Where's the scoop on your recent experimenting???


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> *Monday, December 2, 2002*
> 
> *Overall Progression:
> ...


So when do we (*I*) get pics???


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

THAT IS THE EXPERIMENTING!  That, plus variations in my training, which have been discussing in detail.  That, plus significantly bumping calories and manipulating macros which has been discussed in detail and linked to fitday.  That, plus having a relatively detailed plan of reducing cals over the next 4 weeks and manipulating workouts in hopes of priming my body for 3 or 4 3 week bulk/3 week cut cycles after the new new. 

Should I go on?

More pics?  I posted my before pics and my half way pics, and I took and will post my final pics.  But these are all muscle pics designed to show changes, if any.  They are hairy, untanned pics -- not pretty!  Now, starting next round of bulking/cutting into my precontest prep, those you'll find more, um, interesting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh yeah -- placed my order with 1Fast so that I am all set for my new year bulk/cut cycle.  Bought:

- BCAAs
- 3 bottles of 4 Aderm
- 32g of 1T 
- SU
- 6 OXO
- MRPs
- bulk dextrose

I'll pick up some r-ALA when he gets it and I have a bunch of whey and creatine already.  Gonna be fun!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats quite a list there TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I posted it.  I am sure Mike likes it!  He has been great.

Today I was supposed to max out on Bench, Deads, and Military Presses.  This is my very low volume week.  Anyway, I couldn't do more than 315 on deads cuz my oblique still hurts.  But I did 405 on the bench (ties my PB from 4 years ago).  It felt good so I tried 420 and couldn't get through my sticking point.  After next 3 week cycle I'll get 430 for sure.  On military I got 255 once and missed on 265.  Next time will easily get 275, promise.

Oh, and I weighed in today at 217, down 3-4 pounds.  I don't look or feel any leaner, and I am sure this is just a few pounds of water from the reduced carbs and cals (400 less per day).

Friday I'll max squat and curls and close grips.

Next week will be high volume, low (relatively speaking) weights and staying clear of failure.


----------



## kuso (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice shopping list, and great w8`s!!!! I can`t even imagine having a bench comparible to my dead


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

Just means I have a weak dead!  Hey Kus, shoot me an email.


----------



## kuso (Dec 4, 2002)

TP....will do, but I`m just about to hit the sack for a coupla hours, then back off to work....sorry.

I`ll email you this time tomorrow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

K


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

dang dude, sorry to hear your oblique is still bugging you. 

Quite the shopping list. So is that your shopping list for all the way through when you plan to compete?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, I'll prolly need to pick up more whey and MRPs as I go.   I am also thinking about how and if Boldione will fit into the picture (it will somehow--I am thinking right before the show will cutting to preserve muscle, perhaps in conjunction with some 1T).  I'll prolly need more dextrose as I go.  Also, I might try adding Y as I get near the show.  That should pretty much do it.  

Also, obviously, the 1T is going to last into 2004.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> THAT IS THE EXPERIMENTING!  That, plus variations in my training, which have been discussing in detail.  That, plus significantly bumping calories and manipulating macros which has been discussed in detail and linked to fitday.  That, plus having a relatively detailed plan of reducing cals over the next 4 weeks and manipulating workouts in hopes of priming my body for 3 or 4 3 week bulk/3 week cut cycles after the new new.
> 
> Should I go on?
> ...


Don't get your panties in a knot... I just wanted to know about the "other than BB" experimenting you've been doing...

But if you don't want to share it then I suppose the pics will suffice.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2002)

BTW... I can definitely see the gains in your chest!!!  Even can see them thru the rug


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't get your panties in a knot... I just wanted to know about the "other than BB" experimenting you've been doing...
> 
> But if you don't want to share it then I suppose the pics will suffice.



Ahh, not much OTHER experiementing.  Sorry to disappoint!

Staring at my chest again huh?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 4, 2002)

TP,

have you picked the contest that you will be doing yet?

I'm assuming its going to be non-tested?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh yeah 

... looks like someone's been tanning   Got tan lines???


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

Not sure.  But my gym will be sponsoring one in July.  Its a NABBA and I am told it will be tested.  The NABBA website does not list PHs as a proscribed drug, unless I am missing something.  If I have enough time to diet down, I'll do that show.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh yeah
> 
> ... looks like someone's been tanning   Got tan lines???



Nope, no tan lines.  No tanning either.  O'natural, helped out by the lighting I guess.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm fairly certain that 1-test would make you test positive.  Although i'm not even sure WHAT specifically they test for (as in elevated levels of test or something else).

Anyway, get in touch with me.  I got my poms poms ready


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2002)

Will do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2002)

Quick update.  I have been swamped.  But its been a week since I've been off.

Last week kcals were in the mid to high 3000s.  Only lifted twice and mexed on bench (405) and squats (435, weak, I know).  Did arms as well, for a pump.

My bis, have shrunk an inch and my gut and weight are the same so this sucks.  Did chest this morning and strength was very good, so no loss there, yet.

Been taking creatine, EC, and started the 6-Oxo on Sat night.  SO that should help.  Been thinking more about training and nutrition.

I am going to reduce kcals to low 3000s, mostly cutting carbs.  This week is going to be regulat training, but next week and for 4 weeks (leading into my next 3-week cycle) I am going to do a variation of the EDT program (escalating Density Training) that I recently read about in T-mag.  I'll give more details later but it should be interesing.  I am also thinking about trying HST at some point, maybe between cycles.

Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh well, guess no one is around anymore.  Anyway, today's entry:

*Tuesday, December 10, 2002*

Okay, so I have decided to tweak a bit my nutrition and training.  I am going to take another four weeks (after this) before my next PH cycle.  My goals are to keep cals in the low 3000s for the next 2 weeks (through the new year) in hopes of dropping a few pounds of the extra fat that I added.  Then I am going to cut for 2 weeks (cycling carbs and cals in the mid 2000 range) adding UA in hopes of getting the waste back to the pre PH cycle).  My goal/intent is to keep strength the same.  Then I am going to do several short cycles with cals relatively low in hopes of gaining muscle mass while losing BF (gaining muscle while ON, losing BF while OFF).

For the next 4 weeks to keep motivation high I am going to try a new style of training.  I have been reading up on HST and EDT and want to try them both, eventually.  But I think the EDT (escalating density training, developed by Charles Staley) is better suited for the 4 week stint plus my workout partner preferred that one.

The basics on EDT.  Each BP once per week.  Two exercises per BP, two BPs per day.  Four days per week.  Not so unique.  Here is where it gets interesting.  There is no preset number of sets or reps, or rest, or timing.  Each week you must increase total Work within the allotted twenty minute time from.  Lets get more specific.  Each workout has 2 twenty minute work periods.  You also train two BPs.  Lets say, for example, Monday I will do Chest and Bis.  In the first 20 minute period I will do incline barbell presses and barbell curls.  I will alternate from one to the next, resting properly ??? this is not a giant set ??? until the 20 minutes is up.  How much weight?  Start with a weight I can do for 10 reps.  So I???ll prolly start with 275 and 135 respectively.  The weight stays the same the entire w/o.  All I count is TOTAL reps in that 20 min.  Oh, and I start out with sets of say 5 or 6, sop  that you aren???t approaching failure until the end, when you may be doing singles just to eck out a few more reps.  The next w/o my goal, the only goal, is to do more reps (work) than I did previously.  Once I beat number of reps by say 10% then I increase the weight.  Interesting huh?  Then you rest 10 minutes and begin your second 20 min work period.  CS recommends for your first cycle using machines as your muscles (he claims) will not be prepared for this and be unbelievable sore.  Do you think I can stick with machines?  Nah. So here is the routine I devised for myself, with approximate starting weights:

*Monday:  Chest and Bis*
A: Incline Barbell Press (275)
     Barbell Curl (135)
B: Bench (275)
     Seated Dumbbell Curls (50s)

*Tuesday:  Back and Tris*
A: Wide Grip Pull Downs (220)
      V-bar presses (150 on single pulley)
B:  T-Bar Rows (4 plates?)
      Close Grip Benches (275)

*Wednesday:  Legs (Quads and Hams)*
A: Front Squats (275)
     SLDL (225)
B:  Extensions (6 plates)
      Curls (80)

*Friday:  Shoulders and Calves*
A:  Military Press (225)
       Calves, seated
B:  Lateral Raises (35)
      Shrugs (405)

BTW, for anyone wanting more info, Coach Staley is a contributor/author for T-Mag and this is in the latest mag.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2002)

I read.

And i'm interested in how this EDT thing works for you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

Have you just seen the article or anything else?  You regularly read T-mag?  And you have never turned me on to it Rob, its a pretty good mag.  

You sound skeptical.  Well, at least I have peaked your interest, so it'll keep you around for a while (you have been MIA).

Though I am not sure how fair a test this is since I'll be at or below maintenance cals.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey TP!  I posted a couple pics of Cory at his Winter Dance... see what you'll have to look forward to in about 15 yrs


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw, they grow up so fast.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

AMEN!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

BTW, my chest is really f-in sore from yesterday and my legs are really aching from this morning.  Feel nice.


----------



## kuso (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey TP....it`s being read quite a bit...just too busy to post is all


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Have you just seen the article or anything else?  You regularly read T-mag?  And you have never turned me on to it Rob, its a pretty good mag.
> 
> You sound skeptical.  Well, at least I have peaked your interest, so it'll keep you around for a while (you have been MIA).
> ...




This is the first time i've heard about it. I've stopped reading about lifting and diet for the past few weeks. I started losing interest.

I used to read T-mag until it became one big advert for Biotest crap. We are talking about the e-zine, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, I was referring to the actual mag, which is the first thing I picked up, and now I have been to the e-zine.  Other way I find the info on dieting and lifting to be interesting and not your typical stuff in Flex or whatever.

At least they are upfront about their plugs.  Have you heard feedback on their products?  You called them crap, was that intentional?  I don't know anyway who uses the stuff, as big as they are.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

I've been reading your journal TP.  Nothing to add though.  Good luck with your program.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't buy magazines.

Every feedback about biotest i've heard has been crap. Never used the stuff myself, but they seem to believe that myostatin blockers work, so i hold a cinicism towards them for every other product.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I don't buy magazines.
> 
> Every feedback about biotest i've heard has been crap. Never used the stuff myself, but they seem to believe that myostatin blockers work, so i hold a cinicism towards them for every other product.



You know, I really though the info was top quality.  The one thing that bothered me was their belief re myostatin blockers.  Thats DOES cast a serious shadow over the company.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I've been reading your journal TP.  Nothing to add though.  Good luck with your program.



Seems like my usual sources of comments, whether they be positive or cynical, have little to say these days.  Hmmmm.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

looks like a very interesting and tough new plan. Can't wait to see how you progress and if you like it.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

I think you should shave your chest, stomach and back.

How's that for a source of comment?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think you should shave your chest, stomach and back.
> 
> How's that for a source of comment?



LMAO!!  Where have you been Rob?  School keeping you busy?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

This and that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think you should shave your chest, stomach and back.
> 
> How's that for a source of comment?



Now that's more like it!  About time Rob got his wit back, thought it was gone....

Yes, and I will.  Before my next cycle and round of pics, though the chest and stomach will only be trimmed.  I'll need to anyway, since I'll be using a transdermal.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think you should shave your chest, stomach and back.



It's unanimous then... TP will go bare


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Yes, and I will.  Before my next cycle and round of pics, though the chest and stomach will only be trimmed.




Yeah don't shave it yet you need it for the winter over there on the east coast.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Of all the thinks I write, all the interesting workouts and diet manipulations, which you may agree with, disagree with whatever, MY BODYHAIR gets about a page of posts.  Sheesh!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

It's just cause we want to *SEE* more of that sexy hard body!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

nah you just set yourself up for that way to easily. 

But I went and bought that T-Mag last night because you sparked my curiosity with your new lifting plan. And is has some tips on the deads, which I think I'm doing right since I'm not hurting myself but it gives me some things to watch out for in terms of bad things to make sure I don't do even by accident.

That article on training was really good, I can't wait to see what you think of it. It's something I'd definately be interested in trying if it works out for you.  It's always better to know somebody who has tried those theories out before I try them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

I like trying new stuff.  Keeps me motivated.

At the e-zine, Staley following up with a power EDT, where in a 15 minute time zone you do as many singles as possible.  That intrigues me too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

hmmm now that sounds intersting. I'll have to go read up on that. Maybe that's something to do after you do this first plan of yours. Then a few week break back to regular training and then try this one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

The problem is I having been learning so much lately there is so much I want to try.

Until I prove that another program is more effective for me, I will always have my standard rountine as the basics.  But,

I want to try the different EDTs
I want to try an 8 week cycle HST

But I also want to do a show in the summer and I don't have much time to experiment, in case it doesn't work.  Also, I'll be doing several 3 week cycles of One+ and I don't want to be doing new routines cuz then I won't know where to attribute the gains!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Not the kind of experimenting *I* had in mind


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

What *did* you have in mind?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

hummm...

Maybe a little bit of bondage???  Nothing too rough


----------



## Yanick (Dec 12, 2002)

i think we'll need a disclaimer for Butterfly's reponse, lol.

Crap, i was too late.  Damn


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hummm...
> 
> Maybe a little bit of bondage???  Nothing too rough



You doing the tying?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Perhaps... if fade doesn't get his butt in gear I may need another slave.


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> But I also want to do a show in the summer and I don't have much time to experiment, in case it doesn't work.  Also, I'll be doing several 3 week cycles of One+ and I don't want to be doing new routines cuz then I won't know where to attribute the gains!



Hi Tp! 

Haven't checked in for a while but sounds like you are doing well! 

Great goals for 2003!!

That means more pics for us ...

How are things?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 17, 2002)

How's tricks?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> How's tricks?



Eh.  Haven't started EDT yet, whole family has been sick and I'm playing nurse.  Maybe I'll start tonight when they are all asleep.

Aside from that not much has changed.

I feel fat and like I lost all/most of the gains, though I still weigh a bloated 220+.

Glad ya asked?

I'll check out those readings tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh, glad to see you back though, Rob.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah Rob, its nice you around again.  Beating on newbies and all.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2002)

Obviously, I have not been regular with this journal lately.  As I have stated.  I am still at my highest weight despite reducing cals from 4300 to around 3000.  Lately I have stopped keeping track but I know I am still in that range.  I have lost strength, that much was obvious last night.

My goal for this and the next three weeks is to drop 8 pounds or so, and bring some strength back up.  I???ll be doing this by taking SU the last two weeks and am starting this week the need EDT program as outlined before.  Last night I started and I only had time for one 20 min zone, not two.  It kicked my ass!  Good pump, hell I even got winded.  I liked it.  Though the weights were too heavy.  I was supposed to use what I can do for 10 reps or so, then only do sets of 5.  Well I did incline bench with 275 and curls with 135, that should have been easy.  I was damn near failure at 5, which sucked.  So I guess I???ll just have to make sure at each three week cycle I push well into new strength territory.  If I do that next cycle I will be clearly setting new PBs, which should be fun.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2002)

Monday, December 23, 2002

Merry eve of Christmas-eve.

I???ll start updating regularly again when I get close to my next cycle (mid-Jan).  For the meantime I am in my second week and first FULL week of my EDT training.

I like it.  Its tough, I sweat, and you push yourself pretty hard.  I would not want to do this long term, but it???s a good break.  I???ll see how I feel after a month.  I will use it for 4 weeks between each 3 week One+ cycle.

The number equals total reps in a 20 minute time frame.  Again, in A (or B) I do as many reps as possible of BOTH exercises in 20 minutes.  I generally wind up with 7 sets per exercise or 14 sets in 20 minutes.  These weights are what I can do for around 10 reps or so, but on the first 2-4 sets am working at 5-7 reps, then I decrease reps so that I stay 1 short of failure.  Each week I need to beat the previous number of reps in the same time frame.  But if I get more than 40 reps I???ll up the weight.

*Monday:  Chest and Bis???......Week 1???..Week 2???Week 3???Week 4*
A: Incline Barbell Press (275)??????..27????????????...29
     Barbell Curl (135)????????????.???.??????.???27????????????..31
B: Bench (275)??????????????????????????????.10??????????????????35
     Seated Dumbbell Curls (50s)???.???..10????????????...43

*Tuesday:  Back and Tris*
A: Wide Grip Pull Downs (200)????????????42
      V-bar presses (130 on single pulley)???.47
B:  T-Bar Rows (4 plates)?????????????????????25
      Close Grip Benches (275)???????????????..26

*Wednesday:  Legs (Quads and Hams)*
A: Front Squats (255)????????????????????????..15
     SLDL (225)??????????????????......???????????????.21
B:  Extensions (6 plates)????????????????????????.x
      Leg Curls (80)???????????????...???????????????..x

*Friday:  Shoulders and Calves*
A:  Military Press (205)??????????????????..??????30
       Calves, standing (7 plates)???????????????.72
B:  Lateral Raises (35)???????????????..????????????x
      Shrugs (405)??????????????????...???????????????..x


----------



## Yanick (Dec 23, 2002)

Good job TP.  Looks like your still progressing with the reduced the cals.  I pretty much stopped meticulously tracking cals now also, until the new year that is.  Good luck with your new program.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2002)

I too, have stopped meticulously tracking cals but am in the 3000 range, and fairly clean.  How is it that I am maintaining my 220 BW?  I think its because my maint is very low, relative to my BW.

I am not really progressing, in fact, I think these numbers are relatively low.

E.g.  I am curling 135.  I was doing 160 for 8 reps or so at the end.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 23, 2002)

re: the progress i was talking bout this:



> Monday: Chest and Bis???......Week 1???..Week 2???Week 3???Week 4
> A: Incline Barbell Press (275)??????..27????????????...29
> Barbell Curl (135)????????????.???.??????.???27????????????..31
> B: Bench (275)??????????????????????????????.10??????????????????35
> Seated Dumbbell Curls (50s)???.???..10????????????...43



When i went off of my cycle i lost some strength too, but only a bit and now i've started progressing again, and even with the regression i was still stronger/bigger than i was in the beginning of my bulk.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> re: the progress i was talking bout this:
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya, I am just not sure that is true, I'll have to go back and look at my beginning numbers.

Yes this week I progresses, but just because the reps increase does not necessarily mean "progression" in the traditional sense if you get the concept of the program.

You can actually be weaker and have less endurance but do more reps simply by doing more sets (so long as you squeeze them into the alloted time frame).  That's what makes it so interesting!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas!!!

Hope you and your family have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2002)

Ditto B! I hope santa brings you everything you want.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

*Thursday, December 26, 2002*

Holidays were great and as a result of all the food, I was f-in strong today.  Did my shoulder EDT day and I went from 30 reps to 48, I think.  That is with 205.  I???ll definitely need to increase the weight next week, probably to 225 and see if I can beat 30 from the first week.

I finally think I have most of my size and strength back post 1T cycle.  I am hoping that I am as big and strong as when I finished within the next 2 ½ weeks so that I start my next cycle where I left off and build from there.  Although I am hoping to lose fat next cycle.

I am thinking about continuing EDT when on ONE+.  I am liking this training a lot.  Feels really good.  I am training relatively heavy (though not ???super heavy???) by my standards, and it produces a nice pump, good soreness, and an overall good workout.  I think that I???ll need more training time when on though.  What I am today contemplating is adding an additional 20 minute ???power??? session, where I???ll do 1 rep max (same weight) as many times in 20 minutes.  I???ll do that between the 2 current 20 minute sessions.  That should be plenty of volume.  Not sure yet, just thinking about it.  We shall see.

P.S.  I am still fat!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

*Monday, December 30, 2002*

EDT is still going well.  I am still really liking it.  Strength is improving nicely and I am damn tired after I finish.  I also think that finally after 4 weeks OFF I am where I was at the end of the 1T cycle, strength-wise, and almost size-wise.  I weighed this morning at 225 but I think that???s a few pounds of extra water weight.  Progressed very nicely in chest today, though I wanted to die after.  BTW, these workouts often bring me very close to yacking, since the rest time is so little.  Anywho, I am looking forward to my next 1T, 4-diol cycle starting in 2 weeks.  I am almost certain that I will do a modified EDT for this ??? more volume by adding in a 20 min period of max singles.

I also started UA today.  I???ll do 300mg for a few days and then up it by 100 mg every other day.  I am hoping to drop a few pounds of fat before the next cycle.

EDT Update:

*Monday:  Chest and Bis???......Week 1???..Week 2???Week 3???Week 4*
A: Incline Barbell Press (275)???..???..27?????????...29...........38
     Barbell Curl (135)????????????........???.???.???27?????????..31..........37
B: Bench (275)??????????????????...???..?????????.10????????????35..........38
     Seated Dumbbell Curls (50s)???....???..10?????????...43.........35

*Tuesday:  Back and Tris*
A: Wide Grip Pull Downs (200)????????????42......(220) 36......
      V-bar presses (130 single pulley)...47......(150) 41.....
B:  T-Bar Rows (4 plates)?????????????????????25.........40
      Close Grip Benches (275)????????????..???..26...........48

*Wednesday:  Legs (Quads and Hams)*
A: Front Squats (255)?????????????????????..15.........23
     SLDL (225)??????????????????......???????????????.21.........32
B:  Extensions (6 plates)?????????????????????.x..........40
      Leg Curls (80)???????????????...???????????????..x...........22

*Friday:  Shoulders and Calves*
A:  Military Press (205)??????????????????..??????30.........49
       Calves, standing (7 plates)???????????????.72.......(8 pl) 51
B:  Lateral Raises (35)???????????????..????????????x..........41
      Shrugs (405)??????????????????...???..????????????..x..........46

Numbers in parens = new weight.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 30, 2002)

Rawk tha' fuck on  

With the 4-diol you'll retain more water too, so expect the feelings of fattness to linger. It's a bastard, but it'll be worth it, and it's only temporary.

You'll be a cutting mofo soon enough.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Rawk tha' fuck on
> 
> With the 4-diol you'll retain more water too, so expect the feelings of fattness to linger. It's a bastard, but it'll be worth it, and it's only temporary.
> ...



Um, can you translate that first sentence please?

Yeah, I expect so (re the water retention), but this time I'll be keeping cals quite a bit lower, so its indeed possible that I lose some fat.

Haven't decided when I am going to cut.  I am either going to do 2 or 3 three week cycles (with 4 weeks offs), then I will cut.  Prolly use some Boldione then.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawk tha' fuck on  = Rock the fuck on 

Happy New Year TP and you too Rob.  Don't do anything i wouldn't do


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks Yan, and a happy new year to you (and everyone!) too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

HNY TP   :specialnewyearsmiliehere:  

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey, a visit from DP!!  Happy new year bro!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

DP


----------



## Fade (Jan 2, 2003)

What's up TP?

How was the Holidays?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

Monday, January 6, 2003

Fighting a head cold sucks.  I missed my end of the week shoulder workout.  I ate like crap over the weekend.  Just sucks.  Oh well, last week of my normal EDT.  Next week starts the next bulk, PH cycle.

My chest bi workout today went well.  I increased the poundages significantly getting ready for next week.  Next week I will have 3 20 min intervals per BP.  The first will be a 25 rep goal (i.e. VERY heavy, sets of 4-5 in the beginning); the second will be max singles, and the third will be a 40 rep goal (sets in the 7-8 range to start).  I increased my incline bench today by 20 pounds up to 295.  I got 32 reps, which is six less than last week (at 275), which I consider progression.  For barbell curls I increased by 10 pounds to 145, but dropped 8 reps.  May or may not be progression.  On flat bench I increased to 315 (+40 pounds).  I only got 22 reps (a drop of 16), may or may not be progression.  Dumbbell curls I kept the weight the same and increased reps by 5.  Overall a good tiring w/o.  I am still liking the EDT.  I got pumped nicely, which was goot since I felt fat and tiny all weekend (see what happens when I miss a workout!)

I have not yet decided on whether the PH cycle will be 3 weeks (what I have been planning all along) or 30 days.  I am leaning towards the later, and then contemplating a short (6 week?) cut.  Then, I can reassess, where I am and set my goals for the remainder of the year.  How much I gain/lose will determine that.

Anyhoo, starting next week I will be eating BW x 12 cals on off days, and BW x 15 cals on lifting days (4 days per week).  I will be getting 1.5g protein x BW which (at a BW = 220, I am actually 225 this morning, some water weight), is 330g protein.  I will have 200g carbs on lifting days and 122 g fat about 3300 cals).  On my off days I will be reducing carbs to a negligible amount (keep insulin away) to reduce cals to 2700 (BW x 12).  Most of the 200g carbs will be consumed during and immediately or shortly after my workout in hopes of (1) spiking insulin at the perfect time, (2) controlling fat gain due to calorie partitioning (shuttling the carbs and the protein into the muscles), and (3) reglycogenating the muscles for the next w/o.

I will also have a carb-up meal of mostly pasta (and some other yummy stuff) on Friday nights.

Supps will included:
- 200 mg of 1Test, and 600 mg of 4-diol (delivered transdermally, dose spilt in two)
- 40 mg ephedra and 200 mg of caffeine first thing am and pre-workout.
- Pre/during w/o shake = 5g creatine, 50 g dextrose, 44g whey
- Post w/o shake = = 10g creatine, 50 g dextrose, 66g whey
- 20 mg ephedra and 100 mg of caffeine, twice per day (M-F, only)
- pre-bedtime MRP

I???ll post my diet later in the week.  It will be pretty monotonous.  Can???t wait!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What's up TP?
> 
> How was the Holidays?



Very nice thanks!  Took some time off, lots of family time (which I actually enjoy!), plenty of food!

How bout you?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Morning TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Friday, January 10, 2003

Okay, it???s the end of my ???traditional??? type EDT.  Some subjective feedback: I liked it.  It is a good overall program.  It provides good weekly motivation and really elevates the heart rate, generally doing 14 sets per 20 minute period.  Several times I was quite close to puking, and would have if I didn???t slow the pace down.  It allowed me to train relatively heavy, though my weights were submaximal (maximal being defined as my heaviest weight for a set of 4-6 reps, not singles), and relatively pain free (though my shoulder does act up from time to time).  I did not/do not feel like I am overtraining either.  Results?  Oh yeah!  Very good.  I have been feeling harder and slightly leaner and I am still at a BW of 223-225.  My strength is very high.  I am very strong right now, probably slightly stronger than at the end of my PH cycle, though its hard to tell since I am not doing maximal sets.  As an example though my best military press while on was 225 x 8.  My first set this morning was 225 and I got 7 reps easy (recall that on EDT the first few sets are short of failure).  This was w/o a spotter and I estimate I could have knocked out about 10 reps or more.  Other BP I am probably at or slightly stronger, save bis, which I believe are a tad weaker.  I think my muscles look a bit bigger, but not as full (while on the 1T), if that makes any sense at all.  While on the 1T I had that ???hulking??? shirt-stretching look if you know what I mean.

The objective EDT results will be in the next post, but I think my weight and rep increases from week to week are fairly significant.  I am quite pleased.  

What???s next?  Well, I am damn ready to diet.  But not yet.  I am going to do a short 30 day bulk cycle, though I???ll be watching overall cals.  Then I???ll take two weeks of maintenance, then I???ll do a short 6 week cut doing a CKD (first time ever).  I have been doing a bunch of reading on it and have the general CKD plans in mind and am really pumped right now to try it.  So why not?  Well, I am ready for another PH cycle, and the 30 days will give me enough time to figure out precisely my CKD and my training.  My thoughts are that I will try the HST training since it seems to go well with the CKD.  Anyhow, I have time to work all this out.  That???ll put me to mid March and then what?  Depends.  If I am able to get to a shredded competition weight of 195 by July I???ll do so.  If not, then no competition (perhaps in the fall).  It will also depend on my BF at that time.  I???ll likely do another PH cycle, but I won???t know until then whether it will be a cut, or a lean bulk.  We shall see.  I estimate that right know I am 225 at around 20% BF (most stored in the damn stomach.  If at the end of this plan (by mid-April) I can get to a BW of 220 at 15% or under that would be nice.  Thus:

Current:
Weight = 225
Estimated BF % = 20
LBM = 180
FM = 45

Short term Goal:
Weight = 220
BF % = 15
LBM = 187
FM = 33

Thus, I am expecting a gain of 7 pounds of muscle and a loss of 12 pounds of fat.  Certainly possible (7 pounds of LBM on a 30 day PH cycle and loss 2 pounds per week on a CKD).  But tough.  Also. I???ll be getting some BF calipers.  If I can find them by Sunday I???ll get a reading before the bulk if not it???ll have to wait until week two.

I think I'll start with a fresh journal though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

*Monday:  Chest and Bis???......Week 1???..Week 2???Week 3???Week 4*
A: Incline Barbell Press (275)???..???..27?????????...29...........38....(295) 32
     Barbell Curl (135)????????????........???.???.???27?????????..31..........37...(145) 29
B: Bench (275)??????????????????...???..?????????.10????????????35..........38...(315) 22
     Seated Dumbbell Curls (50s)???....???..10?????????...43.........35.....40

*Tuesday:  Back and Tris*
A: Wide Grip Pull Downs (200)????????????42......(220) 36.......45.....(240) 35
      V-bar presses (130 single pulley)...47......(150) 41.....47...(160) 36
B:  T-Bar Rows (4 plates)?????????????????????25.........40....(4p + 10)38...(4 + ¼) 34
      Close Grip Benches (275)????????????..???..26...........48....(115) 46....(125) 42

*Wednesday:  Legs (Quads and Hams)*
A: Front Squats (255)?????????????????????..15.........23.......27....(275) 24
     SLDL (225)??????????????????......???????????????.21.........32......(245) 32....(275) 24
B:  Extensions (6 plates)?????????????????????.x..........40......(6p + ¼) 32....(7) 40
      Leg Curls (80)???????????????...???????????????..x...........22......23......34

*Friday:  Shoulders and Calves*
A:  Military Press (205)??????????????????..??????30.........49......x.....(225) 37
       Calves, standing (7 plates)???????????????.72.......(8 pl) 51.....x....(9) 41
B:  Lateral Raises (35)???????????????..????????????x..........41.....x......(40) 46
      Shrugs (405)??????????????????...???..????????????..x..........46.....x.....(365) 33

Numbers in parens = new weight.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2003)

Impressive numbers.  I was wondering something.  I looked at you pics before (aprox. 195lbs)  and during the PH cycle.  You say that you want to cut down to get contest shredded at 195lbs, the weight you were already at before taking PH.  I would think that you would be able to get shredded at a heavier weight than  195lbs since you gained so much muscle on the PH cycle, no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Funky and welcome (hear I mean).

Well, I did gain muscle but not tons.  I'd say prolly 5 pounds of solid muscle tops, the rest being fat and water.

In those pics and at 195 I'd peg my BF% at around 10-12%.  So when I say contest condition I am talking (1) 4% and (2) water depleted.

1) at 4% I'd have had to lose approximatel 10-12 pounds more than what I was in those pics.

2) When I dehydrate for a show I lose and additional 6-8 pounds of water weight.

So from those pics I would need to get sub 180 to be in contest shape.

I'd guestimate that id I started cutting up from where I am now I could compete in the 185-188 range, tops.  So I am looking to still add a bunch of new muscle before I compete.

For some background I competed at around 180 my two shows (Fall 96 and Summer 98).  So I want to be significantly bigger before I step on the stage again.

Make sense?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah makes a lot of sesnse.  
Are you going to be competing in an untested show? 
How tall are you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

5'10+

I hope to find a show that is "natural" but that does not prohibit the use of PHs.

The July show I am considering a s natural NABBA show.  And my VERY brief review of their rules seems that they do not prohibit PH/PS.  

I will need to confirm that, obviously.  If that doesn't work then I don't know what I'll do.

On the one hand, I don't want to compete against guys using needles.  On the other, my second show was untested, and my buddy and I whipped the couple of roid-mongers we were up against (due to our far superior conditioning).  So if I have to go untested, I'll likely pick a very low profile show so that the only guys on gear are the ones who don't know what they are doing.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't wait until you start that cutting cycle... you know we'll be watching everything YOU eat 

I hope you get to do a comp this summer... we really need some more pics


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

I am going to shave too! (or at least trim!)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

I won't believe my eyes!!!

Trimming is good enough until the comp   Don't forget the pics... in fact, you should take some pre & post-30 day bulk pics, and then some pre & post cutting cycle pics


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Umm, you have no right to see them unless you FINALLY post yours!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

Only new pics I have are those Halloween pics


----------

